# Come devo comportarmi ?



## Pat67 (25 Luglio 2018)

È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


----------



## perplesso (25 Luglio 2018)

hai detto che è un piacione, hai scoperto che fa il piacione.

a te come ti ha conquistata?


----------



## Vera (26 Luglio 2018)

Il mio ex sembrava l'uomo più meraviglioso del mondo. Era sempre presente, attento, premuroso, splendido splendente. Invece era uno stronzo patentato, bazzicava in siti di incontri, chat varie e intraprendeva con loro relazioni telefoniche che spesso portavano a incontri con sesso annesso. 
Io terrei gli occhi aperti, fossi in te. Ci può sempre essere l'ipotesi che fossero chiacchiere da bar, di faceva grande con l'amico ma in realtà non è vero niente. La mia fiducia negli uomini, in questo momento, mi fa escludere questa ipotesi ma non di sa mai.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


Benvenuta!

Ma non avevi detto che era un piacione?

Beh.. un piacione dovrebbe essere contento se intuisce che a qualcuna piace... Sennò che piacione è?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


È terrorizzato al pensiero della vecchiaia è si dipinge playboy con il suo amico.
Sarà tutto vero?


----------



## francoff (26 Luglio 2018)

Sicura che non millanti ? In ogni caso infantile e un po' patetico


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


Ma se restavi  con il primo non era mejo


----------



## Foglia (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


Hai un bel rapporto, anzitutto che significa? Te lo sei tirata in casa, ci sei finita a casa tu, vi vedete quando potete, avete preso casa insieme....


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2018)

Come gli arabi ricchi che si mettono in casa uno o piu' leoni e poi ci si stupisce se vengono sbranati. L'istinto e' li, e anche il tuo compagno ce l'ha


----------



## mavi1982 (26 Luglio 2018)

insane ha detto:


> Come gli arabi ricchi che si mettono in casa uno o piu' leoni e poi ci si stupisce se vengono sbranati. L'istinto e' li, e anche il tuo compagno ce l'ha


Quotissimo


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Benvenuta!
> 
> Ma non avevi detto che era un piacione?
> 
> Beh.. un piacione dovrebbe essere contento se intuisce che a qualcuna piace... Sennò che piacione è?


Certo ma io devo vivere con l' angoscia che prima o poi capitolera' ?



Brunetta ha detto:


> È terrorizzato al pensiero della vecchiaia è si dipinge playboy con il suo amico.
> Sarà tutto vero?


Mi piacerebbe credere che sia così' , ma capisci che fidarsi con questi presupposti è' difficile purtroppo



Cielo ha detto:


> Hai un bel rapporto, anzitutto che significa? Te lo sei tirata in casa, ci sei finita a casa tu, vi vedete quando potete, avete preso casa insieme....


Lui sta da me 4 giorni la settimana, ma è una scelta condivisa avendo io due figli che lo adorano. Passiamo molto tempo insieme .



perplesso ha detto:


> hai detto che è un piacione, hai scoperto che fa il piacione.
> 
> a te come ti ha conquistata?


 Appunto chiedendomi il numero di telefono dopo un
' oretta di chiacchiere in un locale, dove era con la tizia che frequentava ( se pur da tre settimane ) in quel periodo



Vera ha detto:


> Il mio ex sembrava l'uomo più meraviglioso del mondo. Era sempre presente, attento, premuroso, splendido splendente. Invece era uno stronzo patentato, bazzicava in siti di incontri, chat varie e intraprendeva con loro relazioni telefoniche che spesso portavano a incontri con sesso annesso.
> Io terrei gli occhi aperti, fossi in te. Ci può sempre essere l'ipotesi che fossero chiacchiere da bar, di faceva grande con l'amico ma in realtà non è vero niente. La mia fiducia negli uomini, in questo momento, mi fa escludere questa ipotesi ma non di sa mai.


Sono d'accordo con te. Purtroppo poi più invecchiano più entrano in crisi. Comunque sia ,anche se fossero chiacchiere da bar , viene meno la mancanza di rispetto. È' un insulto alla mia intelligenza . Io la vedo così . Considerando che anche il mio matrimonio è' finito per un tradimento scoperto , capisci bene che ormai non credo esista un uomo sano



insane ha detto:


> Come gli arabi ricchi che si mettono in casa uno o piu' leoni e poi ci si stupisce se vengono sbranati. L'istinto e' li, e anche il tuo compagno ce l'ha




Perfettamente daccordo , quindi come lo affronto . ?



Brunetta ha detto:


> È terrorizzato al pensiero della vecchiaia è si dipinge playboy con il suo amico.
> Sarà tutto vero?


Mi piacerebbe pensare sia così'. Il suo amico mi conosce , come faccio a tollerare la mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti ?



oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se restavi  con il primo non era mejo


No son recidiva. Mio marito ha avuto ben due amanti :incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Appunto chiedendomi il numero di telefono dopo un
> ' oretta di chiacchiere in un locale, dove era con la tizia che frequentava ( se pur da tre settimane ) in quel periodo


allora sai come fa e come si comporta in quei casi


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> No son recidiva. Mio marito ha avuto ben due amanti :incazzato::incazzato:


allora è il caso di farsi 2 domande.  ad esempio com'è che ti piace un certo tipo di uomo?


----------



## insane (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Perfettamente daccordo , quindi come lo affronto . ?


Se sei d'accordo con quello che ho detto, allora saprai benissimo che la tigre non la addestri, ergo le possibili soluzioni che personalmente vedo sono:

- Te ne fai una ragione e speri che si limiti il piu' possibile alle relazioni platoniche (in questo caso qualche analisi del sangue ogni 6 mesi me la farei comunque)

- Ti fai anche tu uno o piu' amanti

- Lo lasci


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo ma io devo vivere con l' angoscia che prima o poi capitolera' ?
> 
> 
> Mi piacerebbe credere che sia così' , ma capisci che fidarsi con questi presupposti è' difficile purtroppo
> ...


Sai che profumo si senta da quello che dici?
Si sente “ avevo bisogno di un uomo che mi risarcisse dal tradimento precedente facendomi sentire unica”.


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

*La mia teoria*

Premesso che non sono una ragazzina , sono stata sposata 16 anni e ora ho questa relazione . Chiaramente frequento persone quasi tutte separate , single o alla ricerca di persone serie. La mia esperienza mi ha portato alla convinzione che :
Qualsiasi uomo specie oltre gli anta ha bisogno di conferme , ha bisogno di dimostrare di essere ancora virile , di piacere. Non credo che il mio compagno alla fine pratichi, considerando che per avere 59 anni lui e 52 , facciamo l’ amore 3/ 4 volte a settimana. Semplicemente gli piace il cazzeggio. Il problema e’ mio. Riesco a stare accanto ad una persona cosi’ camaleontica e alla fine bugiarda? Devo dirgli che l’ ho scooerto? Questo mi fa stare male, mon sapere che fare.


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> allora è il caso di farsi 2 domande.  ad esempio com'è che ti piace un certo tipo di uomo?


L’ unica domanda da porsi e’ : esistono uomini non traditori??? Ma proprio no !


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che profumo si senta da quello che dici?
> Si sente “ avevo bisogno di un uomo che mi risarcisse dal tradimento precedente facendomi sentire unica”.


Sbagli avevo bisogno fi un uomo serio che mi rispettasse. Vuoi cazzeggiare ? Bene fallo ma mi dai facolta’ di scegliere se starti accanto o no. Il mondo ruota ormai solo intorno a quello , inutile girarci intorno.


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che profumo si senta da quello che dici?
> Si sente “ avevo bisogno di un uomo che mi risarcisse dal tradimento precedente facendomi sentire unica”.


Che ci può anche stare.

Solo vorrei capire come ci si sente uniche.

A volte ho la sensazione che noi donne cerchiamo un uomo che ci ricopra di attenzioni, lusinghe, complimenti. Vogliamo il fumo negli occhi.

Siamo state tradite, abbiamo toccato con mano l'immaturità di tanti uomini, abbiamo esperienza, non siamo più ragazzine.
Eppure vogliamo l'uomo perfetto. Che ci faccia sentire uniche. Considerate. Rassicurate.

Se cominciassimo a considerare la sostanza di un uomo, la sua maturità affettiva, cazzarola, tante facciate non le prenderemmo.


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo ma io devo vivere con l' angoscia che prima o poi capitolera' ?
> 
> 
> Mi piacerebbe credere che sia così' , ma capisci che fidarsi con questi presupposti è' difficile purtroppo
> ...


Mollato subito. Uno così, anche esagerasse per fare il figo con l'amico, dimostra una considerazione delle donne degna di un tredicenne arrapato (ma ci sono tredicenni più maturi).
Senza contare la mancanza di rispetto nei tuoi confronti.

Io non gli direi nulla. Non farei nemmeno questa fatica. Inoltre parlandogli corri il rischio di farti intortare, gli uomini cosí pensano di essere molto bravi a ingannare una donna. Oltre che beccarti pure il cazziatone per aver osato sbirciare sul suo cellulare.

Gli darei dei tagli e lo allontanerei.


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono una ragazzina , sono stata sposata 16 anni e ora ho questa relazione . Chiaramente frequento persone quasi tutte separate , single o alla ricerca di persone serie. La mia esperienza mi ha portato alla convinzione che :
> Qualsiasi uomo specie oltre gli anta ha bisogno di conferme , ha bisogno di dimostrare di essere ancora virile , di piacere. Non credo che il mio compagno alla fine pratichi, considerando che per avere 59 anni lui e 52 , facciamo l’ amore 3/ 4 volte a settimana. Semplicemente gli piace il cazzeggio. Il problema e’ mio. Riesco a stare accanto ad una persona cosi’ camaleontica e alla fine bugiarda? Devo dirgli che l’ ho scooerto? Questo mi fa stare male, mon sapere che fare.





Pat67 ha detto:


> L’ unica domanda da porsi e’ : esistono uomini non traditori??? Ma proprio no !





Pat67 ha detto:


> Sbagli avevo bisogno fi un uomo serio che mi rispettasse. Vuoi cazzeggiare ? Bene fallo ma mi dai facolta’ di scegliere se starti accanto o no. Il mondo ruota ormai solo intorno a quello , inutile girarci intorno.


bene, se tanto pensi che non esista uomo non traditore, diventa inutile questionare sul tema.

o te ne stai da sola o se vuoi un uomo, metti sull'altro piatto della bilancia le qualità necessarie per stare con te e vedi se riesci ad ottenere un equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Sbagli avevo bisogno fi un uomo serio che mi rispettasse. Vuoi cazzeggiare ? Bene fallo ma mi dai facolta’ di scegliere se starti accanto o no. Il mondo ruota ormai solo intorno a quello , inutile girarci intorno.


È quello che dicevo


----------



## patroclo (26 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sai che profumo si senta da quello che dici?
> Si sente “ avevo bisogno di un uomo che mi risarcisse dal tradimento precedente facendomi sentire unica”.





Pat67 ha detto:


> Sbagli avevo bisogno fi un uomo serio che mi rispettasse. Vuoi cazzeggiare ? Bene fallo ma mi dai facolta’ di scegliere se starti accanto o no. Il mondo ruota ormai solo intorno a quello , inutile girarci intorno.





Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo



........mi fai morire quando qualsiasi cosa uno scrive comunque confermi la tua teoria....se per sbaglio avesse messo la lista della spesa dal salumiere avresti risposto allo stesso modo...


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ........mi fai morire quando qualsiasi cosa uno scrive comunque confermi la tua teoria....se per sbaglio avesse messo la lista della spesa dal salumiere avresti risposto allo stesso modo...


Avere una teoria è' legittimo. La mia teoria nasce dalla mia esperienza . E la mia esperienza è' rafforzata dal proverbio : il mondo ruota intorno a......... E dimmi che non è così !!!!!!!


----------



## MariLea (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo ma io devo vivere con l' angoscia che prima o poi capitolera' ?
> 
> 
> Mi piacerebbe credere che sia così' , ma capisci che fidarsi con questi presupposti è' difficile purtroppo
> ...


Allora gli dici che sai, che capisci… ma, in mancanza di esclusività, preferisci un rapporto da amanti che condividono solo il tempo libero ed ognuno a casa sua.
Che con libertà reciproca rischi pure di trovane uno fedele


----------



## patroclo (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Avere una teoria è' legittimo. La mia teoria nasce dalla mia esperienza . E la mia esperienza è' rafforzata dal proverbio : il mondo ruota intorno a......... E dimmi che non è così !!!!!!!


veramente mi riferivo al modo di discutere di brunetta che qualche volta è autoreferenziale con le sue convinzioni

per quanto riguarda i proverbi rimango convinto che, come i luoghi comuni, qualcosa di vero sicuramente c'è!

personalmente non accetterei più una relazione con annessa dieta sessuale, i corpi sono fatti per esprimerci e raccogliere emozioni....finche potrò l'intenzione è continuare a usarlo anche in questo senso. Questo non vuol dire si vada in giro a raccogliere "emozioni" a caso, penso di aver superato quella fase.....

Per il tuo caso, non so che dire, magari è solo un millantatore...........lo spero per voi


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> L’ unica domanda da porsi e’ : esistono uomini non traditori??? Ma proprio no !


Questa è una grandissima cazzata, perdonami.
Un luogo comune che non si può proprio leggere.


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ........mi fai morire quando qualsiasi cosa uno scrive comunque confermi la tua teoria....se per sbaglio avesse messo la lista della spesa dal salumiere avresti risposto allo stesso modo...


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Avere una teoria è' legittimo. La mia teoria nasce dalla mia esperienza . E la mia esperienza è' rafforzata dal proverbio : il mondo ruota intorno a......... E dimmi che non è così !!!!!!!


Parlava a Brunetta.


----------



## Cuore2018 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Avere una teoria è' legittimo. La mia teoria nasce dalla mia esperienza . E la mia esperienza è' rafforzata dal proverbio : il mondo ruota intorno a......... E dimmi che non è così !!!!!!!


La tua esperienza nasce in parte dalle tue scelte. Se tu scegli un certo tipo d'uomo, difficilmente avrai esperienze che smentiranno il tuo modo di pensare.

Io comprendo che dopo un tradimento ci sia un po' di pessimismo circa la lealtà delle persone e sia difficile tornare a fidarsi.

Ma forse, lavorando un po' su se stessi e cercando di approfondire anche le nostre responsabilità in una certa dinamica, possiamo diventare un po' più consapevoli e fare scelte diverse.

Io ho l'impressione, visti i luoghi comuni che hai in testa, che tu non abbia approfondito molto e ti sia fermata all' "uomo pensa solo a quello, sono tutti traditori".
Senza metterti troppo in gioco.


----------



## Skorpio (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Certo ma io devo vivere con l' angoscia che prima o poi capitolera' ?
> :


Dalle mie parti (Toscana nord occidentale) un piacione di sesso maschile NON capitola

Ma al limite FA capitolare (se gli capita tra le mani una interdetta)

Dalle tue parti, non saprei..


----------



## Jacaranda (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


Mia cara. Hai avuto la conferma di avere accanto un uomo della categoria dei cazzoni. 
Probabilmente lo sapevi già ma ora ne hai la certezza. 
Questo non vuol dire che non abbia altri pregi, sta a te saperlo.... ma non baserei un giudizio tipo spada infuocata sulla base di questi elementi . 
Odioso avere accanto uomini così ...sono quelli che quando passa una tizia si girano con il collo tipo esorcista e dicono all’amico in quali e quanto modi se la farebbero.... 
ma secondo me rimangono cazzari che magari amano la propria compagna nonostante questo...

Non si può avere l’uomo perfetto...però devi capire se questa tipologia e’ per te sopportabile .
Se non è così trova un modo per parlargli (della tipologia, intendo,  non che hai sbirciato il cellulare)...
Vedi che dice .... 
potresti sempre dire “un uomo mi ha abbordato in caffetteria stamattina e mentre me ne andavo sentivo che chiamava l’amico dicendo x e y...e aveva la fede... che ne pensi ? (Esempio a caso )


----------



## Brunetta (26 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> ........mi fai morire quando qualsiasi cosa uno scrive comunque confermi la tua teoria....se per sbaglio avesse messo la lista della spesa dal salumiere avresti risposto allo stesso modo...


Perché sono definizioni inconciliabili?


----------



## stany (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat....fagli una domanda.....
"Che cosa faresti se scoprisse che ti tradisco?"

Vedi che ti risponderà e, sii pronta a dire la tua....
Se lui dirà: "ti perdono" ,tu dirai,io no, se scoprirò il tuo, di tradimento....
Se lui dirà: "non ti perdono",tu dirai , anch'io non perdonerei, sappiati regolare!


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> La tua esperienza nasce in parte dalle tue scelte. Se tu scegli un certo tipo d'uomo, difficilmente avrai esperienze che smentiranno il tuo modo di pensare.
> 
> Io comprendo che dopo un tradimento ci sia un po' di pessimismo circa la lealtà delle persone e sia difficile tornare a fidarsi.
> 
> ...


io tuo discordo è' corretto. Personalmente mi sono messa in gioco e mi sono  assunta le mie responsabilità dopo il tradimento di mio marito. L' attuale relazione , credimi, non ha stonature. Se non la sua immaturità' di base nel relazionarsi . Il suo non voler crescere . Mi spaventa la doppia identità'. Uomo modello nella relazione e adolescente in cerca di conferme in mia assenza. Non sono io a dovermi mettere in discussione , ma lui a questo punto.



occhitristi ha detto:


> Mia cara. Hai avuto la conferma di avere accanto un uomo della categoria dei cazzoni.
> Probabilmente lo sapevi già ma ora ne hai la certezza.
> Questo non vuol dire che non abbia altri pregi, sta a te saperlo.... ma non baserei un giudizio tipo spada infuocata sulla base di questi elementi .
> Odioso avere accanto uomini così ...sono quelli che quando passa una tizia si girano con il collo tipo esorcista e dicono all’amico in quali e quanto modi se la farebbero....
> ...


 Allora ti riporto una frase che spesso ripete quando accenno al rapportarsi con altre donne : Non mangio più al ristorante, ma il menù' fuori posso leggerlo . 
Ecco questo direbbe e questo è' quello che fa probabilmente. Capisci però che la portata di certi messaggi mi ha spiazzata.



Skorpio ha detto:


> Dalle mie parti (Toscana nord occidentale) un piacione di sesso maschile NON capitola
> 
> Ma al limite FA capitolare (se gli capita tra le mani una interdetta)
> 
> Dalle tue parti, non saprei..


Tutto il mondo è' paese



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Questa è una grandissima cazzata, perdonami.
> Un luogo comune che non si può proprio leggere.


Allora diciamo che gli uomini fedeli sono una rarità' .


----------



## oriente70 (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Allora diciamo che gli uomini fedeli sono una rarità' .


Come le donne [emoji6]


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> io tuo discordo è' corretto. Personalmente mi sono messa in gioco e mi sono  assunta le mie responsabilità dopo il tradimento di mio marito. L' attuale relazione , credimi, non ha stonature. Se non la sua immaturità' di base nel relazionarsi . Il suo non voler crescere . Mi spaventa la doppia identità'. Uomo modello nella relazione e adolescente in cerca di conferme in mia assenza. Non sono io a dovermi mettere in discussione , ma lui a questo punto.


Scusami ma lui in che circostanze beve caffè con donne semi-sconosciute e ne conosce altre di sera? Non capisco. Lavoro?


----------



## Pat67 (26 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Scusami ma lui in che circostanze beve caffè con donne semi-sconosciute e ne conosce altre di sera? Non capisco. Lavoro?


Lui sta da me 4 sere a settimane , non conviviamo 7 su 7 per scelta. Capita che faccia serate con amici di cui mi rende conto . Evidentemente broccola in quelle circostanze , ovviamente senza renderne conto


----------



## Marjanna (26 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Lui sta da me 4 sere a settimane , non conviviamo 7 su 7 per scelta. Capita che faccia serate con amici di cui mi rende conto . Evidentemente broccola in quelle circostanze , ovviamente senza renderne conto


Hai scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora, hai visto dove non avresti dovuto vedere (dove in senso lato ovviamente).

Di solito si dice che se si ha fortemente paura di qualcosa si avvera. Nel senso che spingiamo le nostre energie e portiamo al realizzarsi di qualcosa che magari non sarebbe stato.
Sei già entrata in un circolo di forte ansia o la cosa è ancora sotto controllo?

Non dire niente. Non è successo niente. Se farai mosse ora lui potrebbe imparare solo a essere più furbo, tipo evitare di lasciare il cellulare a tua portata. Se la sua vita è strutturata così da anni (piacione... broccolare) non è detto cambi, ne che voglia farlo. Probabilmente quel che accaduto si ripeterà. 
Aspetta. Rimanda ulteriori valuzione.
Se gli parli rischi di beccarti della paranoica asfissiante. Magari hai solo letto "ciaccole da osteria", battute tra uomini. Alcuni si girano foto piccanti, video porno, storielle condite. Una volta era un calendario piccante nel garage, ora anche la tecnologia ha messo il suo zampino in tal senso. Magari ci si diverte solo. Chiedi parere ai maschietti.


----------



## patroclo (27 Luglio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sono definizioni inconciliabili?


non sono inconciliabili, ma da qui a sostenere che sono la stessa cosa ce ne passa


----------



## Pat67 (27 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Hai scoperchiato il vaso di Pandora, hai visto dove non avresti dovuto vedere (dove in senso lato ovviamente).
> 
> Di solito si dice che se si ha fortemente paura di qualcosa si avvera. Nel senso che spingiamo le nostre energie e portiamo al realizzarsi di qualcosa che magari non sarebbe stato.
> Sei già entrata in un circolo di forte ansia o la cosa è ancora sotto controllo?
> ...


Grazie dei consigli. Certo ansia e' la parola giusta in questo momento. Credo che qualsiasi maschietto negherebbe l' evidenza il mio in primis. Il periodo non aiuta visto che siamo in prossimità' delle vacanze e credimi, faccio davvero fatico ad averlo accanto.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Luglio 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> non sono inconciliabili, ma da qui a sostenere che sono la stessa cosa ce ne passa


La mia è una interpretazione che sta dietro alla sua affermazione.
Non è detto che dietro ci sia quello che ho ipotizzato io. La mia era una proposta di analisi sia con il primo sia con il secondo post.


----------



## Irrisoluto (27 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Grazie dei consigli. Certo ansia e' la parola giusta in questo momento. Credo che qualsiasi maschietto negherebbe l' evidenza il mio in primis. Il periodo non aiuta visto che siamo in prossimità' delle vacanze e credimi, faccio davvero fatico ad averlo accanto.


Capisco che quello che hai letto possa averti ferita.
Ma dagli elementi che ci dai, mi sembra evidente che non abbia fatto nulla di concreto.
Credo che dietro ci sia solo un rapporto irrisolto con il suo essere in coppia. Forse è questa la sola cosa sulla quale dovresti interrogarti: perché ha bisogno di percepirsi come single? 
Ma il tradimento non c'entra nulla. E neanche i suoi sentimenti per te, credo.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Luglio 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Capisco che quello che hai letto possa averti ferita.
> Ma dagli elementi che ci dai, mi sembra evidente che non abbia fatto nulla di concreto.
> Credo che dietro ci sia solo un rapporto irrisolto con il suo essere in coppia. Forse è questa la sola cosa sulla quale dovresti interrogarti: perché ha bisogno di percepirsi come single?
> Ma il tradimento non c'entra nulla. E neanche i suoi sentimenti per te, credo.


:up:


----------



## Pat67 (27 Luglio 2018)

Irrisoluto ha detto:


> Capisco che quello che hai letto possa averti ferita.
> Ma dagli elementi che ci dai, mi sembra evidente che non abbia fatto nulla di concreto.
> Credo che dietro ci sia solo un rapporto irrisolto con il suo essere in coppia. Forse è questa la sola cosa sulla quale dovresti interrogarti: perché ha bisogno di percepirsi come single?
> Ma il tradimento non c'entra nulla. E neanche i suoi sentimenti per te, credo.


Questa è' una giusta riflessione e te ne ringrazio. Non a caso non ha mai avuto una famiglia, solo una lunga convivenza. L' abbandono del padre da bambino può giustificare questa cosa ma non può' giustificare i suoi comportamenti adolescenziali. Non a quasi 60 anni suonati.I suoi comportamenti non sono compatibili con me comunque. Dovrò' lavorarci su parecchio. 
Grazie , l' interpretazione di altre persone più lucide di quanto non lo sia io adesso, aiuta a vedere le cose con più razionalità .


----------



## danny (28 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Che ci può anche stare.
> 
> Solo vorrei capire come ci si sente uniche.
> 
> ...


Non è una sensazione. Quasi sempre è così.


----------



## robson (28 Luglio 2018)

Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Che ci può anche stare.
> 
> Solo vorrei capire come ci si sente uniche.
> 
> ...


lo dico da sempre  la donna è egoista alla massima potenza.  e questo caratteristica unita  alla debolezza quando è innamorata la rende debole  molto debole  sempre sul punto di chiederti  quando vedi  tante donne insieme a ............sicuro che la farà soffire .  ritrovato dopo 20 anni una mia amica innamoratissimo di lei. avrei fastto qualsiasi cosa x lei  ma  ha preferito cozzare  con uno stronzo che l'ha  disintegrata facendogli fare una vita di merda. in tanti l'abbiamo avvertita ma niente  da  fare. sembra una tiritera che si ripete  tante volte.


----------



## Lostris (28 Luglio 2018)

danny ha detto:


> Non è una sensazione. Quasi sempre è così.


[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]No.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Non si cercano le lusinghe e i complimenti. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Quelle possono essere percepite (non da tutti) come una delle superficiali manifestazioni di altro. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Io credo che il piacere stia nel sentirsi speciali per qualcuno. Sentirsi scelti. [/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]E sentire di essere parte di qualcosa di speciale insieme.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Ognuno secondo parametri squisitamente personali, per me non significa trovare la perfezione, ma riuscire a vedersi (mostrarsi senza paura) per quello che si è, e nonostante questo, o forse proprio per questo, volere tenersi.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Premesso che quando il rapporto è sano una certa corrispondenza è fondamentale, conta ovviamente anche la percezione dell’altro, la stima e la considerazione che abbiamo di lui.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Non si desidera (essere speciale per) qualcuno di cui non si ha stima, che non si apprezza, a cui non diamo valore.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Può capitare, se il desiderio diventa un bisogno, che si scelga di “non vedere” preferendo una realtà illusoria.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Ciò non toglie che se scopriamo cose che ci fanno mettere in dubbio l’altro, se gesti o comportamenti rivelano poca cura del “noi” che si è andato costruendo, trovo sia inevitabile che ci siano ripercussioni e talvolta si arrivi a mettere in discussione tutto.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Si può accettare o no (e in ogni caso non è una cosa immediata) ma di certo non si può far finta di niente.[/FONT][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## Pat67 (28 Luglio 2018)

*Rispetto!!!*



Cuore2018 ha detto:


> Che ci può anche stare.
> 
> Solo vorrei capire come ci si sente uniche.
> 
> ...


Non di tratta di volere l’ uomo perfetto. Si tratta di pretendere rispetto. E il rispetto passa per l’ onesta’ e non certo per la menzogna. Non esiste il forever , il tradimento puo’ essere legittimo ma devi mettere l’ altro nella condizione di scegliere.


----------



## Lara3 (28 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono una ragazzina , sono stata sposata 16 anni e ora ho questa relazione . Chiaramente frequento persone quasi tutte separate , single o alla ricerca di persone serie. La mia esperienza mi ha portato alla convinzione che :
> Qualsiasi uomo specie oltre gli anta ha bisogno di conferme , ha bisogno di dimostrare di essere ancora virile , di piacere. Non credo che il mio compagno alla fine pratichi, considerando che per avere 59 anni lui e 52 , facciamo l’ amore 3/ 4 volte a settimana. Semplicemente gli piace il cazzeggio. Il problema e’ mio. Riesco a stare accanto ad una persona cosi’ camaleontica e alla fine bugiarda? Devo dirgli che l’ ho scooerto? Questo mi fa stare male, mon sapere che fare.


La frequenza che pratica a casa non significa nulla. 
Secondo me non sono solo chiacchiere quello che dice all’amico. 
Se si ama e si rispetta una persona queste cose non si fanno. 
Non devi farti tu problemi come affrontarlo: gli dici semplicemente che per motivi molto seri ( sta a lui svuotare il sacco), ti prendi una pausa di riflessione...a tempo indeterminato.
E vedi cosa succede. 
Dalla sua reazione capirai molte cose. 
Ovviamente se riesci a staccarti di lui affettivamente. 
Ti auguro buona fortuna, un abbraccio


----------



## Lara3 (28 Luglio 2018)

MariLea ha detto:


> Allora gli dici che sai, che capisci… ma, in mancanza di esclusività, preferisci un rapporto da amanti che condividono solo il tempo libero ed ognuno a casa sua.
> Che con libertà reciproca rischi pure di trovane uno fedele


Quoto 
E senza pasti caldi, lavatrice e stiratura. 
Per lui. 
E checcavolo !


----------



## Lara3 (28 Luglio 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Pat....fagli una domanda.....
> "Che cosa faresti se scoprisse che ti tradisco?"
> 
> Vedi che ti risponderà e, sii pronta a dire la tua....
> ...


E ... ma lei ha già scoperto !
Inutile girarci intorno !
Deve dire semplicemente che lo sa, non come l’ha saputo !
Se lui non riconosce... pessimo elemento !


----------



## Marjanna (28 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Quoto
> E senza pasti caldi, lavatrice e stiratura.
> Per lui.
> E checcavolo !


Tu l'hai fatto?


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu l'hai fatto?


Touchée...
Noi siamo sposati con figli piccoli ecc...
Da quello che ho capito la nostra amica ha una situazione più facile: figli grandi e convivenza. 
Ma ti assicuro che ho ridotto le gentilezze che gli accordavo prima: non faceva niente in casa... adesso almeno si alza a prendersi l’acqua. 
Gli chiedo un contributo alle faccende in casa ... anche se è minimo ... Colpa mia; l’ho abituato male.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Tu l'hai fatto?


Inoltre una convivenza di 4 giorni su 7 mi fa pensare a ... 4 giorni per star comodo e 3 giorni per fare i comodi suoi.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Inoltre una convivenza di 4 giorni su 7 mi fa pensare a ... 4 giorni per star comodo e 3 giorni per fare i comodi suoi.


Ha scritto che è una scelta condivisa. Comunque il consiglio di parlare a mio parere è molto rischioso.
Intanto anche se non dice cosa ha scoperto non penso gli ci voglia molto a fare 1+1 se lascia il cellulare a sua disposizione in casa ma nel suo caso non c'è nessuna certezza che lui la tradisca. Quindi lei dovrebbe parlargli con che obiettivo? 
E' l'uomo sposato che si fa piccolo piccolo di fronte alla moglie quando è stato beccato perchè rischia molto. Ma quest'uomo ha già una casa sua, quindi non rischia proprio nulla.
Lui potrebbe dirle che non è niente vero, che erano battute innocenti un po' goliardiche (e potrebbe essere anche vero). Ma questo basterà a lei? Penso dipenda dal rapporto, da quanto si conoscono.
Oppure se è stronzo gli rivolterà contro le accuse, dandole della paranoica, fissata, dicendo che lui non è il suo ex e magari facendo pure l'offeso. Al punto che poi sarà lei a scusarsi.

Tu hai fatto una scelta dettata da molti anni di matrimonio e dalla presenza di figli. Lei dopo un rapporto fallito vuole vivere serena. Il punto è che potrebbe volervo fino al punto di bersi un mare di balle, quindi è meglio aspettare e osservare. Essere positiva e fare finta di nulla. Ma osservare.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ha scritto che è una scelta condivisa. Comunque il consiglio di parlare a mio parere è molto rischioso.
> Intanto anche se non dice cosa ha scoperto non penso gli ci voglia molto a fare 1+1 se lascia il cellulare a sua disposizione in casa ma nel suo caso non c'è nessuna certezza che lui la tradisca. Quindi lei dovrebbe parlargli con che obiettivo?
> E' l'uomo sposato che si fa piccolo piccolo di fronte alla moglie quando è stato beccato perchè rischia molto. Ma quest'uomo ha già una casa sua, quindi non rischia proprio nulla.
> Lui potrebbe dirle che non è niente vero, che erano battute innocenti un po' goliardiche (e potrebbe essere anche vero). Ma questo basterà a lei? Penso dipenda dal rapporto, da quanto si conoscono.
> ...


Io dalla mia esperienza posso dire che mio marito parla così con i suoi amici; trovo una mancanza di rispetto in questo suo modo di parlare. E se glielo facevo notare mi rimproverava che non avevo il senso dell’umorismo. 
Beh .... l’ho beccato che andava a prostitute. 
Credo che il senso dell’umorismo l’ha perso lui adesso. 
Io di questo genere di uomini non mi fido.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Touchée...
> Noi siamo sposati con figli piccoli ecc...
> Da quello che ho capito la nostra amica ha una situazione più facile: figli grandi e convivenza.
> Ma ti assicuro che ho ridotto le gentilezze che gli accordavo prima: non faceva niente in casa... adesso almeno si alza a prendersi l’acqua.
> Gli chiedo un contributo alle faccende in casa ... anche se è minimo ... Colpa mia; l’ho abituato male.


Nessuna situazione è facile se non si guarda il mero lato economico. Il trauma è eguale per ogni persona. E' quello che poi ti fotte anni di vita, perchè per tornare sereni ce ne vuole di tempo. 
Se lui vive solo sicuramente sa cucinare, fare il bucato ect. non è il marito pantofolaio (non alzarsi per prendere l'acqua dice tutto). Tu avrai testato la rinnovata fedeltà di tuo marito con la sua permanenza in casa (se ti tradiva presumo uscisse e ora stia più in casa) ma lei cosa gli chiede... di andare a vivere definitivamente con lei con questi presupposti? Non mi sembrano motivazioni valide.
E' una situazione completamente diversa, e deve muoversi diversamente.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Io dalla mia esperienza posso dire che mio marito parla così con i suoi amici; trovo una mancanza di rispetto in questo suo modo di parlare. E se glielo facevo notare mi rimproverava che non avevo il senso dell’umorismo.
> Beh .... l’ho beccato che andava a prostitute.
> Credo che il senso dell’umorismo l’ha perso lui adesso.
> Io di questo genere di uomini non mi fido.


Non sono un uomo quindi non lo so. Magari dipende anche dal giro di amici, se tra loro fa ganzo far ste battute sulle donne, altrimenti andrebbero tutti a prostitute. Se fosse certo come dici tu allora neppure servirebbe parlare, un bel lassativo dentro l'ultima cena (di quelli potenti) mi sembra il minimo. Non che ti ridia indietro il rispetto a cui senti lui è mancato, ma almeno un piccolo ritorno per la tua autostima. E poi ciaone... altro che lavoretto in casa.
E' che sai purtroppo in mezzo ci sono sempre quei cazzo di sentimenti... fosse così facile non ci sarebbe un forum a riguardo.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Nessuna situazione è facile se non si guarda il mero lato economico. Il trauma è eguale per ogni persona. E' quello che poi ti fotte anni di vita, perchè per tornare sereni ce ne vuole di tempo.
> Se lui vive solo sicuramente sa cucinare, fare il bucato ect. non è il marito pantofolaio (non alzarsi per prendere l'acqua dice tutto). Tu avrai testato la rinnovata fedeltà di tuo marito con la sua permanenza in casa (se ti tradiva presumo uscisse e ora stia più in casa) ma lei cosa gli chiede... di andare a vivere definitivamente con lei con questi presupposti? Non mi sembrano motivazioni valide.
> E' una situazione completamente diversa, e deve muoversi diversamente.


Rinnovata fedeltà  ?
Ma nooo !
Ribeccato !


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Rinnovata fedeltà  ?
> Ma nooo !
> Ribeccato !


Mi dispiace, non sapevo...


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, non sapevo...


Ti ringrazio...
Per non soffrire ci si allontana fino all’indiferenza ...e si impara a pensare anche a se stessi.


----------



## Pat67 (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Inoltre una convivenza di 4 giorni su 7 mi fa pensare a ... 4 giorni per star comodo e 3 giorni per fare i comodi suoi.


Ringrazio Lara e Marianna per l’ appoggio morale. La verita’ che ho difianco un immaturo, un peter pan che non cambiera mai. Certo la scelta condivisa di non convivere 7 su 7 nasce ma con finalita’ differenti. Io ho due figli adolescenti e, se pur l’ abbiamo accettato e ci vadano molto daccordo , non mi sento di “ rifare famiglia” in toto . Per paura credo , in aggiunta per preservare anche un tenore economico garantito dal mio ex marito con il quale ho in buon rapporto. Ora mi e’ chiaro che le finalità per lui sono differenti. Come potrebbe preservare la sua indipendenza? Il suo cazzeggio. Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’ offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta voce. Ragazze e’ difficile scoprire di avere buttato 4 anni con una persona che in realta’ non conosci. Sto prendendo tempo, ma ha insultato la mia intelligenza, e, conoscendomi e’ difficile potersi fidare ancora.Lo liquiderei all’ istante , forse lo faro’. Ora sono scossa, arrabbiata, delusa e non nego dispiaciuta per i miei ragazzi ai quali avrei dato volentieri una seconda chance di famiglia. ( se pure part time) .. scusate se sono stata prolissa ma condividere questo percorso aiuta.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lara e Marianna per l’ appoggio morale. La verita’ che ho difianco un immaturo, un peter pan che non cambiera mai. Certo la scelta condivisa di non convivere 7 su 7 nasce ma con finalita’ differenti. Io ho due figli adolescenti e, se pur l’ abbiamo accettato e ci vadano molto daccordo , non mi sento di “ rifare famiglia” in toto . Per paura credo , in aggiunta per preservare anche un tenore economico garantito dal mio ex marito con il quale ho in buon rapporto. Ora mi e’ chiaro che le finalità per lui sono differenti. Come potrebbe preservare la sua indipendenza? Il suo cazzeggio. Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’ offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta voce. Ragazze e’ difficile scoprire di avere buttato 4 anni con una persona che in realta’ non conosci. Sto prendendo tempo, ma ha insultato la mia intelligenza, e, conoscendomi e’ difficile potersi fidare ancora.Lo liquiderei all’ istante , forse lo faro’. Ora sono scossa, arrabbiata, delusa e non nego dispiaciuta per i miei ragazzi ai quali avrei dato volentieri una seconda chance di famiglia. ( se pure part time) .. scusate se sono stata prolissa ma condividere questo percorso aiuta.


Non è il padre dei tuoi figli ... e se ti fa soffrire allora meglio lasciarlo perdere.
A parte i sentimenti ( feriti adesso) niente ti lega a lui.
Anche il mio negava l’evidenza; avevo le prove in mano e negava.
Un abbraccio


----------



## Marjanna (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lara e Marianna per l’ appoggio morale. La verita’ che ho difianco un immaturo, un peter pan che non cambiera mai. Certo la scelta condivisa di non convivere 7 su 7 nasce ma con finalita’ differenti. Io ho due figli adolescenti e, se pur l’ abbiamo accettato e ci vadano molto daccordo , non mi sento di “ rifare famiglia” in toto . Per paura credo , in aggiunta per preservare anche un tenore economico garantito dal mio ex marito con il quale ho in buon rapporto. Ora mi e’ chiaro che le finalità per lui sono differenti. Come potrebbe preservare la sua indipendenza? Il suo cazzeggio. Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’ offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta voce. Ragazze e’ difficile scoprire di avere buttato 4 anni con una persona che in realta’ non conosci. Sto prendendo tempo, ma ha insultato la mia intelligenza, e, conoscendomi e’ difficile potersi fidare ancora.Lo liquiderei all’ istante , forse lo faro’. Ora sono scossa, arrabbiata, delusa e non nego dispiaciuta per i miei ragazzi ai quali avrei dato volentieri una seconda chance di famiglia. ( se pure part time) .. scusate se sono stata prolissa ma condividere questo percorso aiuta.


 Mi chiedo se ci sia un diverso sentire. Ossia per lui sia veramente non fare nulla di male. Per la serie "io ho la coscienza a posto". Hai letto un messaggio alla fine, solo uno. Non puoi neppure crocifiggerlo per questo. Capisco che ti parta l'embolo e per questo ti dico di essere cauta nell'agire. 
Questo fare l'offeso cosa significa? Io non l'ho mai capito.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Luglio 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi chiedo se ci sia un diverso sentire. Ossia per lui sia veramente non fare nulla di male. Per la serie "io ho la coscienza a posto". Hai letto un messaggio alla fine, solo uno. Non puoi neppure crocifiggerlo per questo. Capisco che ti parta l'embolo e per questo ti dico di essere cauta nell'agire.
> Questo fare l'offeso cosa significa? Io non l'ho mai capito.


Anche il mio sembrava fosse lui quello arrabbiato. Era arrabbiato perché è stato beccato. 
Pat, puoi dire cosa era scritto nei messaggi ? Visto da altri magari sembra diverso da come lo vedi tu.
E per quello che riguarda il diverso sentire anche il mio mi diceva che sono esagerata io... che lo fanno tutti. La coscienza lui lo aveva a posto. Ero io quella che dopo due settimane dalla scoperta non avrei più dovuto “ rompere ancora con questa storia”


----------



## Jacaranda (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lara e Marianna per l’ appoggio morale. La verita’ che ho difianco un immaturo, un peter pan che non cambiera mai. Certo la scelta condivisa di non convivere 7 su 7 nasce ma con finalita’ differenti. Io ho due figli adolescenti e, se pur l’ abbiamo accettato e ci vadano molto daccordo , non mi sento di “ rifare famiglia” in toto . Per paura credo , in aggiunta per preservare anche un tenore economico garantito dal mio ex marito con il quale ho in buon rapporto. Ora mi e’ chiaro che le finalità per lui sono differenti. Come potrebbe preservare la sua indipendenza? Il suo cazzeggio. Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’ offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta voce. Ragazze e’ difficile scoprire di avere buttato 4 anni con una persona che in realta’ non conosci. Sto prendendo tempo, ma ha insultato la mia intelligenza, e, conoscendomi e’ difficile potersi fidare ancora.Lo liquiderei all’ istante , forse lo faro’. Ora sono scossa, arrabbiata, delusa e non nego dispiaciuta per i miei ragazzi ai quali avrei dato volentieri una seconda chance di famiglia. ( se pure part time) .. scusate se sono stata prolissa ma condividere questo percorso aiuta.


Ho il dubbio che la scoperta del messaggio rappresenti la concretizzazione di un sentire che avevi già ...altrimenti perché sentire L'esigenza di controllargli il cellulare ?


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lara e Marianna per l’ appoggio morale. La verita’ che ho difianco un immaturo, un peter pan che non cambiera mai. Certo la scelta condivisa di non convivere 7 su 7 nasce ma con finalita’ differenti. Io ho due figli adolescenti e, se pur l’ abbiamo accettato e ci vadano molto daccordo , non mi sento di “ rifare famiglia” in toto . Per paura credo , in aggiunta per preservare anche un tenore economico garantito dal mio ex marito con il quale ho in buon rapporto. Ora mi e’ chiaro che le finalità per lui sono differenti. Come potrebbe preservare la sua indipendenza? Il suo cazzeggio. Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’ offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta voce. Ragazze e’ difficile scoprire di avere buttato 4 anni con una persona che in realta’ non conosci. Sto prendendo tempo, ma ha insultato la mia intelligenza, e, conoscendomi e’ difficile potersi fidare ancora.Lo liquiderei all’ istante , forse lo faro’. Ora sono scossa, arrabbiata, delusa e non nego dispiaciuta per i miei ragazzi ai quali avrei dato volentieri una seconda chance di famiglia. ( se pure part time) .. scusate se sono stata prolissa ma condividere questo percorso aiuta.


Una famiglia, per definizione, non è part-time  

Se ti va, prova a ricostruire il tuo ragionamento da lì, vedi un po' quello che esce.


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio Lara e Marianna per l’ appoggio morale. La verita’ che ho difianco un immaturo, un peter pan che non cambiera mai. Certo la scelta condivisa di non convivere 7 su 7 nasce ma con finalita’ differenti. Io ho due figli adolescenti e, se pur l’ abbiamo accettato e ci vadano molto daccordo , non mi sento di “ rifare famiglia” in toto . Per paura credo , in aggiunta per preservare anche un tenore economico garantito dal mio ex marito con il quale ho in buon rapporto. Ora mi e’ chiaro che le finalità per lui sono differenti. Come potrebbe preservare la sua indipendenza? Il suo cazzeggio. Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’ offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta voce. Ragazze e’ difficile scoprire di avere buttato 4 anni con una persona che in realta’ non conosci. Sto prendendo tempo, ma ha insultato la mia intelligenza, e, conoscendomi e’ difficile potersi fidare ancora.Lo liquiderei all’ istante , forse lo faro’. Ora sono scossa, arrabbiata, delusa e non nego dispiaciuta per i miei ragazzi ai quali avrei dato volentieri una seconda chance di famiglia. ( se pure part time) .. scusate se sono stata prolissa ma condividere questo percorso aiuta.


Seconda chance di famiglia per i tuoi ragazzi ? Ma scusa non hanno un padre ? Lui è' assente ? Non mi pare visto quello che hai scritto ! La tua affermazione mi farebbe rabbrividire se fossi il padre dei tuoi figli o uno dei tuoi figli ! Altro che le battute sulle amichette del torello di turno !


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Seconda chance di famiglia per i tuoi ragazzi ? Ma scusa non hanno un padre ? Lui è' assente ? Non mi pare visto quello che hai scritto ! La tua affermazione mi farebbe rabbrividire se fossi il padre dei tuoi figli o uno dei tuoi figli !


Quoto


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Una famiglia, per definizione, non è part-time
> 
> Se ti va, prova a ricostruire il tuo ragionamento da lì, vedi un po' quello che esce.


Lo e' se devi succhiare soldi all ex marito e padre dei tuoi figli ...


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Seconda chance di famiglia per i tuoi ragazzi ? Ma scusa non hanno un padre ? Lui è' assente ? Non mi pare visto quello che hai scritto ! La tua affermazione mi farebbe rabbrividire se fossi il padre dei tuoi figli o uno dei tuoi figli ! Altro che le battute sulle amichette del torello di turno !


Tiene buoni rapporti con il marito, ma non è in buoni rapporti. Altrimenti la paura non si spiega. Il resto non è così scontato. Che dipende anche da chi abbiamo la fortuna o la sfortuna di sposarci, anche quando finisce il matrimonio. Senz'altro per i figli lo sforzo deve essere massimo, ma non cadere nell'ipocrisia. E' anche sano ricreare una famiglia senza per questo annientare il padre. 

Però ora rifletteva sull'altro


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lo e' se devi succhiare soldi all ex marito e padre dei tuoi figli ...


Lo dici tu che sei in un certo tipo di rapporto con tua moglie, quand'anche in crisi. Lei ci ha detto che tiene buoni rapporti con l'ex, probabilmente per amore dei figli. Probabile che senza figli lo manderebbe serenamente a cagare.


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Tiene buoni rapporti con il marito, ma non è in buoni rapporti. Altrimenti la paura non si spiega. Il resto non è così scontato. Che dipende anche da chi abbiamo la fortuna o la sfortuna di sposarci, anche quando finisce il matrimonio. Senz'altro per i figli lo sforzo deve essere massimo, ma non cadere nell'ipocrisia. E' anche sano ricreare una famiglia senza per questo annientare il padre.
> 
> Però ora rifletteva sull'altro


Lo so che rifletteva sull' altro . Io invece , riflettevo su ciò che ha scritto .


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Lo so che rifletteva sull' altro . Io invece , riflettevo su ciò che ha scritto .


Cosa in particolare?


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Lo dici tu che sei in un certo tipo di rapporto con tua moglie, quand'anche in crisi. Lei ci ha detto che tiene buoni rapporti con l'ex, probabilmente per amore dei figli. Probabile che senza figli lo manderebbe serenamente a cagare.


Probabilmente .. probabile ..., lei ha scritto che per tranquillità economica preferisce un rapporto part time  ... punto . Fare finta di non avere un nuovo compagno per non rinunciare a soldi . I probabilmente probabili sono tuoi e comunque film visti molto spesso .


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Cosa in particolare?


Non ci vuole un genio per capirlo


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Probabilmente .. probabile ..., lei ha scritto che per tranquillità economica preferisce un rapporto part time  ... punto . Fare finta di non avere un nuovo compagno per non rinunciare a soldi . I probabilmente probabili sono tuoi e comunque film visti molto spesso .


Guarda: si capisce molto anche da come uno scrive. Pat scrive bene, eppure ha sgrammaticato  (non ricordo cosa) proprio quando ha detto di essere in buoni rapporti. Quindi e' probabile che ci sia qualcosa che non fila. Ma non è volto a "darcela a bere" per intenderci. Per quello, rivolgersi a [MENTION=7577]MaxPin[/MENTION] 

Il più delle volte sono semplici sviste, o l'emozione. Ma anche la grammatica conta.
I miei probabilmente sono probabilmente. Oh... Aspettiamo che dice lei, se ha voglia di fare una deriva in questo.


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda: si capisce molto anche da come uno scrive. Pat scrive bene, eppure ha sgrammaticato  (non ricordo cosa) proprio quando ha detto di essere in buoni rapporti. Quindi e' probabile che ci sia qualcosa che non fila. Ma non è volto a "darcela a bere" per intenderci. Per quello, rivolgersi a [MENTION=7577]MaxPin[/MENTION]
> 
> Il più delle volte sono semplici sviste, o l'emozione. Ma anche la grammatica conta.
> I miei probabilmente sono probabilmente. Oh... Aspettiamo che dice lei, se ha voglia di fare una deriva in questo.


Ok e buona serata cielo .


----------



## Foglia (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Ok e buona serata cielo .


Anche a te.


----------



## Pat67 (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche il mio sembrava fosse lui quello arrabbiato. Era arrabbiato perché è stato beccato.
> Pat, puoi dire cosa era scritto nei messaggi ? Visto da altri magari sembra diverso da come lo vedi tu.
> E per quello che riguarda il diverso sentire anche il mio mi diceva che sono esagerata io... che lo fanno tutti. La coscienza lui lo aveva a posto. Ero io quella che dopo due settimane dalla scoperta non avrei più dovuto “ rompere ancora con questa storia”


Si gongolava con l’ amico di avere conosciuto delle tipe in una serata, tipe di cui descriveva la fisicita’. Aggiungengo che sarebbe andato l’ indomani  a prendere un caffe’ con una certa Laura. Cio’ che mi ha reso basita e’ l‘ avere aggiunto che la tipa in questione  e’ in cerca di una storia seria e non di un mordi e fuggi. Capisci bene sono alquanto  sconcertata. Non mi dilungo su altre affermazioni circa i particolari fisici.



occhitristi ha detto:


> Ho il dubbio che la scoperta del messaggio rappresenti la concretizzazione di un sentire che avevi già ...altrimenti perché sentire L'esigenza di controllargli il cellulare ?


Appunto!!!



francoff ha detto:


> Seconda chance di famiglia per i tuoi ragazzi ? Ma scusa non hanno un padre ? Lui è' assente ? Non mi pare visto quello che hai scritto ! La tua affermazione mi farebbe rabbrividire se fossi il padre dei tuoi figli o uno dei tuoi figli ! Altro che le battute sulle amichette del torello di turno !


Il padre non e’ assente, ha anche una nuova compagna , una brava persona che i miei figli conoscono. Non vedo perche dovrei negarmi la possibilita’ di rifarmi una famiglia anche io. Ma a questo punto ho i miei dubbi visto il Peter pan che ho trovato.



Cielo ha detto:


> Guarda: si capisce molto anche da come uno scrive. Pat scrive bene, eppure ha sgrammaticato  (non ricordo cosa) proprio quando ha detto di essere in buoni rapporti. Quindi e' probabile che ci sia qualcosa che non fila. Ma non è volto a "darcela a bere" per intenderci. Per quello, rivolgersi a @_MaxPin_
> 
> Il più delle volte sono semplici sviste, o l'emozione. Ma anche la grammatica conta.
> I miei probabilmente sono probabilmente. Oh... Aspettiamo che dice lei, se ha voglia di fare una deriva in questo.


Scrivo dal cellulare e nei momenti che me lo consentono. Ci scappa qualche errore. Con il mio ex marito sono in buoni rapporti. Per il bene dei ragazzi abbiamo limato i rancori. Lui adempie ai suoi doveri e di fatto provvede a loro e a me. Sa che ho un compagno e ne e’ felice poiche’ , da persona intelligente, sa che la mia  serenita’ e’ la serenita’ dei suoi figli. Non sono ipocrita, non so come si comporterebbe qualora io convivessi full time. Ma non voglio tediarvi, non e’ questo il problema.



francoff ha detto:


> Lo e' se devi succhiare soldi all ex marito e padre dei tuoi figli ...


Non succhio soldi, prendo cio’ che mi spetta.


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non succhio soldi, prendo cio’ che mi spetta.


Se fai finta di non avere una convivenza inventandoti il part time : succhi eccome . Poi che questo non sia affidabile e' un altro discorso .


----------



## Nocciola (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non succhio soldi, prendo cio’ che mi spetta.


Però non hai una convivenza per paura di perdere queste entrate. Direi che non c’e Tutta sto amore nel nuovo rapporto. 
Una convivenza part time che famiglia può essere per i tuoi figli? Allora tanto vale vivere un rapporto che non li coinvolge. 
L’uovo e la gallina non sempre si possono avere . 
Tralasciando che questo si fa i cazzi suoi quando non vive con te.


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Il padre non e’ assente, ha anche una nuova compagna , una brava persona che i miei figli conoscono. Non vedo perche dovrei negarmi la possibilita’ di rifarmi una famiglia anche io. Ma a questo punto ho i miei dubbi visto il Peter pan che ho trovato.


Una chance per te è una cosa : e' darla ai tuoi figli come se non avessero un padre la trovo incredibile come affermazione


----------



## francoff (29 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però non hai una convivenza per paura di perdere queste entrate. Direi che non c’e Tutta sto amore nel nuovo rapporto.
> Una convivenza part time che famiglia può essere per i tuoi figli? Allora tanto vale vivere un rapporto che non li coinvolge.
> L’uovo e la gallina non sempre si possono avere .
> Tralasciando che questo si fa i cazzi suoi quando non vive con te.


Condivido tutto dalla prima all ultima riga .


----------



## perplesso (29 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Scrivo dal cellulare e nei momenti che me lo consentono. Ci scappa qualche errore. Con il mio ex marito sono in buoni rapporti. Per il bene dei ragazzi abbiamo limato i rancori. Lui adempie ai suoi doveri e di fatto provvede a loro e a me. Sa che ho un compagno e ne e’ felice poiche’ , da persona intelligente, sa che la mia  serenita’ e’ la serenita’ dei suoi figli. Non sono ipocrita, non so come si comporterebbe qualora io convivessi full time. Ma non voglio tediarvi, non e’ questo il problema.


guarda che i genitori dei tuoi figli siete tu ed il tuo ex marito.    il tuo farfallone e la nuova moglie del tuo ex marito sono elementi esterni che se non risultano di disturbo fanno già un gran lavoro.

devi scindere il piano mamma dal piano donna.


----------



## Pat67 (29 Luglio 2018)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Anche il mio sembrava fosse lui quello arrabbiato. Era arrabbiato perché è stato beccato.
> Pat, puoi dire cosa era scritto nei messaggi ? Visto da altri magari sembra diverso da come lo vedi tu.
> E per quello che riguarda il diverso sentire anche il mio mi diceva che sono esagerata io... che lo fanno tutti. La coscienza lui lo aveva a posto. Ero io quella che dopo due settimane dalla scoperta non avrei più dovuto “ rompere ancora con questa storia”


Appunto prima regola negare a prescindere, seconda fare le vittime. Comunque sia ,anche il semplice cazzeggio ,per me e’ mancanza di rispetto . E lui me ne ha mancato!


----------



## Pat67 (29 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> guarda che i genitori dei tuoi figli siete tu ed il tuo ex marito.    il tuo farfallone e la nuova moglie del tuo ex marito sono elementi esterni che se non risultano di disturbo fanno già un gran lavoro.
> 
> devi scindere il piano mamma dal piano donna.


 Osservazione degna di riflessione.  Grazie


----------



## Pat67 (29 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Se fai finta di non avere una convivenza inventandoti il part time : succhi eccome . Poi che questo non sia affidabile e' un altro discorso .


Non e’ questa la ragione principale come ho spiegato. Ce ne sono altre. Ho anche asserito che non sono ipocrita ,ammettendo appunto che, tra le varie motivazioni, esiste anche questa. Ma appunto questo e’ un altro tema.


----------



## danny (29 Luglio 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]No.[/FONT][/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Non si cercano le lusinghe e i complimenti. [/FONT][/FONT]
> ...


Questa sei tu e qualche altra.
Magari fosse sempre così.


----------



## Pat67 (30 Luglio 2018)

francoff ha detto:


> Una chance per te è una cosa : e' darla ai tuoi figli come se non avessero un padre la trovo incredibile come affermazione


Il concetto di famiglia allargata non dovrebbe suonare strano. I miei figli stanno benissimo con il padre e la compagna , altrettanto con me e colui i cui comportamenti dovrebbero essere l’ oggetto della discussione


----------



## Pat67 (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Però non hai una convivenza per paura di perdere queste entrate. Direi che non c’e Tutta sto amore nel nuovo rapporto.
> Una convivenza part time che famiglia può essere per i tuoi figli? Allora tanto vale vivere un rapporto che non li coinvolge.
> L’uovo e la gallina non sempre si possono avere .
> Tralasciando che questo si fa i cazzi suoi quando non vive con te.


Premesso che rispetto qualsiasi pensiero esposto , aggiungo che la mia domanda “ come comportarmi?” era appunto riferita al cazzeggio del soggetto sopracitato. Non mi servono considerazioni su come gestire una convivenza full o non full . Ma ho buona capacita’ di ascolto e ringrazio comunque. Qualsiasi considerazione fa riflettere.


----------



## disincantata (30 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che non sono una ragazzina , sono stata sposata 16 anni e ora ho questa relazione . Chiaramente frequento persone quasi tutte separate , single o alla ricerca di persone serie. La mia esperienza mi ha portato alla convinzione che :
> Qualsiasi uomo specie oltre gli anta ha bisogno di conferme , ha bisogno di dimostrare di essere ancora virile , di piacere. Non credo che il mio compagno alla fine pratichi, considerando che per avere 59 anni lui e 52 , facciamo l’ amore 3/ 4 volte a settimana. Semplicemente gli piace il cazzeggio. Il problema e’ mio. Riesco a stare accanto ad una persona cosi’ camaleontica e alla fine bugiarda? Devo dirgli che l’ ho scooerto? Questo mi fa stare male, mon sapere che fare.



Contattalo su fb  in anonimato, con un profilo falso, accattivante, fingendo di essere un'altra, con foto interessanti, e da li potrai capire fin dove arriva.

Lo ha fatto una mia amica......che a sua volta aveva conosciuto lui così. ..il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio, oggi poi  la rete e' come una droga per trovare 'facile'.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso che rispetto qualsiasi pensiero esposto , aggiungo che la mia domanda “ come comportarmi?” era appunto riferita al cazzeggio del soggetto sopracitato. Non mi servono considerazioni su come gestire una convivenza full o non full . Ma ho buona capacita’ di ascolto e ringrazio comunque. Qualsiasi considerazione fa riflettere.


Invece la convivenza film o non full e il pensare che quest’uomo potrebbe essere la nuova famiglia per i tuoi figli dovrebbe già averti fatto prendere una decisione 
La seconda possibilità io non la darei a qualcuno che non è il padre dei miei figli e soprattutto qualcuno con cui hai deciso di non volere una vita full time.


----------



## stany (30 Luglio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Invece la convivenza film o non full e il pensare che quest’uomo potrebbe essere la nuova famiglia per i tuoi figli dovrebbe già averti fatto prendere una decisione
> La seconda possibilità io non la darei a qualcuno che non è il padre dei miei figli e soprattutto qualcuno con cui hai deciso di non volere una vita full time.


Molto sensato!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Luglio 2018)

Per me dovresti prendere il buono che ti dà questa relazione.
Consideri la possibilità che lui faccia solo il piacione.


----------



## Cuore2018 (1 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non di tratta di volere l’ uomo perfetto. Si tratta di pretendere rispetto. E il rispetto passa per l’ onesta’ e non certo per la menzogna. Non esiste il forever , il tradimento puo’ essere legittimo ma devi mettere l’ altro nella condizione di scegliere.


Forse non mi ero spiegata bene.

Intendevo questo. Che spesso, all'inizio di un rapporto, nella fase della non convivenza, diciamo, noi donne ci soffermiamo su dettagli superficiali, come le attenzioni nei nostri confronti, il buon carattere, i complimenti, la simpatia. Tutte qualità piacevoli.

Ma guarda caso sono tutte qualità che spesso gettano fumo negli occhi e nascondono, come nel caso del tuo uomo, difetti abbastanza importanti (come quello di considerare le donne esclusivamente come prede da cacciare).

Gli uomini spesso mettono in atto comportamenti strategici finalizzati a conquistare le donne che, puntualmente, anche dopo anni di esperienza, ci cascano.

Mi chiedevo perché.

Perché il bisogno di attenzioni tipico femminile non ci fa guardare oltre.

E questo non ha nulla a che vedere col tradimento.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

*Aggiornamento : help? Che fare?*



Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


Adesso ho bisogno di consigli razionali su come procedere. Vi aggiorno:
Continuo ad indagare e scopro che oltre ad avere preso il caffe’ con tale luisa ( di cui recupero telefono) l’ ha chiamata tre o quattro volte . Stamattina ( siamo in partenza per una vacanza io e lui di una settimana ) vedo che l’ ha chiamata ieri sera e lei manda a lui su whatup una sua foto. Non c’ e’ molto da aggiungere chiaramente , poco importa se ci ha preso in caffe ‘ o fatto sesso , rimane un miserabile. Come affronto la cosa. ?Se sbotto con lui negherebbe e anzi si inalbererebbe perche’ gli ho letto il cellulare. Aspetto? Chiamo lei senza incolparla ma per aprire gli occhi pure a lei? Scusate lo sfogo , non ho nemmeno riletto. Scrivo in fretta perche’ sono in casa con lui. Brutta situazione ragazzi!! Ditemi che fare? Non voglio sbagliare . Chiaro che la cosa per me e’ finita ma non certo a taralucci e vino. Grazie conto su di voi!


----------



## robson (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Adesso ho bisogno di consigli razionali su come procedere. Vi aggiorno:
> Continuo ad indagare e scopro che oltre ad avere preso il caffe’ con tale luisa ( di cui recupero telefono) l’ ha chiamata tre o quattro volte . Stamattina ( siamo in partenza per una vacanza io e lui di una settimana ) vedo che l’ ha chiamata ieri sera e lei manda a lui su whatup una sua foto. Non c’ e’ molto da aggiungere chiaramente , poco importa se ci ha preso in caffe ‘ o fatto sesso , rimane un miserabile. Come affronto la cosa. ?Se sbotto con lui negherebbe e anzi si inalbererebbe perche’ gli ho letto il cellulare. Aspetto? Chiamo lei senza incolparla ma per aprire gli occhi pure a lei? Scusate lo sfogo , non ho nemmeno riletto. Scrivo in fretta perche’ sono in casa con lui. Brutta situazione ragazzi!! Ditemi che fare? Non voglio sbagliare . Chiaro che la cosa per me e’ finita ma non certo a taralucci e vino. Grazie conto su di voi!


dividiti il tuo uomo con l'altra e fai decidere a lui con chi stare


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Adesso ho bisogno di consigli razionali su come procedere. Vi aggiorno:
> Continuo ad indagare e scopro che oltre ad avere preso il caffe’ con tale luisa ( di cui recupero telefono) l’ ha chiamata tre o quattro volte . Stamattina ( siamo in partenza per una vacanza io e lui di una settimana ) vedo che l’ ha chiamata ieri sera e lei manda a lui su whatup una sua foto. Non c’ e’ molto da aggiungere chiaramente , poco importa se ci ha preso in caffe ‘ o fatto sesso , rimane un miserabile. Come affronto la cosa. ?Se sbotto con lui negherebbe e anzi si inalbererebbe perche’ gli ho letto il cellulare. Aspetto? Chiamo lei senza incolparla ma per aprire gli occhi pure a lei? Scusate lo sfogo , non ho nemmeno riletto. Scrivo in fretta perche’ sono in casa con lui. Brutta situazione ragazzi!! Ditemi che fare? Non voglio sbagliare . *Chiaro che la cosa per me e’ finita* ma non certo a taralucci e vino. Grazie conto su di voi!


Ti riferisci all'incidente odierno o alla relazione?


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Adesso ho bisogno di consigli razionali su come procedere. Vi aggiorno:
> Continuo ad indagare e scopro che oltre ad avere preso il caffe’ con tale luisa ( di cui recupero telefono) l’ ha chiamata tre o quattro volte . Stamattina ( siamo in partenza per una vacanza io e lui di una settimana ) vedo che l’ ha chiamata ieri sera e lei manda a lui su whatup una sua foto. Non c’ e’ molto da aggiungere chiaramente , poco importa se ci ha preso in caffe ‘ o fatto sesso , rimane un miserabile. Come affronto la cosa. ?Se sbotto con lui negherebbe e anzi si inalbererebbe perche’ gli ho letto il cellulare. Aspetto? Chiamo lei senza incolparla ma per aprire gli occhi pure a lei? Scusate lo sfogo , non ho nemmeno riletto. Scrivo in fretta perche’ sono in casa con lui. Brutta situazione ragazzi!! Ditemi che fare? Non voglio sbagliare . Chiaro che la cosa per me e’ finita ma non certo a taralucci e vino. Grazie conto su di voi!


Cosa vuoi fare, devi dircelo. Vuoi litigare, vendicarti o cosa.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ti riferisci all'incidente odierno o alla relazione?


A me sembra di capire la relazione.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Ti riferisci all'incidente odierno o alla relazione?


Ad entrambe le cose. Posto che dubito di potere continuare con un uomo che ha la sua doppia vita. Devo capire come affrontarlo. Come procedere. Raccogliere altri indizi o cosa? Situazione terrificante, tenendo conto che siamo soli in vacanza e lui si comporta come un uomo modello nei miei confronti. Certo non sospetta che io ho accesso al suo cell, nonostante pin di accesso che ovviamente conosco.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> dividiti il tuo uomo con l'altra e fai decidere a lui con chi stare


Anche no . Non ho dubbi starebbe con me ,ma ormai si e’ spezzato tutto. Il mio problema e’ come affrontarlo. Se farlo subito o aspettare. E vi lascio ommaginare quanto difficile sia.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me sembra di capire la relazione.


Si ormai e’ chiaro che io sono il suo porto sicuro, lui con me e’ affettuoso, mi cerca , mi sta addosso. Ma ormai e’ altrettanto chiaro abbia la sua doppia vita. Non ho la certezza abbia una relazione, certo e’ pero’ che sta diciamo giocando con questa persona. Che faccia il piacione o ci faccia sesso la sostanza non cambia: rimane un bugiardo.
Voglio solo capire cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie di ascoltarmi.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ad entrambe le cose. Posto che dubito di potere continuare con un uomo che ha la sua doppia vita. Devo capire come affrontarlo. Come procedere. Raccogliere altri indizi o cosa? Situazione terrificante, tenendo conto che siamo soli in vacanza e lui si comporta come un uomo modello nei miei confronti. Certo non sospetta che io ho accesso al suo cell, nonostante pin di accesso che ovviamente conosco.


Per me ti dico aspetta a parlare, perchè se non sei convinta al 100% lui ti blocca sicuro il cel, e poi rimani in oscillazione con angoscia dubbio perenne, dall'altro lato rimane il sentimento che ti ha spinto in una relazione con lui (quello sembra sparire lì per lì con l'incazzatura ma poi risale, e dipende quanto forte è), devi agire quando ti senti "sputata via", devi lavorare per far morire la tua parte emotiva. Te lo dico perchè io sono un iperlogica e tendo a sopprimere la parte emotiva, ma poi quella monta ed ad un certo punto è come una diga che si spacca e spazza via tutto. E fa male credimi. 
Continuerei a sondare, magari fatti consigliare su qualche modo di agire ora che andrai in vacanza con lui. Vedi anche cosa fare in senso fisico... della serie sei libera di concederti l'ultima volta di far l'amore con lui, o sai che non lo farai. Personalmente eviterei ma non siamo tutti uguali.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cosa vuoi fare, devi dircelo. Vuoi litigare, vendicarti o cosa.


Vorrei saperlo! Vendicarmi no non mi interessa, ma umiliarlo sicuramente. Se lo affrontassi adesso negherebbe qualsiasi relazione, si inventerebbe e’ un’ amica e farebbe la vittima , avendogli controllato il tel.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Si ormai e’ chiaro che io sono il suo porto sicuro, lui con me e’ affettuoso, mi cerca , mi sta addosso. Ma ormai e’ altrettanto chiaro abbia la sua doppia vita. Non ho la certezza abbia una relazione, certo e’ pero’ che sta diciamo giocando con questa persona. Che faccia il piacione o ci faccia sesso la sostanza non cambia: rimane un bugiardo.
> Voglio solo capire cosa fareste voi al mio posto. Grazie di ascoltarmi.


Se contatti lei non sai come reagirà. Dipende, non siamo tutti uguali. Se ti va bene trovi una complice. Noi donne tendiamo a guardarci e farci guerra, mentre gli uomini sono più compagnoni tra loro, ma due donne che diventano alleate sono una cosina tosta.


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ad entrambe le cose. Posto che dubito di potere continuare con un uomo che ha la sua doppia vita. Devo capire come affrontarlo. Come procedere. Raccogliere altri indizi o cosa? Situazione terrificante, tenendo conto che siamo soli in vacanza e lui si comporta come un uomo modello nei miei confronti. Certo non sospetta che io ho accesso al suo cell, nonostante pin di accesso che ovviamente conosco.


Se si è rotto qualcosa non servono altri indizi o rassicurazioni di sorta. La pistola fumante mi sa che non la trovi, delle sue parole non ti fidi e quindi il pallino è in mano a te. 
Devi solo decidere se la situazione è assolutamente già compromesa.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per me ti dico aspetta a parlare, perchè se non sei convinta al 100% lui ti blocca sicuro il cel, e poi rimani in oscillazione con angoscia dubbio perenne, dall'altro lato rimane il sentimento che ti ha spinto in una relazione con lui (quello sembra sparire lì per lì con l'incazzatura ma poi risale, e dipende quanto forte è), devi agire quando ti senti "sputata via", devi lavorare per far morire la tua parte emotiva. Te lo dico perchè io sono un iperlogica e tendo a sopprimere la parte emotiva, ma poi quella monta ed ad un certo punto è come una diga che si spacca e spazza via tutto. E fa male credimi.
> Continuerei a sondare, magari fatti consigliare su qualche modo di agire ora che andrai in vacanza con lui. Vedi anche cosa fare in senso fisico... della serie sei libera di concederti l'ultima volta di far l'amore con lui, o sai che non lo farai. Personalmente eviterei ma non siamo tutti uguali.


Grazie intanto. Cosa vuol dire “sputata via”. E’ tutto difficile. Sto mantenendo la razionalita’, ma giuro mi fa schifo. Specie perche’, quasi a sedare i sensi di colpa, e’ come sempre iper amorevole nei miei confronti.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se contatti lei non sai come reagirà. Dipende, non siamo tutti uguali. Se ti va bene trovi una complice. Noi donne tendiamo a guardarci e farci guerra, mentre gli uomini sono più compagnoni tra loro, ma due donne che diventano alleate sono una cosina tosta.


Premesso non ce l’ ho con lei. L’ istinto di farmi sentire nasce dal fatto che se, come dici tu, mi va bene , almeno ho le idee chiare sulla situazione. Vorrei potere sapere le cose come stanno e lei credo sarebbe piu’ sincera. Sicuramente sta riempendo di bugie anche lei e, un confronto, gioverebbe ad entrambe. E’ un ipotesi per il momento. Ma devo ragionarla bene.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

ermik ha detto:


> Se si è rotto qualcosa non servono altri indizi o rassicurazioni di sorta. La pistola fumante mi sa che non la trovi, delle sue parole non ti fidi e quindi il pallino è in mano a te.
> Devi solo decidere se la situazione è assolutamente già compromesa.


Ma come si fa ad accettare di condividere una vita con in bugiardo cronico che alla veneranda eta’ di 59 anni, broccola donne come ne avesse 20. 
Stiamo parlando di un uomo con due maschere, io non ho nulla da lamentarmi nel vissuto quotidiano con lui. Abbiamo intesa su tutto. Ma fuori da casa ha un altra vita. Posso accettarlo? Non credo.


----------



## patroclo (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Premesso non ce l’ ho con lei. L’ istinto di farmi sentire nasce dal fatto che se, come dici tu, mi va bene , almeno ho le idee chiare sulla situazione. Vorrei potere sapere le cose come stanno e lei credo sarebbe piu’ sincera. Sicuramente sta riempendo di bugie anche lei e, un confronto, gioverebbe ad entrambe. E’ un ipotesi per il momento. Ma devo ragionarla bene.


....ma lascia perdere l'altra ( o le altre) .... possono raccontarti tutto e pure il contrario di tutto


----------



## stany (11 Agosto 2018)

Prendi il suo smartphone e manda un messaggio a lei,in cui dici che ci ripensi e vuoi chiuderla lì.....
Se poi lui viene da te gli dirai: "chi io?" 
..ma sicuramente non verrà; poi vedrai il da farsi,in base all'evoluzione della vicenda.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Prendi il suo smartphone e manda un messaggio a lei,in cui dici che ci ripensi e vuoi chiuderla lì.....
> Se poi lui viene da te gli dirai: "chi io?"
> ..ma sicuramente non verrà; poi vedrai il da farsi,in base all'evoluzione della vicenda.


Diabolico..se lo meriterebbe!!


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Grazie intanto. Cosa vuol dire “sputata via”. E’ tutto difficile. Sto mantenendo la razionalita’, ma giuro mi fa schifo. Specie perche’, quasi a sedare i sensi di colpa, e’ come sempre iper amorevole nei miei confronti.


Intendo il sentimento. Ti devi sentire fuori da ogni coinvolgimento emotivo altrimenti ti può raggiare e tu crollare. 
Tu la settimana di vacanza hai in mente di farla?


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Intendo il sentimento. Ti devi sentire fuori da ogni coinvolgimento emotivo altrimenti ti può raggiare e tu crollare.
> Tu la settimana di vacanza hai in mente di farla?


Purtroppo siamo partiti oggi. Appunto stamane mentre dormiva ho guardato il tel. Chiamata in uscita ieri sera prima che arrivasse da me, e foto mandata da lei a mezzanotte. Capisci come sto! Una recita faticosissima pure io. Difficile, parlare con voi in qualche modo aiuta.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Diabolico..se lo meriterebbe!!


Ma che vendetta è???? Lascia stare và.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma che vendetta è???? Lascia stare và.


Certo non lo farei mai. Riesco ancora a ragionare


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Purtroppo siamo partiti oggi. Appunto stamane mentre dormiva ho guardato il tel. Chiamata in uscita ieri sera prima che arrivasse da me, e foto mandata da lei a mezzanotte. Capisci come sto! Una recita faticosissima pure io. Difficile, parlare con voi in qualche modo aiuta.


E che cavolo se sei in vacanza goditela.... a sto punto hai una settimana per vedere con che frequenza si scrive e cosa... aspetta aspetta... se ti senti stressata fatti fare un massaggio (da lui ovviamente)!!!


----------



## stany (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Purtroppo siamo partiti oggi. Appunto stamane mentre dormiva ho guardato il tel. Chiamata in uscita ieri sera prima che arrivasse da me, e foto mandata da lei a mezzanotte. Capisci come sto! Una recita faticosissima pure io. Difficile, parlare con voi in qualche modo aiuta.


State recitando in due; solo che il copione l'ha scritto lui!
O accetti la parte fino in fondo, oppure , destabilizza il tutto. Vie  di mezzo non ce ne sono . Se fai come ti ho detto, vedrai la sua reazione , così vi potrete urlare in faccia le rispettive rivendicazioni; lui ha "peccato" in una relazione non si sa fino a che punto platonica, tu con una azione "illegale" come violare la privacy e la sostituzione di persona (art.494 cpp). Ma non penso che ti denuncerebbe.... Anche perché le prove sarebbero impossibili da recuperare, da dimostrare.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Certo l'ha chiamatina tattica prima di partire, così si è pure fatto fare compagnia mentre guidava, ottimizziamo i tempi e sediamo la tipa per l'assenza a cui verrà sottoposta. Lei saprà che andava via in vacanza, si gioca l'unica carta che ha... attizzarlo con una foto. Che tristezza e miseria!

Hai capito giusto che il porto sicuro sei tu. Questa la sta menando.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> State recitando in due; solo che il copione l'ha scritto lui!
> O accetti la parte fino in fondo, oppure , destabilizza il tutto. Vie  di mezzo non ce ne sono . Se fai come ti ho detto, vedrai la sua reazione , così vi potrete urlare in faccia le rispettive rivendicazioni; lui ha "peccato" in una relazione non si sa fino a che punto platonica, tu con una azione "illegale" come violare la privacy e la sostituzione di persona (art.494 cpp). Ma non penso che ti denuncerebbe.... Anche perché le prove sarebbero impossibili da recuperare, da dimostrare.


La tua idea di destabilizzare è interessante, ma è troppo banale come l'hai proposta, andrebbe affilata.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Certo l'ha chiamatina tattica prima di partire, così si è pure fatto fare compagnia mentre guidava, ottimizziamo i tempi e sediamo la tipa per l'assenza a cui verrà sottoposta. Lei saprà che andava via in vacanza, si gioca l'unica carta che ha... attizzarlo con una foto. Che tristezza e miseria!
> 
> Hai capito giusto che il porto sicuro sei tu. Questa la sta menando.


Gia’ che tristezza davvero. Giorni difficili mi si prospettano. Vi terro’ aggiornati


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> State recitando in due; solo che il copione l'ha scritto lui!
> O accetti la parte fino in fondo, oppure , destabilizza il tutto. Vie  di mezzo non ce ne sono . Se fai come ti ho detto, vedrai la sua reazione , così vi potrete urlare in faccia le rispettive rivendicazioni; lui ha "peccato" in una relazione non si sa fino a che punto platonica, tu con una azione "illegale" come violare la privacy e la sostituzione di persona (art.494 cpp). Ma non penso che ti denuncerebbe.... Anche perché le prove sarebbero impossibili da recuperare, da dimostrare.


Lo destabilizzo come? Non non credo scriverei mai a lei fingendomi lui , piuttosto affronto lui. Ad oggi aspetto e raccolgo altri indizi. Ho bisogno di supporto e confronto, per questo vi ringrazio.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E che cavolo se sei in vacanza goditela.... a sto punto hai una settimana per vedere con che frequenza si scrive e cosa... aspetta aspetta... se ti senti stressata fatti fare un massaggio (da lui ovviamente)!!!


Si faro’ cosi’, un’ agonia ma sono forte e vado avanti.


----------



## Marjanna (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Lo destabilizzo come? Non non credo scriverei mai a lei fingendomi lui , piuttosto affronto lui. Ad oggi aspetto e raccolgo altri indizi. Ho bisogno di supporto e confronto, per questo vi ringrazio.


Non so, non sono così tattica (sarebbe ora di imparare ad esserlo però). Io ti scrivo solo il contrario di quello che farei io perchè ho visto sulla mia pelle che non serve a niente. Io sono diretta, non avrei resistito un secondo. Ma non serve a nulla.

Prenditi tempo e calma, tanto il momento che poi viene dopo è anche peggio. E' quello in cui ti sentirai sola, ma non te lo auguro, spero tanto per te andrà diversamente. Magari domani salta fuori qualche consiglio buono da altri utenti, goditi la tua vacanza, almeno provaci.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non so, non sono così tattica (sarebbe ora di imparare ad esserlo però). Io ti scrivo solo il contrario di quello che farei io perchè ho visto sulla mia pelle che non serve a niente. Io sono diretta, non avrei resistito un secondo. Ma non serve a nulla.
> 
> Prenditi tempo e calma, tanto il momento che poi viene dopo è anche peggio. E' quello in cui ti sentirai sola, ma non te lo auguro, spero tanto per te andrà diversamente. Magari domani salta fuori qualche consiglio buono da altri utenti, goditi la tua vacanza, almeno provaci.


Ti ringrazio, credimi il confronto gia’ aiuta a sentirsi meno soli. Fortunatamente sono in vacanza senza i miei figli ( la mia vita) che sono con il padre. Riesco a concentrarmi meglio su questa cosa . Oggi sono distrutta, per il momento ci dormo su’.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio, credimi il confronto gia’ aiuta a sentirsi meno soli. Fortunatamente sono in vacanza senza i miei figli ( la mia vita) che sono con il padre. Riesco a concentrarmi meglio su questa cosa . Oggi sono distrutta, per il momento ci dormo su’.


Da quelllo che hai riferito dalle indagini sul suo cellulare, lui sembra un pirla spaziale.
Questo non si concilia con la persona che ha una relazione con te pienamente soddisfacente.
Io, fossi in te, metterei da parte l’orgoglio ferito e gli chiederei conto della sua pirlaggine, ma anche con un po’ di leggerezza, un po’ come se lui scoprisse che tu leggi romanzetti rosa o soft porno.

Qui dovrebbero intervenire gli uomini più in età e spiegare se la paura del declino può spiegare queste cose.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da quelllo che hai riferito dalle indagini sul suo cellulare, lui sembra un pirla spaziale.
> Questo non si concilia con la persona che ha una relazione con te pienamente soddisfacente.
> Io, fossi in te, metterei da parte l’orgoglio ferito e gli chiederei conto della sua pirlaggine, ma anche con un po’ di leggerezza, un po’ come se lui scoprisse che tu leggi romanzetti rosa o soft porno.
> 
> Qui dovrebbero intervenire gli uomini più in età e spiegare se la paura del declino può spiegare queste cose.


Pienamente daccordo!!! Aspetto commenti da Peter pan incalliti. Scherzi a parte e’ una corretta chiave di lettura. Ma questo non lo giustifica anzi alimenta il mio rammarico per avere investito tempo con un pirla!


----------



## Brunetta (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Pienamente daccordo!!! Aspetto commenti da Peter pan incalliti. Scherzi a parte e’ una corretta chiave di lettura. Ma questo non lo giustifica anzi alimenta il mio rammarico per avere investito tempo con un pirla!


Ma è davvero così pirla come sembra a te?
Voglio dire è pirla per quello che fa o perché lo fa con un’altra?


----------



## Lostris (11 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Gia’ che tristezza davvero. Giorni difficili mi si prospettano. Vi terro’ aggiornati


Considerato come stai, non so come tu faccia ad andare in vacanza con lui....


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è davvero così pirla come sembra a te?
> Voglio dire è pirla per quello che fa o perché lo fa con un’altra?


E’ un uomo estremamente intelligente, ma immaturo credo per vivere una relazione a 360 gradi. Da qui fa il “ pirla “ in giro . Il problema non sono io o la nostra relazione. Il problema e’ lui e purtroppo lo sto capendo piano piano.


----------



## Pat67 (11 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Considerato come stai, non so come tu faccia ad andare in vacanza con lui....


Ho avuto l’ istinto stamattina di lasciare perdere. Ma devo ragionare con calma , capire bene come affrontarlo. Perche’ lo affrontero’ prima o poi. Voglio avere chiara la situazione per vomitargli adosso tutta la rabbia e delusione.


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> E’ un uomo estremamente intelligente, ma immaturo credo per vivere una relazione a 360 gradi. Da qui fa il “ pirla “ in giro . Il problema non sono io o la nostra relazione. Il problema e’ lui e purtroppo lo sto capendo piano piano.


Chi nasce tondo non muore quadrato!


----------



## Lostris (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ho avuto l’ istinto stamattina di lasciare perdere. Ma devo ragionare con calma , capire bene come affrontarlo. Perche’ lo affrontero’ prima o poi. Voglio avere chiara la situazione per vomitargli adosso tutta la rabbia e delusione.


Avere chiara la situazione che significa? 
Scoprire se ci ha fatto sesso o no? Da quanto? Perché lo fa? Ce ne sono state altre? Quando e come si vedono? Chi è lei? Che faccia ha? Che le ha raccontato? ...

Potenzialmente le domande sono infinite, potenzialmente (probabilmente) la situazione potrebbe non esserti chiara mai.

Forse, se la rabbia e la delusione per quanto già scoperto fossero state “sufficienti”, ora non saresti lì.

Invece ti trovi a fare questa vacanza e a mettere a dura prova la tua emotività e i tuoi nervi. Perché, se hai già deciso che è finita?

Tra l’altro non capisco come lui possa non accorgersi di nulla.. o sei maledettamente brava o è scemo.

.. non so.. Io avrei fatto una scelta del genere solo se, nello sconvolgimento della scoperta, volessi concedere al rapporto ancora una chance. 
E qui, considerato che non ci sono figli di mezzo e, mi par di capire, nemmeno altri vincoli o interessi, di razionale c’è ben poco.

Se io considerassi la storia finita passare del tempo insieme in quel modo non avrebbe un senso.

Ma ho il difetto di essere poco orgogliosa. E men che meno vendicativa.

Cos’è che muove te? O meglio... cos’è che ti fa star ferma?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ho avuto l’ istinto stamattina di lasciare perdere. Ma devo ragionare con calma , capire bene come affrontarlo. Perche’ lo affrontero’ prima o poi. Voglio avere chiara la situazione per vomitargli adosso tutta la rabbia e delusione.


ciao pat

se proprio decidi di concederti questa vacanza ...parlagli senza entrare nel merito di come ci sei arrivata ..digli quello che hai scoperto, senza rabbia o rancore ...fagli capire solo che vuoi conoscere il suo punto di vista e spiegagli cosa vuoi tu da lui.

magari sara' lui stesso a dirti che per lui e' necessario flirtare con altre donne e potrete prendere entrambi una decisione definitiva su quel che vi riguarda.


----------



## Skorpio (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Pienamente daccordo!!! Aspetto commenti da Peter pan incalliti. Scherzi a parte e’ una corretta chiave di lettura. Ma questo non lo giustifica anzi alimenta il mio rammarico per avere investito tempo con un pirla!


Il tempo, volendo, ce lo stai investendo ancora adesso..

Spesso si è attratti nell'osservare magari uno stato d'animo sereno dell'altro, che noi al suo posto ci immagineremmo incapaci di avere.

La rabbia spesso nasce da queste sottili e inconsapevoli osservazioni.

È la famosa rabbia ad esempio nel vedere uno che si è lasciato da poco tempo,  e lo vediamo tranquillo dopo poco tempo a spasso con un'altra, e ci diciamo:
"Ma come? Ma che fa sto stronzo, io al posto suo sarei distrutta!"

Per cui se ho ben capito l'andazzo, preparati a ore di pura rabbia, e pensa anche molto bene alla "tua" rabbia.

Per rendere queste ore il più istruttive e produttive possibili x te, su di TE, in prospettiva..

Benvenuta!


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> E’ un uomo estremamente intelligente, ma immaturo credo per vivere una relazione a 360 gradi. Da qui fa il “ pirla “ in giro . Il problema non sono io o la nostra relazione. Il problema e’ lui e purtroppo lo sto capendo piano piano.


un controsenso  estremamente intelligente  e  insieme  immaturo. comunque  lui x me è sempre stato cosi  è che tu non lo volevi vedere .  io la vedo cosi  poi magari sbaglio


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> E’ un uomo estremamente intelligente, ma immaturo credo per vivere una relazione a 360 gradi. Da qui fa il “ pirla “ in giro . Il problema non sono io o la nostra relazione. Il problema e’ lui e purtroppo lo sto capendo piano piano.


esatto il problema non è lui "è sempre stato lui " e prima non lo vedevi adesso piano piano capisci!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ho avuto l’ istinto stamattina di lasciare perdere. Ma devo ragionare con calma , capire bene come affrontarlo. Perche’ lo affrontero’ prima o poi. Voglio avere chiara la situazione per vomitargli adosso tutta la rabbia e delusione.


 mi lascia perplessa come tu possa non dire niente, considerato che non devi tacere per l'eventuale bene della famiglia.Tuo compagno da 4 anni, è farsi prendere in giro così, non ha senso.
Scusa ma sembra che tu voglia temporeggiare per paura di perderlo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi lascia perplessa come tu possa non dire niente, considerato che non devi tacere per l'eventuale bene della famiglia.Tuo compagno da 4 anni, è farsi prendere in giro così, non ha senso.
> Scusa ma sembra che tu voglia temporeggiare per paura di perderlo.





Pat67 ha detto:


> E’ un uomo estremamente intelligente, ma immaturo credo per vivere una relazione a 360 gradi. Da qui fa il “ pirla “ in giro . Il problema non sono io o la nostra relazione. Il problema e’ lui e purtroppo lo sto capendo piano piano.


Concordo con Ginevra.
Ogni situazione è diversa e credo che tu sappia che un uomo intelligente, con cui fai ottimo sesso, con cui ti trovi bene a tutti i livelli, che ti piace e a cui piaci è difficile da trovare  perché anche tu non hai più vent’anni. Però per orgoglio e coerenza con te stessa lo vorresti lasciare. Ma l’alternativa di fare la mamma e la nonna, part time, ti farebbe sentire di rinunciare a vivere la tua parte donna forse per sempre.
Comprendo il tuo bisogno di trovare il modo di parlargli nel modo giusto. 
Però devi avere chiaro cosa vuoi.


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo con Ginevra.
> Ogni situazione è diversa e credo che tu sappia che un uomo intelligente, con cui fai ottimo sesso, con cui ti trovi bene a tutti i livelli, che ti piace e a cui piaci è difficile da trovare  perché anche tu non hai più vent’anni. Però per orgoglio e coerenza con te stessa lo vorresti lasciare. Ma l’alternativa di fare la mamma e la nonna, part time, ti farebbe sentire di rinunciare a vivere la tua parte donna forse per sempre.
> Comprendo il tuo bisogno di trovare il modo di parlargli nel modo giusto.
> Però devi avere chiaro cosa vuoi.


Eh...eh...eh....Meglio nonna ciularina che solo nonna.
Se lo tiene solo per quello,e mi sa di sì,visto che di fatto non convivono h24, che lo mettesse alle strette; se lui ci tiene "forse" rinuncerà a flirtare con le altre. I casi sono due: o lui è sempre stato così (tesi più probabile), oppure dopo quattro anni s'è stancato e si concede momenti di cazzeggio nel tempo libero. Questa vacanza deve essere sfruttata per capire veramente la prospettiva del rapporto.
Tipo che lei gli dica "Caro, perché non stiamo assieme anche gli altri tre giorni della settimana?".


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Eh...eh...eh....Meglio nonna ciularina che solo nonna.
> Se lo tiene solo per quello,e mi sa di sì,visto che di fatto non convivono h24, che lo mettesse alle strette; se lui ci tiene "forse" rinuncerà a flirtare con le altre. I casi sono due: o lui è sempre stato così (tesi più probabile), oppure dopo quattro anni s'è stancato e si concede momenti di cazzeggio nel tempo libero. Questa vacanza deve essere sfruttata per capire veramente la prospettiva del rapporto.
> Tipo che lei gli dica "Caro, perché non stiamo assieme anche gli altri tre giorni della settimana?".


Non è proprio quello che intendevo io.
Però è vero che la richiesta di relazione part time da parte di lei faccia sentire anche lui precario e possa rassicurarsi cercando conferma di avere altre opportunità. 

Ho chiesto un parere agli uomini sulla sensazione di “ultime cartucce”. Vuoi rispondere?


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' incredibile quanto tempo ci si impiega a costruire un bel rapporto è quanto repentinamente lo si distrugge . Separata da 5 anni , vivo un bel rapporto con un altro uomo  da 4 anni, con il quale ho affinita' mentale, fisica e caratteriale. Lui un piacione, bel uomo , ma sempre attento e presente con una chimica pazzesca. Bene mi viene la malaugurata idea di leggere il suo cellulare e scopro di avere di fianco non un uomo ma un peter pan di 59 anni. Intercetto una chat con un amico al quale fa confidenze che mi sbalordiscono. Riferisce di avere preso un caffè con una tale Luisa ( risparmio i dettagli sulla fisicità' della stessa) ma che cerca una storia seria e non un mordi e fuggi ( riporto pari pari le sue parole) . Poi parla di un' altra tizia conosciuta una sera femmina al 101% con occhiali da sesso. E un' altra ancora che potrebbe essere interessante. Insomma si vanta di queste sue conquiste ( non ancora consumate ho intuito) con l' amico . Rimango basita come se stessi leggendo il cellulare di mio figlio diciottenne . Perdonatemi lo sfogo ma sono destabilizzata, non so più chi ho difronte . Ho bisogno di consigli sul da farsi e commenti a freddo . Sono parecchio scossa. Grazie di aver letto fin qui .


Se ti destabilizzi per un uomo che cazzeggia di tette e culi con un amico, forse è il caso che cominci a rivedere al ribasso le tue aspettative. Uno così non te lo meriti.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non credo che il mio compagno alla fine pratichi, considerando che per avere 59 anni lui e 52 , facciamo l’ amore 3/ 4 volte a settimana. Semplicemente gli piace il cazzeggio. Il problema e’ mio.


Esatto, tu sei una persona noiosa, lui meno di te. A questo punto onestamente sarebbe meglio che lo lasciassi libero di non diventare una macchietta accanto ad una donna che vorrebbe tarpargli le ali. :rotfl:


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non è proprio quello che intendevo io.
> Però è vero che la richiesta di relazione part time da parte di lei faccia sentire anche lui precario e possa rassicurarsi cercando conferma di avere altre opportunità.
> 
> Ho chiesto un parere agli uomini sulla sensazione di “ultime cartucce”. Vuoi rispondere?


Mah
...guarda ,mio padre gli ultimi vent'anni li ha vissuti  con una più giovane di sedici; dai 68 in poi. Sicuramente le "ultime cartucce" sono legate al metabolismo ed alla fisiologia di ciascuno. Sotto l'aspetto puramente psicologico anche a  cinquant'anni si apprezza un calo fisiologico normale, e se questo scatena la compulsività delle prestazioni, credo dipenda dal vissuto,ma anche dalla predisposizione genetica; così come chi a trent'anni usa il Viagra per aderire allo stereotipo del macho infallibile (a sessanta che farà?), esistono settant'enni che vivono la sessualità in modo normale ,senza frustrazione, facendo quello che possono quando possano.Certo che se sono come Blaise, anche a novant'anni cercheranno di sparare le ultime cartucce,come dici.J
Ho letto molti anni fa ,che i "colpi" a disposizione di un maschio sono determinati nel DNA, per numero di prestazioni e, che se vengono usati in un periodo breve con elevata concentrazione, non saranno più disponibili dopo; come dire se scopo compulsivamente (o mi masturbo?!) dai tredici ai trent'anni, dopo esaurite le cartucce dovrò vivere solo di ricordi....Mah...che dire?
Io sono sicuro che mio padre a ottantacinque  anni facesse ancora sesso abbastanza regolarmente ; ma come ho detto aveva accanto una più giovane (magari non vuol dire). Un fatto è certo : più si fa sesso,più ci si pensa, più si è stimolati a farlo , e a ricercare risposte anche al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale. E tutto dipende dall'indole e da come ci si pone.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi lascia perplessa come tu possa non dire niente, considerato che non devi tacere per l'eventuale bene della famiglia.Tuo compagno da 4 anni, è farsi prendere in giro così, non ha senso.
> Scusa ma sembra che tu voglia temporeggiare per paura di perderlo.


1+1=?



Pat67 ha detto:


> ti riporto una frase che spesso ripete quando  accenno al rapportarsi con altre donne : Non mangio più al ristorante,  ma il menù' fuori posso leggerlo.





Pat67 ha detto:


> Lo ho affrontato, girandoci intorno, non  riferendomi a quello che avevo letto. Facendo battute sulle sue uscite e  le sue amichette. Ovviamente negare sempre. Quali amiche , quasi offeso  mi dice: io non scopo in giro ( scusate il francesismo) . Ora fa l’  offeso, si sente braccato, controllato. Il cellulare e’ improvvisamente  in modalita’ soneria attiva. Arriva un messaggio e lo legge ad alta  voce.


A volte mi sembrate dei robot, ma da quanto tempo non vi innamorate? Vi innamorate rigidi senza sbarellare di testa??? non so...
 Lei si è innamorata di lui e lui lo sa, altrimenti STI CAZZI cha fa l'offeso. Il fatto che scriva che lui è dolce vuol dire che questo la tocca ancora, e tanto anche. 
Lei deve agire nel momento che è sicura di non farsi manipolare da lui, altrimenti fa la sfuriata e dopo tre giorni torna tutto come prima.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> STI CAZZI cha fa l'offeso


o magari gli sono cascate le palle, al ritrovarsi accanto una macchietta patetica passivo-aggressiva...


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> o magari gli sono cascate le palle, al ritrovarsi accanto una macchietta patetica passivo-aggressiva...


Se era un donnaiolo (poi bisogna vedere anche quanto sia sto donnaiolo, magari vorrebbe ma) magari le è stato anche fedele, ora vede una situazione un pochino stabilizzata e "si guarda in giro". 
Andar giù di spranga è un istinto. Vuoi perchè sente che lui le è mancato di rispetto. Vuoi per istinto animale di territorialità. Sicuramente poco efficace.
In questo caso c'è di mezzo un cellulare, croce e delizia delle relazioni di quest'epoca, da quanto ha raccontato tutto è partito da lì. Se lei non avesse letto come sarebbe stata questa vacanza?

Se poi c'è dell'altro nella relazione che non va è questo da valutare effettivamente.

PS: però personalmente negli istinti apprezzo una cosa, la sincerità, chi è istintivo è rude ma non riceverai colpi bassi da quella persona, non è in grado di dartene.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Se era un donnaiolo (poi bisogna vedere anche quanto sia sto donnaiolo, magari vorrebbe ma) magari le è stato anche fedele, ora vede una situazione un pochino stabilizzata e "si guarda in giro".
> Andar giù di spranga è un istinto. Vuoi perchè sente che lui le è mancato di rispetto. Vuoi per istinto animale di territorialità. Sicuramente poco efficace.
> In questo caso c'è di mezzo un cellulare, croce e delizia delle relazioni di quest'epoca, da quanto ha raccontato tutto è partito da lì. Se lei non avesse letto come sarebbe stata questa vacanza?
> 
> Se poi c'è dell'altro nella relazione che non va è questo da valutare effettivamente.


Io la mancanza di rispetto la vedo nell'andare ad aprire il cellulare di lui. Nel momento in cui, dopo aver fatto cotanta cazzata, scopri pure che il massimo che lui fa è qualche battuta fra maschi al dopolavoro sul fatto che ancora è un uomo piacente, vai ad accendere un cero in chiesa pregando che lui non ti scopra mai e che non veda mai quanto sei patetica.
Resta da capire se non sia un subdolo stratagemma per farsi lasciare perché ormai è lei che si è rotta le palle.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mah
> ...guarda ,mio padre gli ultimi vent'anni li ha vissuti  con una più giovane di sedici; dai 68 in poi. Sicuramente le "ultime cartucce" sono legate al metabolismo ed alla fisiologia di ciascuno. Sotto l'aspetto puramente psicologico anche a  cinquant'anni si apprezza un calo fisiologico normale, e se questo scatena la compulsività delle prestazioni, credo dipenda dal vissuto,ma anche dalla predisposizione genetica; così come chi a trent'anni usa il Viagra per aderire allo stereotipo del macho infallibile (a sessanta che farà?), esistono settant'enni che vivono la sessualità in modo normale ,senza frustrazione, facendo quello che possono quando possano.Certo che se sono come Blaise, anche a novant'anni cercheranno di sparare le ultime cartucce,come dici.J
> Ho letto molti anni fa ,che i "colpi" a disposizione di un maschio sono determinati nel DNA, per *numero di prestazioni e, che se vengono usati in un periodo breve con elevata concentrazione, non saranno più disponibili dopo; come dire se scopo compulsivamente (o mi masturbo?!) dai tredici ai trent'anni, *dopo esaurite le cartucce dovrò vivere solo di ricordi....Mah...che dire?
> Io sono sicuro che mio padre a ottantacinque  anni facesse ancora sesso abbastanza regolarmente ; ma come ho detto aveva accanto una più giovane (magari non vuol dire). Un fatto è certo : più si fa sesso,più ci si pensa, più si è stimolati a farlo , e a ricercare risposte anche al di fuori del rapporto ufficiale. E tutto dipende dall'indole e da come ci si pone.


La tua risposta mi conferma che è un pensiero presente.
Infatti ti sei risposto in modo rassicurante.

Sinceramente non so se la genetica abbia un peso. Nella fertilità non ne ha con tutta evidenza.

Il grassetto mi sembra campato per aria.
Purtroppo non abbiamo medici qui.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Io la mancanza di rispetto la vedo nell'andare ad aprire il cellulare di lui. Nel momento in cui, dopo aver fatto cotanta cazzata, scopri pure che il massimo che lui fa è qualche battuta fra maschi al dopolavoro sul fatto che ancora è un uomo piacente, vai ad accendere un cero in chiesa pregando che lui non ti scopra mai e che non veda mai quanto sei patetica.
> Resta da capire se non sia un subdolo stratagemma per farsi lasciare perché ormai è lei che si è rotta le palle.


Bò quando passa ti risponderà e vedremo.


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La tua risposta mi conferma che è un pensiero presente.
> Infatti ti sei risposto in modo rassicurante.
> 
> Sinceramente non so se la genetica abbia un peso. Nella fertilità non ne ha con tutta evidenza.
> ...


Guarda che la considerazione sul numero dei colpi disponibili,quindi circoscritti nella quantità ,in un tempo  relativamente ragionevole (certo che se si conservano tutti per dopo gli ottanta....),era frutto di una ricerca "scientifica" (non so se fosse stata pubblicata su Science), non so con quale criterio condotta. È un fatto invece che in ottuagenario possa risvegliarsi sessualmente al cospetto di una figura femminile più giovane ,più avvenente,o semplicemente perché  nuova. E, da questo punto di vista, la fantasia maschile in età avanzata forse galoppa di più di quella femminile, stante che in tarda età il maschio necessiti di maggiori stimoli di una femmina per espletare la sessualità. E qui,forse si inquadra il dibattito sulla vicenda che discutiamo : un sessantenne ha necessità di rinvigorire la propria sessualità con fantasie e contatti epistolari, per poi metterla a frutto con la "legittima" ,oppure tali fantasie e desideri sono tesi proprio a concretizzare una situazione di conquista? Se questo ha rapporti quotidiani ogni volta che si vede con la nostra,probabile che nei restanti giorni viva di rendita e fantasie con le epistole dallo smartphone.  
Il fatto stesso però che lui sia a mezzo servizio però rende possibile la prima ipotesi; come controprova Pat dovrebbe intensificare il numero della prestazioni: da 3/4 a 8/10
....e vedere lui come reagisce. Eh..eh..eh... Probabilmente nei tre giorni liberi vorrà solo riposarsi.


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

*Pensieri*

Ringrazio tutti per le cosiderazioni, i consigli, le critiche che apprezzo ed elaboro.
Non e’ una situazione facile , essendoci di mezzo dei sentimenti, i miei figli che lo adorano e comunque un rapporto quotidiano ottimo. Posso accettare di avere di fianco ina persona dalla doppia vita? Una persona che comunque mi manca di rispetto e insulta la mia intelligenza? Ecco devo trovare la risposta a questa domanda!! Per questo cerco di mantenere razionalità’ e lucidita’e prendermi il tempo che mi serve. Nel frattempo ascolto volentieri le vostre considerazioni che aiutano a riflettere.Grazie


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per le cosiderazioni, i consigli, le critiche che apprezzo ed elaboro.
> Non e’ una situazione facile , essendoci di mezzo dei sentimenti, i miei figli che lo adorano e comunque un rapporto quotidiano ottimo. Posso accettare di avere di fianco ina persona dalla doppia vita? Una persona che comunque mi manca di rispetto e insulta la mia intelligenza? Ecco devo trovare la risposta a questa domanda!! Per questo cerco di mantenere razionalità’ e lucidita’e prendermi il tempo che mi serve. Nel frattempo ascolto volentieri le vostre considerazioni che aiutano a riflettere.Grazie


Cosa ti fa sentire insultata?


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per le cosiderazioni, i consigli, le critiche che apprezzo ed elaboro.
> Non e’ una situazione facile , essendoci di mezzo dei sentimenti, i miei figli che lo adorano e comunque un rapporto quotidiano ottimo. Posso accettare di avere di fianco ina persona dalla doppia vita? Una persona che comunque mi manca di rispetto e insulta la mia intelligenza? Ecco devo trovare la risposta a questa domanda!! Per questo cerco di mantenere razionalità’ e lucidita’e prendermi il tempo che mi serve. Nel frattempo ascolto volentieri le vostre considerazioni che aiutano a riflettere.Grazie


Chiedo scusa per gli errori di stesura ma, scrivo di fretta, su un divano , in un attimo di pausa e, con l’ incriminato di fronte ...


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ringrazio tutti per le cosiderazioni, i consigli, le critiche che apprezzo ed elaboro.
> Non e’ una situazione facile , essendoci di mezzo dei sentimenti, i miei figli che lo adorano e comunque un rapporto quotidiano ottimo. Posso accettare di avere di fianco ina persona dalla doppia vita? Una persona che comunque mi manca di rispetto e insulta la mia intelligenza? Ecco devo trovare la risposta a questa domanda!! Per questo cerco di mantenere razionalità’ e lucidita’e prendermi il tempo che mi serve. Nel frattempo ascolto volentieri le vostre considerazioni che aiutano a riflettere.Grazie


Considerando che non c'è doppia vita, Almeno da quello che tu hai scritto, non c'è mancanza di rispetto, almeno per quello che tu hai scritto, la domanda vera é se tu ti sei stufata di lui a prescindere e stai armando questa commedia solo per levartelo di torno rimanendo dalla parte della ragione, almeno in teoria.


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Considerando che non c'è doppia vita, Almeno da quello che tu hai scritto, non c'è mancanza di rispetto, almeno per quello che tu hai scritto, la domanda vera é se tu ti sei stufata di lui a prescindere e stai armando questa commedia solo per levartelo di torno rimanendo dalla parte della ragione, almeno in teoria.


Sul fatto che non ha consumato ti do' ragione al cento per cento. Però... A te piacerebbe se tua moglie passasse in rassegna con le amiche tutti quelli conosciuti, non per goliardia, ma facendo precise considerazioni e valutazioni sulla possibilità di una relazione? Perché qui siamo oltre il dire "questo è figo", "quest'altro me lo farei", con le amiche. Ci e' uscito per conoscerle. Che è un po' diverso dal vederle e commentarle.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sul fatto che non ha consumato ti do' ragione al cento per cento. Però... A te piacerebbe se tua moglie passasse in rassegna con le amiche tutti quelli conosciuti, non per goliardia, ma facendo precise considerazioni e valutazioni sulla possibilità di una relazione? Perché qui siamo oltre il dire "questo è figo", "quest'altro me lo farei", con le amiche. Ci e' uscito per conoscerle. Che è un po' diverso dal vederle e commentarle.


Se non lo facesse mi preoccuperei. Che gusto c'è ad essere i migliori se poi svicoli dal confronto? Tutti noi viviamo in mezzo alla gente. Che poi si voglia socializzare o cazzeggiare.
Guarda che a ragionare così, vuol dire pensare stile paesino dell'entroterra siciliano che uno dovrebbe rifuggire ai contesti pericolosi perché il miglior modo di non cadere in tentazione non è pensare che a casa hai qualcosa di meglio, ma non infilarsi in quei contesti che potrebbero, almeno in teoria, generare le tentazioni stesse. Una follia.
E io ti vieto di uscire con le amiche
E tu mi vieti di uscire con gli amici
E così via.
Dio quanto odio gli insicuri!


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non lo facesse mi preoccuperei. Che gusto c'è ad essere i migliori se poi svicoli dal confronto? Tutti noi viviamo in mezzo alla gente. Che poi si voglia socializzare o cazzeggiare.
> Guarda che a ragionare così, vuol dire pensare stile paesino dell'entroterra siciliano che uno dovrebbe rifuggire ai contesti pericolosi perché il miglior modo di non cadere in tentazione non è pensare che a casa hai qualcosa di meglio, ma non infilarsi in quei contesti che potrebbero, almeno in teoria, generare le tentazioni stesse. Una follia.
> E io ti vieto di uscire con le amiche
> E tu mi vieti di uscire con gli amici
> ...


No. Ma su questo mi sa che non ci siamo capiti.
Un conto è avere gli occhi per guardare gli altri, altro e' andare oltre il guardare. Se lui e' uscito con queste e le ha viste in una certa prospettiva  (di una storia con lui) non è che ha fatto una semplice uscita "tra amici". O anche con una sua amica.


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Ma se restavi  con il primo non era mejo


buona anche questa.  potresti dirci come è finita col primo marito? da  qui si capirebbe qualcosa in + del rapporto odierno.


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Esatto, tu sei una persona noiosa, lui meno di te. A questo punto onestamente sarebbe meglio che lo lasciassi libero di non diventare una macchietta accanto ad una donna che vorrebbe tarpargli le ali. :rotfl:


Anche qui.
Ma perché  (scusa arci, ma oggi ti tartasso ).
Nessuno sta dicendo di tarpare le ali a nessuno. Il mondo è grande, vasto. Pieno di gente e di opportunità. Partiamo da qui.
Io capisco più che altro la situazione di lui, da un altro punto di vista. Che è quello del compagno part-time. Di quello che rappresenta per lei la "famiglia part time". E in questa ottica posso capire che lui, per il resto del tempo... 
Questo si.
Ma non trincerarsi dietro un "ah. Mi vuoi tarpare le ali".
Eh, no. Non credo che nessuno gli vieti gli amici, gli svaghi e tutto il resto.
Ma se do' appuntamento ad una con gli occhiali da porca, non dirmi che sto uscendo con una amica.


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Anche qui.
> Ma perché  (scusa arci, ma oggi ti tartasso ).
> Nessuno sta dicendo di tarpare le ali a nessuno. Il mondo è grande, vasto. Pieno di gente e di opportunità. Partiamo da qui.
> Io capisco più che altro la situazione di lui, da un altro punto di vista. Che è quello del compagno part-time. Di quello che rappresenta per lei la "famiglia part time". E in questa ottica posso capire che lui, per il resto del tempo...
> ...


certo che è dura x un bell'uomo anche di 59 anni non cambiare donna  quando non ha + stimoli con quella che ha ha momentaneamente.  ma lo volete capire  quante occasioni ha un bell'uomo.  molte di + di una bella donna:rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Ma su questo mi sa che non ci siamo capiti.
> Un conto è avere gli occhi per guardare gli altri, altro e' andare oltre il guardare. Se lui e' uscito con queste e le ha viste in una certa prospettiva  (di una storia con lui) non è che ha fatto una semplice uscita "tra amici". O anche con una sua amica.


Sì va bene adesso facciamo il processo alle intenzioni. Graziaddio esistono persone per cui flirtare viene naturale come respirare.
La vuoi la chimica pazzesca? Quello che ti scopa il cervello? Col cazzo che lo trovi tra i precisini sempre molto attenti a non mettersi dalla parte del torto :rotfl:


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Anche qui.
> Ma perché  (scusa arci, ma oggi ti tartasso ).
> Nessuno sta dicendo di tarpare le ali a nessuno. Il mondo è grande, vasto. Pieno di gente e di opportunità. Partiamo da qui.
> Io capisco più che altro la situazione di lui, da un altro punto di vista. Che è quello del compagno part-time. Di quello che rappresenta per lei la "famiglia part time". E in questa ottica posso capire che lui, per il resto del tempo...
> ...


No, sto uscendo una con gli occhiali da porca esattamente perché ha destato la mia curiosità. Siamo tutti sul mercato. Sempre. Negare Questo vuol dire negare la vita


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> certo che è dura x un bell'uomo anche di 59 anni non cambiare donna  quando non ha + stimoli con quella che ha ha momentaneamente.  ma lo volete capire  quante occasioni ha un bell'uomo.  molte di + di una bella donna:rotfl:


Stai generalizzando... E sull'uomo che ha più opportunità rispetto alla donna, è proprio il contrario.


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Stai generalizzando... E sull'uomo che ha più opportunità rispetto alla donna, è proprio il contrario.


a una bella donna  tantissimi non ci provano neanche per paura di una buca.....un bell'uomo se lo contendono in tantissime. hai presente  le scene di ragazze  attorno a attori o cantanti  belli?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> a una bella donna  tantissimi non ci provano neanche per paura di una buca.....un bell'uomo se lo contendono in tantissime. hai presente  le scene di ragazze  attorno a attori o cantanti  belli?


robson quanti anni hai?


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> robson quanti anni hai?


cosa ci entra?  non vorresti contraddire la mia affermazione forse!! la realtà è questa


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> a una bella donna  tantissimi non ci provano neanche per paura di una buca.....un bell'uomo se lo contendono in tantissime. hai presente  le scene di ragazze  attorno a attori o cantanti  belli?


Non è detto che un belloccio attempato voglia cambiare partner più di una donna brutta.
Non tanto è questione di  provarci o meno.. .in un contesto lavorativo,per esempio, è molto più frequente che una bella donna faccia carriera ingraziandosi il capo che il contrario.Hai mai visto quanti galletti sbavano proprio dietro alla strafiga dell'ufficio,che poi magari,  a ragion veduta l'ammolla proprio al capo per fare carriera? Altro che attori.


----------



## robson (12 Agosto 2018)

scusate approfitto della discussione x chiedere una cosa. come faccio x eliminare un post che non trovo l'opzione rimuovi? posso solo modificare? grazie


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa sentire insultata?


Il fare le cose di nascosto, le bugie, il non rispetto. Questo e’ un insulto per qualsiasi individuo al quale non dai possibilità di scelta.


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Considerando che non c'è doppia vita, Almeno da quello che tu hai scritto, non c'è mancanza di rispetto, almeno per quello che tu hai scritto, la domanda vera é se tu ti sei stufata di lui a prescindere e stai armando questa commedia solo per levartelo di torno rimanendo dalla parte della ragione, almeno in teoria.


Non so quale storia tu abbia letto, forse non la mia. 
Se tu hai una relazione e la tua compagna si incontra  , a tua insaputa, con un altro uomo . Racconta l’ episodio ad un’ amica dispiacendosi del fatto che il tizio in questione ( con una bocca meravigliosa) non e’ da storia “mordi e fuggi” purtroppo.
Per te tutto nella norma?


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> buona anche questa.  potresti dirci come è finita col primo marito? da  qui si capirebbe qualcosa in + del rapporto odierno.


Il mio matrimonio e’ durato 18 anni. E’ finito come finiscono tanti rapporti iniziati in giovane eta’. Fine della passione, non piu  condivisione di tante cose etc.. Direi non rilevante per capirci qualcosa . Oltretutto sono in rapporti più che civili con il mio ex marito.


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, sto uscendo una con gli occhiali da porca esattamente perché ha destato la mia curiosità. Siamo tutti sul mercato. Sempre. Negare Questo vuol dire negare la vita


Ma fammi il piacere. Appunto ha destato la tua curiosità ed e’ un attimo che se si concede ci vai a letto. Ma sei talmente codardo e bugiardo che non me lo dici . E’ questo che non tollero. L’ omissione, la bugia , insomma il prendermi per i fondelli.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Il fare le cose di nascosto, le bugie, il non rispetto. Questo e’ un insulto per qualsiasi individuo al quale non dai possibilità di scelta.


Se ti dicesse che si sente lusingato da vedersi ancora desiderato ti andrebbe bene?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> cosa ci entra?  non vorresti contraddire la mia affermazione forse!! la realtà è questa


io direi che posso contraddire quel che voglio ..siamo in un forum sicche'


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> scusate approfitto della discussione x chiedere una cosa. come faccio x eliminare un post che non trovo l'opzione rimuovi? posso solo modificare? grazie


quale post vuoi cancellare? scrivimi in mp o indicami qui 3d e post grazie.


----------



## Foglia (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> No, sto uscendo una con gli occhiali da porca esattamente perché ha destato la mia curiosità. Siamo tutti sul mercato. Sempre. Negare Questo vuol dire negare la vita


Per te è così.
Ma vuoi negare che magari la compagna si incazza, se lo scopre?


----------



## Rosarose (12 Agosto 2018)

Io trovo più che normale che tu sia arrabbiata e destabilizzata dall'avere scoperto questo lato del tuo compagno!
Chiaro che per dei traditori seriali questo comportamento sia più che normale..hai due opzioni

1)gli parli francamente, gli dici che ciò che hai scoperto ti da' molto fastidio e lo tieni in quarantena valutando se avviene un  cambiamento 

2) stai a  guardare se dal chiacchiericcio passa ai fatti..

Inviato dal mio SM-G960F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti dicesse che si sente lusingato da vedersi ancora desiderato ti andrebbe bene?


Almeno sarebbe sincero e darebbe a me la possibilità di scegliere se accettare la situazione. La menzogna non e’ tollerabile mai dal mio punto di vista. Ieri e oggi è appiccicato e mieloso come se avesse i sensi di colpa. Capisci che e’ destabilizzante.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Almeno sarebbe sincero e darebbe a me la possibilità di scegliere se accettare la situazione. La menzogna non e’ tollerabile mai dal mio punto di vista. Ieri e oggi è appiccicato e mieloso come se avesse i sensi di colpa. Capisci che e’ destabilizzante.


Vuoi dire che lo vedi diverso dal solito?


----------



## stany (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Almeno sarebbe sincero e darebbe a me la possibilità di scegliere se accettare la situazione. La menzogna non e’ tollerabile mai dal mio punto di vista. Ieri e oggi è appiccicato e mieloso come se avesse i sensi di colpa. Capisci che e’ destabilizzante.


È dall'inizio che dici che non è tollerabile....Fai qualcosa, smuovi le acque,destabilizzalo; vuoi che ti diciamo che invece è tollerabile? Una che la pensa legittimamente (e giustamente per me) in questo modo ,altro che vacanzina ....non gliela darei per tutta la settimana!


----------



## Brunetta (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Almeno sarebbe sincero e darebbe a me la possibilità di scegliere se accettare la situazione. La menzogna non e’ tollerabile mai dal mio punto di vista. Ieri e oggi è appiccicato e mieloso come se avesse i sensi di colpa. Capisci che e’ destabilizzante.


Diglielo con leggerezza...poi vedi come reagisci tu.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2018)

Se sono due tipi passionali, soli, in vacanza... una litigata potrebbe avere effetti collaterali che la nonna non approverebbe. Ma anche questa è vita.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Non so quale storia tu abbia letto, forse non la mia.
> Se tu hai una relazione e la tua compagna si incontra  , a tua insaputa, con un altro uomo . Racconta l’ episodio ad un’ amica dispiacendosi del fatto che il tizio in questione ( con una bocca meravigliosa) non e’ da storia “mordi e fuggi” purtroppo.
> Per te tutto nella norma?


per me si, soprattutto considerando che tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo fare il figo con gli amici, nel 99% per cento dei casi


Pat67 ha detto:


> Ma fammi il piacere. Appunto ha destato la tua curiosità ed e’ un attimo che se si concede ci vai a letto. Ma sei talmente codardo e bugiardo che non me lo dici . E’ questo che non tollero. L’ omissione, la bugia , insomma il prendermi per i fondelli.


dai per presupposto delle tue ire funeste un decisionismo che non c'è. Se, se, se. La tua placida vita è fatta di convergenze casuali di eventi che si verificano o non si verificano. Può capitare, ma finchè non capita, che vuoi? Ma tu vorresti avere il diritto di incazzarti con un uomo perchè respira al di fuori del tuo controllo e questo ti rende una macchietta. Potrebbe tradirti davvero? Si, come chiunque. Mica penserai di essere speciale: magari nella vita di qualcuno si è speciali per un po', poi passa. 


Cielo ha detto:


> Per te è così.
> Ma vuoi negare che magari la compagna si incazza, se lo scopre?


Se mi apri il cellulare ti incazzi qualunque cosa trovi. Ci parti proprio da casa.


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che lo vedi diverso dal solito?


Assolutamente no, lui e’ sempre molto fisico e coccoloso. Per questo rimango basita dalla sua doppia faccia( chiamiamola cosi’) . Come se fosse normale. Capisci che non sai piu chi hai di fianco.


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> per me si, soprattutto considerando che tra il dire e il fare c'è di mezzo fare il figo con gli amici, nel 99% per cento dei casi
> 
> dai per presupposto delle tue ire funeste un decisionismo che non c'è. Se, se, se. La tua placida vita è fatta di convergenze casuali di eventi che si verificano o non si verificano. Può capitare, ma finchè non capita, che vuoi? Ma tu vorresti avere il diritto di incazzarti con un uomo perchè respira al di fuori del tuo controllo e questo ti rende una macchietta. Potrebbe tradirti davvero? Si, come chiunque. Mica penserai di essere speciale: magari nella vita di qualcuno si è speciali per un po', poi passa.
> 
> Se mi apri il cellulare ti incazzi qualunque cosa trovi. Ci parti proprio da casa.


Mi piacerebbe pensare siano chiacchiere da bar tra amici . Ma mi pare sia andato ben oltre . Certo non credo nel per sempre. Ma se ti piace cazzeggiare in giro , sperando magari che qualcuna capitoli ,be’ allora lasciami andare.


----------



## Marjanna (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no, lui e’ sempre molto fisico e coccoloso. Per questo rimango basita dalla sua doppia faccia( chiamiamola cosi’) . Come se fosse normale. Capisci che non sai piu chi hai di fianco.


Te l'ho chiesto perchè prima hai scritto così:



Pat67 ha detto:


> Ieri e oggi è appiccicato e mieloso come se avesse i sensi di colpa. Capisci che e’ destabilizzante.


Comunque non credo abbia sensi di colpa, ne che si comporti così per fingere, è fatto così e basta.
La prima volta che hai guardato il cellulare (e hai visto i messaggi con l'amico) perchè l'hai fatto?


----------



## Pat67 (12 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Te l'ho chiesto perchè prima hai scritto così:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perche’ in passato ha ricevuto un messaggio ( in chiaro) da una tipa. L’ ho beccato e lui naturalmente ha detto era semplicemente un’ amica che gli mandava una foto del luogo di vacanza. Da allora ho cominciato a fidarmi poco e a tenere alte le antenne.


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ad accettare di condividere una vita con in bugiardo cronico che alla veneranda eta’ di 59 anni, broccola donne come ne avesse 20.
> Stiamo parlando di un uomo con due maschere, io non ho nulla da lamentarmi nel vissuto quotidiano con lui. Abbiamo intesa su tutto. Ma fuori da casa ha un altra vita. Posso accettarlo? Non credo.


Ciao, credo che tu stia ancora sperando in qualcosa..altrimenti la vedresti semplice ... lo potresti prendere da parte dicendogli: caro, non mi interessano le  spiegazioni che mi darai..credevo di essermi messa con una persona seria ...invece sei un cazzone...e che tu vada a letto o meno con altre non mi importa ...so per certo che sei Un cazzone e io così non ti voglio ...fuori dai maroni!!!!
Se lui ti dice che non è vero che ti importa ? Tu lo sai ...
Se invece speri ancora in qualcosa...comportati con lui come se fosse trasparente .... vedi se la paura di averti persa non lo induca ad avere un balzo di maturazione (i don’t think so.. but...)


----------



## Jacaranda (12 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se non lo facesse mi preoccuperei. Che gusto c'è ad essere i migliori se poi svicoli dal confronto? Tutti noi viviamo in mezzo alla gente. Che poi si voglia socializzare o cazzeggiare.
> Guarda che a ragionare così, vuol dire pensare stile paesino dell'entroterra siciliano che uno dovrebbe rifuggire ai contesti pericolosi perché il miglior modo di non cadere in tentazione non è pensare che a casa hai qualcosa di meglio, ma non infilarsi in quei contesti che potrebbero, almeno in teoria, generare le tentazioni stesse. Una follia.
> E io ti vieto di uscire con le amiche
> E tu mi vieti di uscire con gli amici
> ...


Ciao! Si vede che sei in vacanza 
Bentornato ... mi mancava la tua visione realistica del mondo


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe pensare siano chiacchiere da bar tra amici . Ma mi pare sia andato ben oltre . Certo non credo nel per sempre. Ma se ti piace cazzeggiare in giro , sperando magari che qualcuna capitoli ,be’ allora lasciami andare.


Guarda che è inutile che fai la dura. Ormai hai le mutande calate fin sotto i talloni. Stavi bene con un tizio, gli hai aperto il cellulare, ti sei tirata una secchiata di merda addosso da sola, e stai cercando di uscirne in modo onorevole appellandoti ai sani principi. Di stocazzo.
Adesso finisci quello che hai cominciato e muori sola in mezzo alle paranoie che tanto non mi pare che nemmeno tu sei più un fiorellino ammantato di rugiada.
Oppure fai rientrare sta crisi, scusati con lui per aver trifolato i coglioni con ste paranoie da donnetta di paese e la prossima volta che ti si scopa come si deve ricordati che se non avesse un buon numero di ore di volo alle spalle, l'anima in fondo alla fregna non saprebbe trovartela come invece pare riuscirci tanto bene.
 Con noi non serve che ti scusi, tranquilla.


----------



## Arcistufo (12 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ciao! Si vede che sei in vacanza
> Bentornato ... mi mancava la tua visione realistica del mondo


Ogni tanto passo. Effettivamente, al momento ho un po' di tempo libero. Come stai, bellezza?
Io in pace col mondo.


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> un balzo di maturazione


Un uomo non smette di giocare perché invecchia, invecchia perché smette di giocare. Questa Già me l'ero rivenduta con te, vero?


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Un uomo non smette di giocare perché invecchia, invecchia perché smette di giocare. Questa Già me l'ero rivenduta con te, vero?


Hahahha ...probabilmente si, te l’eri gia rivenduta ..


----------



## patroclo (13 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Perche’ in passato ha ricevuto un messaggio ( in chiaro) da una tipa. L’ ho beccato e lui naturalmente ha detto era semplicemente un’ amica che gli mandava una foto del luogo di vacanza. Da allora ho cominciato a fidarmi poco e a tenere alte le antenne.


....ma una foto dalla vacanza mica è significativa....a meno che non ci siano le sue chiappe in primo piano ( o altre parti anatomicamente interessantI)


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che è inutile che fai la dura. Ormai hai le mutande calate fin sotto i talloni. Stavi bene con un tizio, gli hai aperto il cellulare, ti sei tirata una secchiata di merda addosso da sola, e stai cercando di uscirne in modo onorevole appellandoti ai sani principi. Di stocazzo.
> Adesso finisci quello che hai cominciato e muori sola in mezzo alle paranoie che tanto non mi pare che nemmeno tu sei più un fiorellino ammantato di rugiada.
> Oppure fai rientrare sta crisi, scusati con lui per aver trifolato i coglioni con ste paranoie da donnetta di paese e la prossima volta che ti si scopa come si deve ricordati che se non avesse un buon numero di ore di volo alle spalle, l'anima in fondo alla fregna non saprebbe trovartela come invece pare riuscirci tanto bene.
> Con noi non serve che ti scusi, tranquilla.


Elegante come sempre 

Parti dal presupposto che non tutti sono così “evoluti” in termini di pensiero...e che magari c’è chi preferirebbe un cercatore d’anima un pó meno esperto ma che si mostrasse per quello che è.

So che è difficile crederlo.


----------



## stany (13 Agosto 2018)

Ouh.... secondo me finisce a tarallucci e vino.
Se lei gliela sta dando in maniera intensiva (lontani da figli e nipoti) non c'è partita. Vedremo dopo la vacanza....


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Elegante come sempre
> 
> Parti dal presupposto che non tutti sono così “evoluti” in termini di pensiero...e che magari c’è chi preferirebbe un cercatore d’anima un pó meno esperto ma che si mostrasse per quello che è.
> 
> So che è difficile crederlo.


Elegante come la discussione richiede. Resta il fatto che di cercatori d'anima goffi, sinceri e che vanno in bagno con la porta aperta ne trovi quanti ne vuoi.
Il 55enne figo è un pacchetto, esattamente come la separata con figli. E l'atteggiamento piacione fa parte del pacchetto. Se ti scegli uno e ci stai 4 anni godendo dalle chimica pazzesca e di tutti i benefit che il soggetto ti dona, delle due l'una: o il rapporto cominciava a scricchiolare per conto suo, Indi per cui la necessità di guardare il cellulare, che è la tesi di cui sono convinto io, oppure la nostra amica è un'imbecille e va trattata esattamente come ho scritto sopra.
Il cerchiobottismo lo lasciamo ai democristiani e alle maestre d'asilo, che già alle elementari è fuori luogo


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hahahha ...probabilmente si, te l’eri gia rivenduta ..


Eh lo so, come maratoneta sono una frana. Vado benissimo per i primi 3 mesi di fuoco e fiamme ma poi sai che palle? :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Eh lo so, come maratoneta sono una frana. Vado benissimo per i primi 3 mesi di fuoco e fiamme ma poi sai che palle? :rotfl:


Hahaha..sono una cortometrista anch’io....ti capisco


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Elegante come la discussione richiede. Resta il fatto che di cercatori d'anima goffi, sinceri e che vanno in bagno con la porta aperta ne trovi quanti ne vuoi.
> Il 55enne figo è un pacchetto, esattamente come la separata con figli. E l'atteggiamento piacione fa parte del pacchetto. Se ti scegli uno e ci stai 4 anni godendo dalle chimica pazzesca e di tutti i benefit che il soggetto ti dona, delle due l'una: o il rapporto cominciava a scricchiolare per conto suo, Indi per cui la necessità di guardare il cellulare, che è la tesi di cui sono convinto io, oppure la nostra amica è un'imbecille e va trattata esattamente come ho scritto sopra.
> Il cerchiobottismo lo lasciamo ai democristiani e alle maestre d'asilo, che già alle elementari è fuori luogo


Ad andare per modelli si rischia un’eccessiva semplificazione e approssimazione.
Senz’altro aiutano ad inquadrare le situazioni, ma se si è troppo rigidi si prendono anche cantonate... secondo me.

Comunque non credo sia necessariamente un’imbecille una che gode dei benefit di un piacione (ma evidentemente ne elargirà anche) e si dispiaccia di un possibile tradimento, o di atteggiamenti inediti.
Dipende da come hanno impostato il rapporto. 

Se sei conquistata dalla brillantezza di qualcuno e poi vedi che con gli amici fa il deficiente decerebrato, un
po’ di diludendo ti viene.

E questo indipendentemente dalla consapevolezza che (intelligentemente) ci comportiamo diversamente nelle varie situazioni. Perché penso che di certe bassezze (valutazioni squisitamente soggettive) fortunatamente non tutti sono capaci, così come di certe elevazioni.


----------



## Pat67 (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Elegante come la discussione richiede. Resta il fatto che di cercatori d'anima goffi, sinceri e che vanno in bagno con la porta aperta ne trovi quanti ne vuoi.
> Il 55enne figo è un pacchetto, esattamente come la separata con figli. E l'atteggiamento piacione fa parte del pacchetto. Se ti scegli uno e ci stai 4 anni godendo dalle chimica pazzesca e di tutti i benefit che il soggetto ti dona, delle due l'una: o il rapporto cominciava a scricchiolare per conto suo, Indi per cui la necessità di guardare il cellulare, che è la tesi di cui sono convinto io, oppure la nostra amica è un'imbecille e va trattata esattamente come ho scritto sopra.
> Il cerchiobottismo lo lasciamo ai democristiani e alle maestre d'asilo, che già alle elementari è fuori luogo


Come mai tutta questa aggressivita’? Mi sembri  agitato piu che Arcistufo. Ho imparato a non raccogliere alcunché provocazione, ascolto e prendo spunto . Il tuo pensiero e’ ovviamente opinabile , ma ho capito il tuo punto di vista che ovviamente e’ distante dal mio. Forse siamo proprio distanti come persone. Basta questo per essere un imbecille? Pensare o agire in modo diverso da come faresti tu  ? Ahime’ caro mio open mind ..un abbraccio


----------



## stany (13 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Come mai tutta questa aggressivita’? Mi sembri  agitato piu che Arcistufo. Ho imparato a non raccogliere alcunché provocazione, ascolto e prendo spunto . Il tuo pensiero e’ ovviamente opinabile , ma ho capito il tuo punto di vista che ovviamente e’ distante dal mio. Forse siamo proprio distanti come persone. Basta questo per essere un imbecille? Pensare o agire in modo diverso da come faresti tu  ? Ahime’ caro mio open mind ..un abbraccio


Eh...non conosci il papero bastardo!


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hahaha..sono una cortometrista anch’io....ti capisco


Prima o poi passare dalle parti tue e ti invito per una corsetta :rotfl:


Lostris ha detto:


> Ad andare per modelli si rischia un’eccessiva semplificazione e approssimazione.
> Senz’altro aiutano ad inquadrare le situazioni, ma se si è troppo rigidi si prendono anche cantonate... secondo me.
> 
> Comunque non credo sia necessariamente un’imbecille una che gode dei benefit di un piacione (ma evidentemente ne elargirà anche) e si dispiaccia di un possibile tradimento, o di atteggiamenti inediti.
> ...


Mi piace il fatto che come sempre dal club dei cornuti venga sottovalutata la circostanza che sia stata lei ad andare a smontare il cellulare di lui. Perché se parliamo di chi ha fatto cascare le palle, non me la sento di prendermela con lui.


Pat67 ha detto:


> Come mai tutta questa aggressivita’? Mi sembri  agitato piu che Arcistufo. Ho imparato a non raccogliere alcunché provocazione, ascolto e prendo spunto . Il tuo pensiero e’ ovviamente opinabile , ma ho capito il tuo punto di vista che ovviamente e’ distante dal mio. Forse siamo proprio distanti come persone. Basta questo per essere un imbecille? Pensare o agire in modo diverso da come faresti tu  ? Ahime’ caro mio open mind ..un abbraccio


C'entra poco e niente, secondo me ci sono ben altri motivi dietro tutta sta fuffa degli atteggiamenti, della doppia faccia e compagnia cantante. Secondo me c'è già stato altro che ti ha fatto cascare le palle e aver aperto il cellulare al tuo compagno è solo l'epilogo di Qualcosa di scritto molto tempo prima. Se invece hai convissuto, e guarda che questo lo scrivi te mica io, 4 anni con un piacione godendo di la chimica senza minimamente pensare che lui fosse la persona che è, non ci hai capito un cazzo di chi hai avuto accanto per cui sei un imbecille. Se avessi letto fra le righe, capiresti che il mio pensiero che tu imbecille Non sia, Ma che la storia che hai raccontato, nella realtà dei fatti e ben diversa da come la stai cucinando.


stany ha detto:


> Eh...non conosci il papero bastardo!


Dio ce ne scampi poverina!


----------



## Lostris (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi piace il fatto che come sempre dal club dei cornuti venga sottovalutata la circostanza che sia stata lei ad andare a smontare il cellulare di lui. Perché se parliamo di chi ha fatto cascare le palle, non me la sento di prendermela con lui.


Se ti riferisci a me come membro del club, sbagli (credo :sonar.

Sul cellulare, certo. Quando decidi di guardarci è perché non ti fidi. 

Io l’ho fatto un paio di volte quando ero più piccola.. ora non credo lo farei più...

Sono d’accordo che in teoria non si dovrebbe fare. Ma nemmeno tradire....


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me come membro del club, sbagli (credo :sonar.
> 
> Sul cellulare, certo. Quando decidi di guardarci è perché non ti fidi.
> 
> ...


Mi permetto di ricordarti che  qui gli strali celesti  sono diretti non ad un brutto e cattivo traditore colto con le mani nella marmellata da una povera candida educanda rimasta a casa a fare la calza. Qui si parla di due persone grandi grosse e vaccinate, tra l'altro mi par di capire che i figli di lei non sono anche di lui, quindi manco a dire che lui le debba qualcosa. In questo contesto lei spacchetta il cellulare, cade dal pero e viene a raccontare che all'improvviso dopo 4 anni di fuoco e fiamme lui si è rivelato una specie di Giano bifronte che manda in merda i sani principi di lei? Senza offesa, ma per credere a uno scenario del genere dovrei ritenere come ho scritto prima che la nostra amica sia una mentecatta totale.
Secondo me si era già rotta le palle, lo ripeto per l'ultima volta perché secondo me questo argomento è bello che esaurito, e ha preso la palla al balzo per levarselo dai coglioni oppure richiamarlo all'ordine, visto che magari già aveva messo in banca un padre surrogato per la prole. Sarebbe da chiedere che tipo è il padre biologico dei suoi figli.


----------



## ipazia (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi permetto di ricordarti che  qui gli strali celesti  sono diretti non ad un brutto e cattivo traditore colto con le mani nella marmellata da una povera candida educanda rimasta a casa a fare la calza. Qui si parla di due persone grandi grosse e vaccinate, tra l'altro mi par di capire che i figli di lei non sono anche di lui, quindi manco a dire che lui le debba qualcosa. In questo contesto lei spacchetta il cellulare, cade dal pero e viene a raccontare che all'improvviso dopo 4 anni di fuoco e fiamme lui si è rivelato una specie di Giano bifronte che manda in merda i sani principi di lei? Senza offesa, ma per credere a uno scenario del genere dovrei ritenere come ho scritto prima che la nostra amica *sia una mentecatta totale*.
> Secondo me si era già rotta le palle, lo ripeto per l'ultima volta perché secondo me questo argomento è bello che esaurito, e ha preso la palla al balzo per levarselo dai coglioni oppure richiamarlo all'ordine, visto che magari già aveva messo in banca un padre surrogato per la prole. Sarebbe da chiedere che tipo è il padre biologico dei suoi figli.


Ma dai...non è questione di essere mentecatti o furbi.

E' che la mente mente. E fa vedere quel che ci si aspetta (e si desidera più che altro vedere). 

Fra l'altro, spesso e volentieri, quello che si vuole non corrisponde neppure a quello di cui si ha bisogno e avanti altri veli.

Quello che non capisco io è, come al solito, tutto questo interrogarsi sull'altro, di cui non si sa fondamentalmente un cazzo. Neanche dopo anni di conoscenza. 

Non mi sembra porti a nulla. Se non a incasinarsi il cervello con le molteplici variabili che si è in grado di creare. 
E il casino vero e proprio è che quelle variabili sono fondamentalmente autoreferenziali. 
Quindi è come fare avanti e indietro da dentro lo specchio senza riuscire a prendere una posizione definitiva su se stessi. 

E ciao a te


----------



## Arcistufo (13 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma dai...non è questione di essere mentecatti o furbi.
> 
> E' che la mente mente. E fa vedere quel che ci si aspetta (e si desidera più che altro vedere).
> 
> ...


 Ciao ragazza. stavo semplicemente esplicitando che la vicenda, Così come esposta, mi convince molto poco. Tutto qua


----------



## Pat67 (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Mi permetto di ricordarti che  qui gli strali celesti  sono diretti non ad un brutto e cattivo traditore colto con le mani nella marmellata da una povera candida educanda rimasta a casa a fare la calza. Qui si parla di due persone grandi grosse e vaccinate, tra l'altro mi par di capire che i figli di lei non sono anche di lui, quindi manco a dire che lui le debba qualcosa. In questo contesto lei spacchetta il cellulare, cade dal pero e viene a raccontare che all'improvviso dopo 4 anni di fuoco e fiamme lui si è rivelato una specie di Giano bifronte che manda in merda i sani principi di lei? Senza offesa, ma per credere a uno scenario del genere dovrei ritenere come ho scritto prima che la nostra amica sia una mentecatta totale.
> Secondo me si era già rotta le palle, lo ripeto per l'ultima volta perché secondo me questo argomento è bello che esaurito, e ha preso la palla al balzo per levarselo dai coglioni oppure richiamarlo all'ordine, visto che magari già aveva messo in banca un padre surrogato per la prole. Sarebbe da chiedere che tipo è il padre biologico dei suoi figli.


“Manco a dire che lui le debba  qualcosa” !!!
Semplicemente rispetto! Ma, per come ti poni, probabilmente questa parola non ti appartiene. Fai troppi voli pindarici per dare un senso alla mia storia . Semplicemente  sono un’ ingenua ( imbecille e’ cacofonico non mi piace) caduta dal pero, che ti piaccia o no e’ cosi’. Cio’ detto il padre dei miei figli e’ una persona che adempie ai suoi doveri di padre ed ex marito, con il quale sono in ottimi rapporti . Hai cosi’ un nuovo indizio per dare sentenze.


----------



## Pat67 (13 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao ragazza. stavo semplicemente esplicitando che la vicenda, Così come esposta, mi convince molto poco. Tutto qua


Credo tu sia l’ unico a non avere compreso .


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> “Manco a dire che lui le debba  qualcosa” !!!
> Semplicemente rispetto! Ma, per come ti poni, probabilmente questa parola non ti appartiene. Fai troppi voli pindarici per dare un senso alla mia storia . Semplicemente  sono un’ ingenua ( imbecille e’ cacofonico non mi piace) caduta dal pero, che ti piaccia o no e’ cosi’. Cio’ detto il padre dei miei figli e’ una persona che adempie ai suoi doveri di padre ed ex marito, con il quale sono in ottimi rapporti . Hai cosi’ un nuovo indizio per dare sentenze.


Io mi baso su quello che leggo. È Da quello che leggo la prima che si è permessa di mancare di rispetto ad una persona adulta e, sembrerebbe, padrona della propria vita, sei tu che gli hai aperto il cellulare. Motivo per cui ti stai appellando ad un rispetto di facciata per girare intorno alla tua mancanza di rispetto che per me è molto più sostanziale. Se sei cascata dal pero è un problema tuo, io continuo a crederci poco. Se dopo 4 anni apri il cellulare del tuo uomo e non lo hai mai fatto prima, c'è dell'altro.


Pat67 ha detto:


> Credo tu sia l’ unico a non avere compreso .


Io ho compreso benissimo, semplicemente non solo non ti appoggio, ma penso che se il tuo uomo è incazzato con te ha perfettamente ragione ad esserlo. E non viceversa.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ciao ragazza. stavo semplicemente esplicitando che la vicenda, Così come esposta, mi convince molto poco. Tutto qua


L'avevo capito 

Convince poco anche me. Non perchè mi debba convincere di qualcosa, ci mancherebbe. 
Ma anche la mia sensazione è che manchino pezzi. 

Anche io vedo nel guardare improvvisamente il cellulare un segnale di qualcosa che si è smosso. 

Se non guardo mai il cellulare e di botto mi viene il desiderio di darci un'occhiatina, per prima cosa mi interrogherei sul perchè mi è venuto voglia di dargli una occhiatina. 
Questione che trovo ben più interessante e produttiva del semplice guardare un cellulare. 

Anche tenendo conto del fatto che se uno fa le cose bene, sul cellulare non trovi nulla. O trovi quel che vuol fare trovare e quindi si finisce ad essere manipolabili. 

E' quel mentecatta. 

Mi sto rendendo conto che semplicemente per qualcuno alcuni piani inclinati, se così li vogliam chiamare, semplicemente non appartengono allo scorrere quotidiano del vivere. 
E ci restano davvero di merda quando si apre la porta. 

Ma, e torno a bomba, sono d'accordo con te che la questione non è quello che ha trovato sul cellulare. 
Sono cazzate fondamentalmente. 

Io se fossi nella nostra amica mi chiederei cosa mi ha spinto a prendere il cellulare e guardarci dentro. 
Sempre che il farlo non fosse un uso quotidiano e assunto come norma. 

Se a me venisse il desiderio di guardare nel cel di G., neanche lo aprirei il suo cel.
Mi prederei il mio spazio per ascoltare che cosa sento che stride e che mi spinge a cercare conferme e disconferme. 

Anche perchè guardare mi esporrebbe ad una situazione talmente fuori controllo (dipenderei da quel che trovo sul suo cel) che per me sarebbe intollerabile. 

Semmai il cellulare lo controllerei per verificare mie sensazioni. Ma andrei praticamente a colpo sicuro. 
E, con G., per esempio, non guarderei nè cellulare nè pc. 

PS: ragazza mi piace!


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> “Manco a dire che lui le debba  qualcosa” !!!
> *Semplicemente rispetto*! Ma, per come ti poni, probabilmente questa parola non ti appartiene. Fai troppi voli pindarici per dare un senso alla mia storia . Semplicemente  sono un’ ingenua ( imbecille e’ cacofonico non mi piace) caduta dal pero, che ti piaccia o no e’ cosi’. Cio’ detto il padre dei miei figli e’ una persona che adempie ai suoi doveri di padre ed ex marito, con il quale sono in ottimi rapporti . Hai cosi’ un nuovo indizio per dare sentenze.


Ciao 

mi dispiace per questa situazione confusa in cui ti trovi. 

Se posso, io penso che il rispetto non sia dovuto. 
Semmai viene concesso, e il rispetto dell'altro passa sempre e comunque il rispetto per sè. E dal rispetto per sè discende. 

Che è una di quelle cose per cui spesso e volentieri fra persone non ci si capisce. 

Quello che per me è rispetto non lo è per te. 
E viceversa. 

Quando tradivo per me rispetto era tenere rigidamente separati i piani. 
Ed era anche protezione. Di me e dell'altro. 

Lo considero ancora una forma di rispetto. 
Tanto che trovo irrispettoso un traditore che si fa sgamare per ignavia, disattenzione, superficialità. 
O che si para dietro cazzate tipo "non ho retto al sentimento" e cazzate affini. 
Preferisco di gran lunga chi semplicemente dice "volevo." 

E se mi trovassi tradita la prima cosa che verificherei è questa questione. 

Ma so benissimo che questa è la mia idea di rispetto in una coppia. E non è per niente detto che sia universale, anzi. 
So che non è universale e riguarda me e i miei bisogni relazionali. 

Non penso neanche tu sia ingenua. 
Ma penso che il mondo ha molte più sfumature di quelle che puoi vedere tu, io o chiunque altro. 

La ricchezza delle diverse prospettive è esattamente in questo. 
Guardare da posizioni che semplicemente non si sarebbe in grado di assumere. 

Poterlo fare significa però staccarsi dal ho ragione/hai ragione, è giusto/è sbagliato. 
E per fare questo è necessario staccarsi dal giudizio di sè per entrare nella prospettiva di un mondo che è fondamentalmente inconoscibile. 

Qualcuno diceva che la realtà è un prisma...

Quanto alla tua storia...come mai hai guardato il cel del tuo compagno? 
Era una cosa che hai sempre fatto oppure è una cosa che ti "è venuto in mente" di fare? 

Credo che questo sia un fulcro che ti può essere molto più utile che impazzire cercando di capire lui.
Perchè se lui non ti spiega, e per spiegare a te deve aver spiegato a sè, ogni traduzione che tu puoi trovare per spiegarti i suoi comportamenti è solo ed esclusivamente una tua traduzione costruita su ciò che sei e sai tu. 

Ed è un bel problema voler comprendere i comportamenti altrui alla luce dei propri (e delle intenzioni che noi attribuiamo).


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> L'avevo capito
> 
> Convince poco anche me. Non perchè mi debba convincere di qualcosa, ci mancherebbe.
> Ma anche la mia sensazione è che manchino pezzi.
> ...


quoto tutto


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> quoto tutto


E adesso che ti dico?? :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> E adesso che ti dico?? :carneval:


Non ti preoccupare che qualcosa trovi :rotfl:


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi dispiace per questa situazione confusa in cui ti trovi.
> 
> ...


Secondo me state cercando di fare troppa analisi degli intenti dietro un atteggiamento umanamente comprensibile.
Poi, per carità , ci sono molte sfumature che probabilmente non si metabolizzano che inconsciamente ...ma da qui a voler dire a sta donna concetti tipo “guarda oltre” , capisci te stessa “, di la verità ..ti sei rotta i maroni”... secondo me ce ne vuole .
A volte chi ha vissuto esperienze forti e tante, si comporta come se avesse un terzo occhio...e guardando con questo , tutto diventa relativo ....
Ma siamo sicuri che questo terzo occhio veda davvero bene?
La visione della nostra amica per me e’ semplice: trova un uomo che le piace e che crede essere in un certo modo....poi scopre che è diverso...magari la verità era sotto i suoi occhi ma lei non ha mai voluto approfondire ...ebbene? L’ha fatto ora e l’immagine che questa nuova consapevolezza  le da di quest’uomo non le piace ... embe’? Perché deve guardarsi dentro? Cosa deve capire? 
Cosa cambia se si convince che poteva capirlo anche prima ? Cosa cambia se qualcuno le dice che non sta facendo niente di che ? 
A lei non piace ...punto ...
In sintesi... vi seguo ma non vi seguo )


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Secondo me state cercando di fare troppa analisi degli intenti dietro un atteggiamento umanamente comprensibile.
> Poi, per carità , ci sono molte sfumature che probabilmente non si metabolizzano che inconsciamente ...ma da qui a voler dire a sta donna concetti tipo “guarda oltre” , capisci te stessa “, di la verità ..ti sei rotta i maroni”... secondo me ce ne vuole .
> A volte chi ha vissuto esperienze forti e tante, si comporta come se avesse un terzo occhio...e guardando con questo , tutto diventa relativo ....
> Ma siamo sicuri che questo terzo occhio veda davvero bene?
> ...


Non è analisi. 
L'analisi sarebbe un'altra cosa. 

Non mi sembra le si stia dicendo "brutta cretina, dovevi capirlo prima". 

Si sta dicendo "guarda, se tu hai variato i tuoi abituali comportamenti, anzichè cercare il punto finale della catena comportamentale - che fra l'altro riguarda lui e non lei - vai a cercare di trovare che cosa ti ha smosso dentro il bisogno di verificare questo uomo (tanto da variare i tuoi comportamenti)"

Perchè è lì che lei è libera di decidere. 

Sembra invece che lei si perda a ragionare di lui (ma i suoi ragionamenti sono appunto suoi, lei non è lui e non è nemmeno nella testa di lui) mettendosi nella posizione di far discendere le sue decisioni da lui. E non dal suo proprio benessere. 

Cosa la ha turbata tanto da farle prendere il cellulare di lui? 

Guarda che il tradimento lo si scopre quando è già avvenuto. 
Ed è avvenuto prima di essere scoperto. 
E ancora prima si è deciso di tradire. 

Il che significa semplicemente che il tradito vede solo la parte finale della catena di eventi. 
Che è solo la più evidente. 

Ma la ciccia sta prima.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare che qualcosa trovi :rotfl:


...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> trova un uomo che le piace e che crede essere in un certo modo....poi scopre che è diverso..


Non mi pare corrisponda, leggendo quanto narra la nostra amica

Che faceva il piacione lo sapeva, era anche parte della sua attrattiva, credo di avere intuito

Ora scopre non tanto che è "diverso" ma scopre che è esattamente uguale a come lo ha conosciuto

Solo che il cerino in mano ora è rimasto a lei

È la posizione personale che cambia, non l'altro che "è diverso rispetto a come lo conosceva"

Secondo me


----------



## Jacaranda (14 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Non è analisi.
> L'analisi sarebbe un'altra cosa.
> 
> Non mi sembra le si stia dicendo "brutta cretina, dovevi capirlo prima".
> ...


Ma a me sembra che lei abbia capito cosa è avvenuto...ha avuto bisogno di verificare se il “piacionismo” del suo uomo fosse un’esclusiva verso di lei o rivolto al resto del mondo femminile  ..magari è stata una frase ..o un atteggiamento...che l’ha portata a materializzare un qualcosa che stava nel suo retrocranio.... 
La consapevolezza l’ha destabilizzata ma lei sa cosa vuole : non vuole lui così ...... 

Il tradito vede la catena finale degli eventi ...e poi cerca di risalire alle origini ...ma indubbio che se la  catena  finale non garba...puoi risalire quanto vuoi ... ma la sostanza non cambia...... 
a volte cercando di capire scopri che non hai capito affatto..... a volte quello che vedi dovrebbe bastare ....
Quante volte ho fatto un milione di approfondimenti capendo poi che non avevo capito un cazzo ...bastava guardare e vedere e fermarsi lì ..alle  evidenze cristalline


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Ma a me sembra che lei abbia capito cosa è avvenuto...ha avuto bisogno di verificare se il “piacionismo” del suo uomo fosse un’esclusiva verso di lei o rivolto al resto del mondo femminile  ..magari è stata una frase ..o un atteggiamento...che l’ha portata a materializzare un qualcosa che stava nel suo retrocranio....
> La consapevolezza l’ha destabilizzata ma lei sa cosa vuole : non vuole lui così ......
> 
> Il tradito vede la catena finale degli eventi ...e poi cerca di risalire alle origini ...ma indubbio che se la  catena  finale non garba...puoi risalire quanto vuoi ... ma la sostanza non cambia......
> ...


insomma...

se uno è un piacione (io sono una piaciona, per dire) lo è con tutti.

E questa sarebbe una prima cosa da verificare con se stessi. 

O è una caratteristica che piace o non piace. 
E questo non riguarda l'altro. Riguarda s e stessi. 

E' come dire "mi piacciono gli stronzi". Ma poi quando lo stronzo lo fai con me, non mi piace più.

Allora non ti piacciono gli stronzi. 
Ed è bene saperlo, scegliendosi l'uomo. O la donna. 

Tutto questo fuor dal discorso tradimento. 

E solo per aver cura del proprio benessere e per prendersi in carico le proprie decisioni relazionali. 
E farsene carico è l'unica via per poterle disfare riducendo i danni. 

Se non vuole lui così, la questione è che non lo voleva neanche prima. 
Perchè un piacione lo è con tutti. Mi ripeto. 

Io entro al bar e trovo sempre chi mi offre il caffè. La colazione, Chi mi apre la porta. Chi mi fa complimenti. 
Se ne ho voglia. 

Se non ne ho voglia, sfido qualcuno a rivolgermi la parola. 
E il mio barista lo sa perfettamente. 

Quindi la questione quale è?

Che lui è un piacione? 
Che lui è un piacione solo con lei?

O forse è qualcos altro? 

Che riguarda più lei che lui? 

Perchè è lei che sceglie con quale maschio mescolarsi. 

Tu ti rifai ai fatti. 
Il tradimento sono anche le intenzioni. 

E io penso che un tradimento sia recuperabile quando sono le intenzioni ad essere svelate. 

Certo, se il tradimento è "scopi in giro" e non i motivi per cui lo fai, o è superabile oppure no. 
Non c'è niente da capire. Si giudica il comportamento dell'altro come adeguato o meno a se stessi. 

Se invece interessa capire quale è il percorso che ha portato lì, allora anche le richieste al traditore diventano ben più complesse ed impegnative. 
E non si fermano ad un reprimere del corpo di forma. 

Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non mi pare corrisponda, leggendo quanto narra la nostra amica
> 
> *Che faceva il piacione lo sapeva, era anche parte della sua attrattiva, credo di avere intuito
> 
> ...


eh già


----------



## Foglia (14 Agosto 2018)

Provo a guardarla in prospettiva. Forse corretta o forse no. Una ipotesi.
Dopo un anno di separazione  (lei aveva subito un tradimento) conosce uno. Mano a mano la storia si "intensifica". I figli crescono, e forse quella che è diventata una famiglia "part-time" può diventare una famiglia full-time.
Solo che a quel punto ad uno dei due questo non sta bene.
L'ho già detto più volte: una famiglia non è part-time per definizione. Personalmente non mi sento di biasimare neanche lui, che non è un marito a ore.


----------



## Arcistufo (14 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Solo che a quel punto ad uno dei due questo non sta bene.
> L'ho già detto più volte: una famiglia non è part-time per definizione. Personalmente non mi sento di biasimare neanche lui, che non è un marito a ore.


Ci sta.


----------



## Foglia (14 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ci sta.


Si. Ci sta. Ma capisco pure l'incazzatura di lei. Che lui non stava su Marte quando ha accettato di farlo.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2018)

ma in tutte queste elucubrazioni ... i fatti ?

la vacanza prosegue?
le carte restano chiuse nella custodia o si giocani tutte ?
io piu' che altro sono curiosa di questo


----------



## Skorpio (14 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh già


Eh sì .. 

Secondo me sono vere e proprie sindromi da onnipotenza, quelle di pensare che "con accanto me" sono certo/a che sarà diverso.

Mi ricordo una volta a una settimana bianca coi miei amici, si conobbero delle ragazze di Padova

Una fu molto affettuosa con un mio amico all'atto di darci appuntamento in discoteca dopo cena

Il mio amico venne da me tutto gasato e mi disse mentre mi passava la mano sul petto: " mi ha toccato così, e mi ha chiamato tesoro.."

In discoteca questa bevve qualcosa di troppo, io ero lì vicino, barcollando un attimo mi venne addosso abbracciandomi: "amore tienimi stretta che senno' casco"

Il mio amico mi riavvicinò poco dopo, dicendomi:
"Eh no.. mi sa che fa così con tutti" :rotfl:


----------



## Pat67 (14 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma in tutte queste elucubrazioni ... i fatti ?
> 
> la vacanza prosegue?
> le carte restano chiuse nella custodia o si giocani tutte ?
> io piu' che altro sono curiosa di questo


Quante introspezioni, supposizioni , sentenze. Rispondo qui, dopo avere letto con attenzione: c’ e’ chi ha colto la mia richiesta , chi invece si e’ perso in voli pindarici senza senso. E non mi riferisco all’ esposizione , eccellente e piacevolmente rindondante , ma ai  contenuti elaborati senza fondamenta.. Il mio incipit qui non e’ altro che una fotografia di un momento della mia vita. La mia una semplice richiesta di confronto: 
Vivo una relazione appagante.
Scopro il mio compagno che “cazzeggia” con altre donne.
Ci rimango molto male.
Chiedo confronto.

Direi elementare. Da qui la pretesa ( tra l’ altro grossa pretesa, non avendo la possibilita’ in questo contesto di farmi conoscere) di trarne un trattato di psicologia. Non volevo questo. 
Rispondo ai pochi eletti che mi hanno capita: 
Il cellulare l’ ho guardato ( ecco qui potete cogliere un retaggio psicologico) perche’ di mio non mi fido degli uomini.A maggior ragione del mio che piace alle donne. 

La vacanza procede con cellulare e non solo a tiro. Mi perdonerete per la battuta gogliardica senz’altro. Nessun bigotto qui. 
Cio’ non toglie che rientrerò ugualmente confusa. 
E , che piaccia a pochi , ferma sui miei sani principi ,che fanno inorridire molti. Ahime!! 

Mi scuso per eventuali errori ,ma scrivo sempre quando il tempo me lo consente e di getto..
Buona serata.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> di mio non mi fido degli uomini.A maggior ragione del mio che piace alle donne.


Però come vedi e come ti è stato fatto notare, il problema di base è tutto tuo.

Ed è legato ad aspettative tue sugli "uomini" (a maggior ragione sul tuo)

Te che ti aspettavi oggettivamente da uno che quando lo hai incontrato  faceva il biscaro con le donne piu o meno ogni giorno?

Chiedo...

Mio zio buonanima sposò una puttana (vera e convinta)

Ha avuto più corna che capelli in testa, e si lagno' un giorno con me dicendo che mia zia era una puttana!

"Perché.. te che credevi che fosse?" - (gli risposi)


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Quante introspezioni, supposizioni , sentenze. Rispondo qui, dopo avere letto con attenzione: c’ e’ chi ha colto la mia richiesta , chi invece si e’ perso in voli pindarici senza senso. E non mi riferisco all’ esposizione , eccellente e piacevolmente rindondante , ma ai  contenuti elaborati senza fondamenta.. Il mio incipit qui non e’ altro che una fotografia di un momento della mia vita. La mia una semplice richiesta di confronto:
> Vivo una relazione appagante.
> Scopro il mio compagno che “cazzeggia” con altre donne.
> Ci rimango molto male.
> ...


Sai, forse buona parte della questione l'hai scritta tu, nel grassetto. 

Spero mi perdonerai per l'ingrandimento. 
Ma è veramente macroscopica la cosa. 

Come se il problema fosse che LUI piace ALLE donne, e non il fatto che piacere o non piacere la decisione di come gestire la propria piacevolezza sia responsabilità individuale. 

Non pensi? 

Trovo comunque "simpatico" che partendo dal presupposto che non ti fidi degli uomini, te ne scegli uno con alta probabilità di confermare esattamente la tua sfiducia. 
Interessante, non trovi?


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Quante introspezioni, supposizioni , sentenze. Rispondo qui, dopo avere letto con attenzione: c’ e’ chi ha colto la mia richiesta , chi invece si e’ perso in voli pindarici senza senso. E non mi riferisco all’ esposizione , eccellente e piacevolmente rindondante , ma ai  contenuti elaborati senza fondamenta.. Il mio incipit qui non e’ altro che una fotografia di un momento della mia vita. La mia una semplice richiesta di confronto:
> Vivo una relazione appagante.
> Scopro il mio compagno che “cazzeggia” con altre donne.
> Ci rimango molto male.
> ...


io mi auguro che tu riesca a prendere una decisione 

resto con lui, consapevole che e' anche un gigione 

chiudo la relazione convinta che non posso accettare certi suoi ateggiamenti

la confusione va bene ma per periodi limitati che e' un attimo che si trasformi in frustrazione 

detto questo in bocca al lupo


----------



## ipazia (14 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì ..
> 
> Secondo me sono vere e proprie sindromi da onnipotenza, quelle di pensare che "con accanto me" sono certo/a che sarà diverso.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

mi sembra un buon punto di partenza per decidere per sè. 

Sapere cosa piace e cosa non piace. 
Cosa si può tollerare e cosa no. 

Al netto del dolore, avere questo ben stampato in testa, permette anche di affrontare serenamente quel che accade - dove serenamente non significa felicemente. Significa serenamente male o bene che sia. - 

Credo che la questione del "cambiamento" dell'altro riguardi non tanto l'onnipotenza, ma una sorta di insicurezza di fondo. Un cercare nell'altro conferma di sè.
Che è poi una profezia che si autoadempie, quando la base è l'insicurezza la conferma che si trova è insicurezza, mica altro.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> insomma...
> 
> se uno è un piacione (io sono una piaciona, per dire) lo è con tutti.
> 
> ...


Capisco il punto ma secondo me non ci capiamo sulla definizione di piacione...
Piacione secondo me (e anche per la nostra amica., credo, altrimenti ti darei ragione al 1000/100) è chi magari offre il caffè ..chi butta lì un complimento a tutti (uomini, donne e bambini..)...uno che dice all’amico: “che sesso che mi fa quella....me la farei a pecorina...peccato voglia una storia seria..” io non lo definisco piacione ... tu fai così “?
Credo che lei si aspettasse una piacioneria più “rispettoso”...
Poi, per carità , mio marito mi ha mostrato un msg simile tempo fa di un amico... terzo divorzio...piacione...miracolato da una nuova compagna che se sapesse cosa scrive lo manderebbe a cagare..... 
poi, ripeto, anch’io non ci trovo nulla di mostruoso ...però quello che traspare e’ che lei gli aveva attribuito qualità diverse (nonché forse immaginarie...)


----------



## robson (15 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh sì ..
> 
> Secondo me sono vere e proprie sindromi da onnipotenza, quelle di pensare che "con accanto me" sono certo/a che sarà diverso.
> 
> ...


non è delirio di onnipotenza è che  le donne vogliono cambiare controllare il bambino uomo che si prendono. mi ricordo prima di sposarmi viene a casa e mi seleziona il guardaroba. questo nn mi piace  questo lo butti via  questo che colore e  magari quel modo di fare che prima accettavano perchè dicono loro innamorate poi non verrà fuori lla lunga?


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> non è delirio di onnipotenza è che  le donne vogliono cambiare controllare il bambino uomo che si prendono. mi ricordo prima di sposarmi viene a casa e mi seleziona il guardaroba. questo nn mi piace  questo lo butti via  questo che colore e  magari quel modo di fare che prima accettavano perchè dicono loro innamorate poi non verrà fuori lla lunga?


Questo del controllare non credo appartenga a un genere, ma a singoli individui (maschio o femmina che sia)

In effetti quando scrivevo in replica a  [MENTION=5159]ipazia[/MENTION] circa il delirio di onnipotenza, pensavo a un qualcosa del tipo:

"Mi piace, è un piacione, ma quando sarà con me vedrai che io sarò tutto il suo mondo femminile, e farà si il piacione, ma solo con me... e le altre manco le saluterà più".

Che poi diciamocelo, sveliamo al mondo femminile i segreti di pulcinella del  mondo maschile:

Il piacione fa il piacione cone atteggiamento, perché vuole "aggredire" l'intimità di una femmina, con il banale scopo di guadagnarsi chiavi per provare ad aprire ulteriori porte 

Nessuno fa nulla per nulla

Solo che qui sembra che tanti vengano dal paese del balocchi.. e ciò confesso che a volte mi fa sentire un po' vecchiotto :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> non è delirio di onnipotenza è che  le donne vogliono cambiare controllare il bambino uomo che si prendono. mi ricordo prima di sposarmi viene a casa e mi seleziona il guardaroba. questo nn mi piace  questo lo butti via  questo che colore e  magari quel modo di fare che prima accettavano perchè dicono loro innamorate poi non verrà fuori lla lunga?


Se non le hai dato un calcio nella sorca all'epoca, di che ti lamenti adesso?


----------



## robson (15 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo del controllare non credo appartenga a un genere, ma a singoli individui (maschio o femmina che sia)
> 
> In effetti quando scrivevo in replica a  @_ipazia_ circa il delirio di onnipotenza, pensavo a un qualcosa del tipo:
> 
> ...


le donne  tutte non fanno mai nulla x nulla   egoismo anche buono ma solo x il massimo godimento suo.


----------



## robson (15 Agosto 2018)




----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco il punto ma secondo me non ci capiamo sulla definizione di piacione...
> Piacione secondo me (e anche per la nostra amica., credo, altrimenti ti darei ragione al 1000/100) è chi magari offre il caffè ..chi butta lì un complimento a tutti (uomini, donne e bambini..)...uno che dice all’amico: “che sesso che mi fa quella....me la farei a pecorina...peccato voglia una storia seria..” io non lo definisco piacione ... tu fai così “?
> Credo che lei si aspettasse una piacioneria più “rispettoso”...
> Poi, per carità , mio marito mi ha mostrato un msg simile tempo fa di un amico... terzo divorzio...piacione...miracolato da una nuova compagna che se sapesse cosa scrive lo manderebbe a cagare.....
> poi, ripeto, anch’io non ci trovo nulla di mostruoso ...però quello che traspare e’ che lei gli aveva attribuito qualità diverse (nonché forse immaginarie...)


Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa carina 

Quando avevo circa 13 anni, ho iniziato a dare il tormento perchè volevo andare in una particolare discoteca in una particolare serata. 
E dai e dai...alla fine mio padre decise di portarmi. 

Eravamo io e alcune amiche. 

La faccio breve. Fu l'occasione di uno dei primi insegnamenti di mio padre alla femmina. 

Nel ritorno mi raccontò la sua visione della gente che girava per la discoteca. Non eravamo 13enni. Era una serata mista. Fondamentalmente allora era una serata dedicata ai 40-50enni che cercavano nuovi inizi. 
Io ovviamente non capivo e nemmeno vedevo questo aspetto, ma mio padre sì. E me lo raccontò.

Facendomi notare alcuni "personaggi" che mi avevano girato intorno durante la serata. 

Era stato bravo, moltissimo, aveva lasciato che mi gestissi le cose osservando a distanza e raccogliendo dati. Anche per me. 

Mi aveva spiegato alcune meccaniche, in particolare quelle che lui chiamava dei "camaleonti". 
Noi li chiamiamo piacioni. E finiamo per non intenderci sui significati poi.

Camaleonti invece descrive molto bene la faccenda. 

Prende e punta la caratteristica principale: la capacità di conformarsi all'ambiente per divenirne parte e smussare alcuni aspetti, quelli del predatore. 

come vede un predatore?
Te lo sei mai chiesta? 

Ripulendo la questione dalle interpretazioni alla disney intendo 

Ecco. Un piacione è un predatore. Non c'è da non intendersi su questo. 
Quello che può cambiare è l'oggetto della caccia. 

Da predatrice io so che quello che è variato in me non è la mia indole, è semplicemente aver individuato meglio il mio oggetto e ciò che di quell'oggetto mi da nutrimento. 

Un predatore camaleontico manipola se stesso nell'ambiente per rendersi (apparentemente) appetibile e inoffensivo. Ma quando allunga la lingua va a colpo sicuro. 
E' una caratteristica strutturale. Può essere razionalizzata con la consapevolezza. Ma serve andare a vedere i modelli di maschio e di femmina, e farlo in un percorso consapevole. Se no poi ci si ritrova coi cerini in mano. 

Ecco...c'è da dire che gli umani non sono tanto precisi come gli animali...ma è un particolare. 

Un piacione non solo manipola se stesso per rendersi appetibile, ma manipola anche l'altro. 

E torno alla domanda: come vede un manipolatore ambientale l'ambiente che lo circonda? 
E come vede la sua preda? 

Qui non è questione di fare voli pindarici, ma anzi, di stare coi piedi per terra. 

Un predatore non è che se è rispettoso allora non mangia. 
Ti pare? 

Poi ce la si può aggiustare come la si vuole con i voli pindarici. E' rispettoso DI ME, IO mi posso fidare di lui (o lei) e tutte quelle che a me sembrano cagate per evitare una realtà. 

Ma un predatore tale resta. 

E se vuoi un predatore, trovo piuttosto illusorio aspettarsi che non predi. 
E anche incazzarsi se lo fa. 

Sarebbe come se io mi incazzassi coi miei gatti perchè cacciano. 
Sarei una deficiente. 

Se mi da fastidio avere un perfetto e precissimo killer che mi gira per casa con le unghie nascoste nei polpastrelli delicati e vellutati, non mi prendo un gatto. 

Non è che mi stupisco quando dalle zampine spuntano le unghie e l'agguato va a buon fine. 

Io gli mancherei di rispetto. E gli mancherei di rispetto perchè un gatto è un killer. Non è un peluche. 
E se volevo un peluche mi prendevo un peluche, non un gatto da trasformare in peluche per compiacere il mio ego favolistico. 

Mi sto spiegando? 

A volte, mi sento davvero molto strana quando vi leggo. 

E penso che se G. non apprezzasse in me anche il piacere che ricavo dal mio predare, se non lo sapesse condividere ma invece lo facesse diventare un guinzaglio attraverso cui ricattarmi e misurare la sua idea del rispetto lo manderei a cagare su due piedi. 

Perchè in virtù di un buon ideale mi starebbe chiedendo di non essere quella sono. Di farlo per rispettare lui. 
Ed è un ricatto. 

Aggiungo quello che mi aveva spiegato il mio papà quando avevo 13 anni: mi aveva detto che i maschi, quando sono a caccia non vogliono la donna, vogliono la femmina. E a quella puntano. Non gli interessa conoscerla, perlomeno in quelle prime fasi, gli interessa prenderla. 

E come femmina dovevo imparare a distinguere chi voleva me da chi voleva sè attraverso me. 
E dovevo imparare che il rispetto non si chiede. Il rispetto CE LO SI DA, perchè è quello l'unico paletto per avere rispetto dagli altri. 

Mi aveva spiegato cose dure. Ma importanti. 
E mi ha insegnato che se io per prima non rispetto me stessa, sarò sempre una mendicante che va a giro a chiedere agli altri quello che non è capace di dare a se stessa. 

Mi ricordo che mi aveva chiesto: tu vuoi essere una mendicante? 

E' stato uno stronzo sotto molteplici aspetti mio padre, ma leggendovi, mi rendo conto che mi ha lasciato una eredità impagabile. 

E vi ringrazio. 

Credo sia raro un padre che sa insegnare alla figlia gli uomini. Spostandosi quel tanto che basta per vedere la femmina che sarà. Anche se mi ha levato le favole. Alla fine sto giungendo alla conclusione che mi ha insegnato quelle prima della rivisitazione disney...di cui si vedono le conseguenze. 
Glielo dirò. 

E perdonatemi la crudezza....ma il piacione rispettoso mi ha fatto cadere dalla sedia, specialmente nei termini qui descritti. Un unicorno praticamente.  

Se poi vogliamo parlare di patti, allora è un altro discorso. 
In cui non entra minimamente il fatto di essere o non essere predatore.

Ma qui non si è parlato di patti. Dichiarati.
A me sembra che sia un po' il gioco di scendere dal pero. E mi scuso ancora. 

Mi sento proprio strana a volte.


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

robson ha detto:


> le donne  tutte non fanno mai nulla x nulla   egoismo anche buono ma solo x il massimo godimento suo.


tutte le specie viventi fanno quello che fanno per quello che chiami egoismo. 

buono e cattivo è una categoria umana. Che non esiste se non in ambito umano, e pure in ambito umano è piuttosto discutibile e relativizzabile. 

tutti facciamo per egoismo.

La discriminante è saperlo oppure nascondersi dietro una apparente bontà.


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Questo del controllare non credo appartenga a un genere, ma a singoli individui (maschio o femmina che sia)
> 
> In effetti quando scrivevo in replica a  @_ipazia_ circa il delirio di onnipotenza, pensavo a un qualcosa del tipo:
> 
> ...


Mi sto sentendo piuttosto vecchiotta pure io. :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2018)

vabbe' distinguiamo i piacioni intelligenti ( mediamente) dai piacioni -morti di faiga 

e la seconda specie si riconosce facilmente perche' se ne esce con frasi del tipo : 

sto tampinando te e mi accontento delle tue briciole quando avrei un numero imprecisato ma consistente di donne che mi aspettano vogliose ( e non sta mentendo anche se magari esagera nel numero di donne)

ecco quello e' il piacione ... morto di faiga ... sfigatello 

se lo riconosci lo eviti o ci giochi un po' tipo gatto col topo


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vabbe' distinguiamo i piacioni intelligenti ( mediamente) dai piacioni -morti di faiga
> 
> e la seconda specie si riconosce facilmente perche' se ne esce con frasi del tipo :
> 
> ...


ciao 

sono abbastanza d'accordo. 

Io distinguerei però non tanto in piacioni. 

Quanto in persone. 

Ci sono quelli che sono schiavi della preda, e sviluppano una sorta di addiction alla preda e quelli che sanno quello che stanno facendo e non sprecano ma anzi, valorizzano. 

Ma un piacione, è fondamentalmente un piacione. Vuole le chiavi, come dice giustamente @_Skorpio_. 

A me piace per esempio farmi dare le chiavi e farmi aprire la porta. 
Poi, ho scoperto, non ho più neanche bisogno di entrare. Il mio appagamento sta in quel pezzo di percorso. 

Un tempo semplicemente prendevo tutto per ingordigia. 

Poi si matura e ci si affina. 
Dipende dai percorsi. 

Sicuramente la prima cosa che verificherei con un piacione sarebbe il suo gradi di affinamento. 
Non mi piacciono i piacioni volgari. 

Mi piacciono quelli eleganti, che si godono la manipolazione e la fanno divenire arte. 

Che sono poi quelli che ti sanno scopare in testa, fondamentalmente. 

La seconda cosa che verificherei è la sua idea di femmina e donna. 

Un raffinato ha una sorta di "adorazione" per la femmina. E ha cura. 
Un non raffinato vede, per intenderci, la vacca al macello. Raccoglie nel gruppo. E distingue solo per raggiungimento del proprio obiettivo. (quella dice sì, va bene, quella dice no non va bene. E fa discendere le sue scelte dal fuori invece che dal dentro). 

Sono scelte 

Che però rispecchiamo esattamente le immagini interiori che vengono giocate nella dinamica. 

E che sia chiaro, il mio non è un discorso di colpa. 

Ma di consapevolezza. 

A me piace essere adorata. 
Quindi se non c'è questo, non mi muovo. 
E ho ben chiaro quali sono i modi che gradisco e quali no. 

E allo stesso modo ho ben chiaro cosa cerco nel giocare a fare la zoccola con un maschio da cui mi faccio offrire il caffè o la cena o quel che è. 

So dove vado e dove mi fermo. So dove sta il mio appagamento. E l'altro celo tengo lì.

Se poi trovo un pari armi...la cosa è ancora più divertente. 
Ma so dove si ferma. E dove la faccio fermare.


----------



## Jacaranda (15 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto venire in mente una cosa carina
> 
> Quando avevo circa 13 anni, ho iniziato a dare il tormento perchè volevo andare in una particolare discoteca in una particolare serata.
> E dai e dai...alla fine mio padre decise di portarmi.
> ...


Definizione :”Persona consapevole, spesso compiaciuta, del favore che incontra presso gli altri grazie alla propria bellezza e alla propria simpatia”

Io non ci vedo niente del predatore...semmai più del cazzaro....
Il predatore , quello vero...più o meno camaleontico...è altra cosa (secondo me)

Punti di vista eh....


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Definizione :”Persona consapevole, spesso compiaciuta, del favore che incontra presso gli altri grazie alla propria bellezza e alla propria simpatia”
> 
> Io non ci vedo niente del predatore...semmai più del cazzaro....
> Il predatore , quello vero...più o meno camaleontico...è altra cosa (secondo me)
> ...


Ma te davvero pensi che uno vada a caccia di consenso femminile x farsi gli applausi allo specchio alla sera prima di andare a letto?

Il consenso ricercato (e sottolineo ricercato, ossia quello del piacione vero) è solo un banale trampolino in 99 casi su 100.

E il 100esimo che facesse eccezione, non ci sta piu o meno capendo una sega di se stesso in altrettanti 99 casi su 100, vai sicura


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Definizione :”Persona consapevole, spesso compiaciuta, del favore che incontra presso gli altri grazie alla propria bellezza e alla propria simpatia”
> 
> Io non ci vedo niente del predatore...semmai *più del cazzaro*....
> Il predatore , quello vero...più o meno camaleontico...è altra cosa (secondo me)
> ...


una simpatica canaglia, quindi 

Quelli che trovano casa nella donna disponibile alla loro cazzaronaggine. 
Basta avere un po' di pazienza e comprensione per le loro intemperanze. (un coglione praticamente, ma buono)

Non lo so...a me continua a venire in mente il gatto che diventa peluche. 
Pensa che in America gli mettono pure i sopraunghie di plastica colorati per renderli più pucciosi ancora. 

Personalmente un piacione con le donne, non mi ha mai lasciato dubbio. 
Simpatiche canaglie con cui avere a che fare per giocare. Non per costruirci cose. 
In particolare quando il modello di donna è quello che emerge dai dialoghi qui raccontati.

E quel modello lo vedi prima dei messaggi. Io lo vedo almeno. Lo annuso senza praticamente aver mai sbagliato. 

Anzi, ti dico di più.
I maschi che parlano di donne con gli amici (e io ci sono cresciuta insieme come un maschio e pure adesso sono un maschio per certi versi quando sono coi maschi nel senso che mi ci rapporto a pari conoscenza di meccaniche e linguaggio ) sono molto interessanti. 

Ma io non mi fiderei di un maschio che che parla delle femmine come se fossero esposte per gli sguardi dei maschi. 
E questa è un'altra cosa che se sfugge, se viene giustificata con la piacioneria poi mi sembra veramente incredibile rimanerci male. 
Usare la piacioneria come giustificazione di una certa considerazione della donna, so che si fa. So che è diffuso. 
Ma di solito chi lo fa si trova per l'appunto col cerino in mano. 
A me fa venire in mente chi si stupisce quando il gatto si dimostra per quello che è. un cacciatore. Ma non lo sapevi? Davvero pensavi che il pelo morbido e i polpastrelli bastassero???

E questa è un'altra caratteristica del piacione. 
Vede le femmine come "esposte" e come mezzi per confermare la tua definizione. 

L'altro genere di piacioni, quelli raffinati, non sono esattamente in cerca di quello che tu citi. 
E il favore lo trovano nel creare le condizioni affinchè il piacere emerga per poterselo prendere ma dato. E il piacere sta esattamente qui. Nella manipolazione che porta alla concessione. Un'arte affascinante io penso, se ben fatta.  
E in testa hanno un modello di donna, come dicevo, completamente diverso. 
E quello che desiderano non è esattamente prendersela, consumarla. 
Ma guardarla mentre "sorge". E essere in un qualche modo pure artefici di quel sorgere. Che è quello che diventa nutrimento del piacere. 

Ed è in questo che il piacere di avere a che fare con un piacione adulto e consapevole trova collocazione. 
Ma questo genere di piacioni, non nascondono le unghie nei copriunghia colorati. 
E si scelgono donne che non gli mettono i corpiunghia.  (che siano libere o meno, gli può fottere di meno. Che sia no da storia lunga o meno gli può fottere sega. Sanno quello che cercano. E verso quello vanno. E non è la merce che cercano, da cui discende la considerazione "è da storia lunga, non va bene". Che è un ragionamento veramente basico basico...ed è un tipo di ragionamento che permea il modo di ragionare tutto. Un basico è un basico). 

Per estremo, la tua definizione, fra l'altro, mi fa venire quella distinzione per cui se va a puttane è cattivo - ma tutela le emozioni quindi per certi versi è comprensibile perchè l'omo è omo - e se invece si gode un tipo di relazionalità che gioca parti governate è uno stronzo - ma è anche più sensibile e non usa le donne meccanicamente - ...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> sono abbastanza d'accordo.
> 
> ...


eeh anche a me piace farmi adorare

e quindi se te ne esci con una frase come quella che ho citato, l unica risposta che ti do e' : appunto non perder tempo con me vista la fila che tieni 

considerando che sei tu caro maschietto che ti sei appiccicato addosso 

poi come dici tu ci sono quelli che sanno giocare  e in quei casi e' molto divertente


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> A me piace essere adorata.





Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeh anche a me piace farmi adorare



e magari chiedetevi perché quel povero disgraziato di un piacione ne deve adorare 10 alla volta, per farvi contente tutte…

invece di incazzarvici quando magari scoprite che ne adora altre 9 oltre a voialtre


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e magari chiedetevi perché quel povero disgraziato di un piacione *ne deve adorare* 10 alla volta, *per farvi contente tutte*…
> 
> invece di incazzarvici quando magari scoprite che ne adora altre 9 oltre a voialtre


:rotfl::rotfl:

Praticamente un martire in nome dell'adorazione! 
Altro che femministe...


----------



## Skorpio (15 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Praticamente un martire in nome dell'adorazione!
> Altro che femministe...


Un benefattore.. 

Che vista in tutta evidenza anche da queste pagine, la domanda crescente di adorazione, deve fare anche il lavoro di quei maschi musoni sostenuti e rancorosi ..

Fossi ministro della salute io gli farei un monumento

"Al piacione respinto" lo titolerei

Lo metterei a Roma, in via della Scrofa :rotfl:

Una sola parola per definirli: EROICI


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un benefattore..
> 
> Che vista in tutta evidenza anche da queste pagine, la domanda crescente di adorazione, deve fare anche il lavoro di quei maschi musoni sostenuti e rancorosi ..
> 
> ...


Benefattore spinto da puro altruismo 

Lui si da, per colmare i bisogni di noi tapine in cerca di adorazione...mai contente, mai del tutto appagate. E lui, senza sosta, si prodiga, senza far conto delle energie donate, dell'impegno gratuito e sollecito per il puro e semplice piacere di piacere. 

Io coinvolgerei pure la chiesa. 
Si potrebbe proporre la creazione di una società apostolica tesa alla cura di tutte quelle peccatrici che offrono tentazione e capitomboli. 
Una sorta di società di redenzione e salvazione, dedita alla riscoperta della donna devota. 

(si risolverebbe anche la questione della capitolazione del suddetto piacione ad opera delle tentatrici a cui piace tanto) 

Minchia...sai che potrebbe essere un affarone in effetti? :carneval:


----------



## Arcistufo (15 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Praticamente un martire in nome dell'adorazione!
> Altro che femministe...


Tocca saperlo fare però :rofl:
[video=youtube_share;7W8epe3g4s8]https://youtu.be/7W8epe3g4s8[/video]


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tocca saperlo fare però :rofl:
> [video=youtube_share;7W8epe3g4s8]https://youtu.be/7W8epe3g4s8[/video]


Eh beh...lì è esperienza...e apprendimento. 

:rotfl::carneval:

Il punto è che i copioni non sono più di cinque, andando a ravanare anche nelle sottigliezze. 

Chi si sa discostare da quei cinque copioni comportamentali di base, ecco...sono quelli interessanti.


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> eeh anche a me piace farmi adorare
> 
> e quindi se te ne esci con una frase come quella che ho citato, l unica risposta che ti do e' : appunto non perder tempo con me vista la fila che tieni
> 
> ...




La cosa peggiore di quelli di quel tipo, è che sembrano fondamentalmente cagnolini scodinzolanti che leccano le bricioline che gli lasci cadere. 
E sono noiosi. 
Non hanno fantasia e inventiva. Sono legati al presente e non sanno vagare con la fantasia. 
Non sanno creare mondi, non sanno andarsene in giro creando immaginari che si allargano fra spazio e tempo. 

Ma più che altro restano tendenzialmente ad un livello di superficie spaventoso per quanto piatto. 

Quelli che sanno giocare...sono proprio belli! 

Da quelli diventa piacevole anche farsi portare a spasso


----------



## ipazia (15 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tocca saperlo fare però :rofl:
> [video=youtube_share;7W8epe3g4s8]https://youtu.be/7W8epe3g4s8[/video]


Mi hai fatto venire in mente...su un altro forum

"ciao...ho letto il tuo profilo e mi è piaciuto moltissimo...vorresti scambiare quattro chiacchiere con me?"

......
......



IL MIO PROFILO E' VUOTO :facepalm:

:rotfl::rotfl:

Sono veramente simpaticissimi alcuni!! :carneval: (ma anche alcune eh...non che le signore siano esenti. )


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> e magari chiedetevi perché quel povero disgraziato di un piacione ne deve adorare 10 alla volta, per farvi contente tutte…
> 
> invece di incazzarvici quando magari scoprite che ne adora altre 9 oltre a voialtre


vuoi essere il mio piacione ?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Benefattore spinto da puro altruismo
> 
> Lui si da, per colmare i bisogni di noi tapine in cerca di adorazione...mai contente, mai del tutto appagate. E lui, senza sosta, si prodiga, senza far conto delle energie donate, dell'impegno gratuito e sollecito per il puro e semplice piacere di piacere.
> 
> ...


Puro altruismo, esattamente.. 

E mi fa piacere che sottolinei come queste persone che va ricordato, svolgono una funzione sociale, lo fanno nel più completo abbandono da parte delle istituzioni pubbliche e ecclesiastiche

E spesso.. (e parlo naturalmente per coloro che hanno una compagna) a loro rischio e pericolo personale, in caso venissero scoperti

Ed è una situazione che io non esito a definire vergognosa.

Speriamo che l'unione europea imponga presto agli Stati membri indirizzi di tutela e riconoscimento per questi veri e propri "operatori del pubblico benessere"


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> vuoi essere il mio piacione ?


Per te .. (e bada bene solo per te) sono pronto a essere non solo il tuo piacione, ma tutto ciò che desideri.. 

(vedi? Pur non praticando, il vestito nell'armadio, se me lo volessi mettere, ce l'ho pure io.. :carneval: )


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> una simpatica canaglia, quindi
> 
> Quelli che trovano casa nella donna disponibile alla loro cazzaronaggine.
> Basta avere un po' di pazienza e comprensione per le loro intemperanze. (un coglione praticamente, ma buono)
> ...


Sono cresciuta in mezzo s maschi anch’io ...e lavoro praticamente con maschi al 99%....
E anche se capisco il tuo punto ...continuo a pensare che tu stia sopravvalutando il genere piacione .... 
Uno così secondo me preda al massino un gruppetto di celebrolese...se ha davvero poi il coraggio di farlo ...
Forse abbiamo conosciuto piacioni diversii


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> ciao
> 
> sono abbastanza d'accordo.
> 
> ...


Mi sono sempre chiesta .... una come te che apprezza tanto il giocare con la propria femminilità e farsi adorare ....quando supera i 50 e vede ridursi drasticamente l’interesse...le aperture di porte, le offerte di cene ... che fa? Si deprime?
È una domanda seria la mia ... 
perché la trovo una grande ingiustizia tra maschi e femmine ...il maschio continua anche dopo i 60...la donna se è proprio gnocca gnocca...al massimo arriva poco dopo i 50....
E se le piace tanto, secondo me le viene una sincope e si fa di xanax..appena vede che non funziona piu ....


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Sono cresciuta in mezzo s maschi anch’io ...e lavoro praticamente con maschi al 99%....
> E anche se capisco il tuo punto ...continuo a pensare che tu stia sopravvalutando il genere piacione ....
> Uno così secondo me preda al massino un gruppetto di celebrolese...se ha davvero poi il coraggio di farlo ...
> Forse abbiamo conosciuto piacioni diversii


Ogni predatore la sua preda...e ogni preda il suo predatore


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta .... una come te che apprezza tanto il giocare con la propria femminilità e farsi adorare ....quando supera i 50 e vede ridursi drasticamente l’interesse...le aperture di porte, le offerte di cene ... che fa? Si deprime?
> È una domanda seria la mia ...
> perché la trovo una grande ingiustizia tra maschi e femmine ...il maschio continua anche dopo i 60...la donna se è proprio gnocca gnocca...al massimo arriva poco dopo i 50....
> E se le piace tanto, secondo me le viene una sincope e si fa di xanax..appena vede che non funziona piu ....


Minchia....ma che donne conosci? 

Dopo i 50, la morte della femminilità? 

I giochi che si fanno a 20 anni, sono diversi da quelli che si fanno a 30, e diversi da quelli che si fanno a 40 o a 50 o a 60. 
Cambiano i bisogni e le prospettive. 

A te non è successo, di cambiare intendo? 

Certo...se la femminilità è legata alla gnoccaggine...personalmente questo lo credevo intorno ai 20 anni. E infatti giocavo a minigonne inguinali e semplice esposizione e uso del corpo. 

La bellezza dell'asino...o come diceva il mio amante 40enne di allora "il fascino della carne fresca" 

Ma già a 25 non si è più carne fresca. 

Vedi....alle donne calano le tette ai maschi i calano le palle. 
Basta non mitizzare. 

Ogni età ha i suoi giochi


----------



## robson (16 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta .... una come te che apprezza tanto il giocare con la propria femminilità e farsi adorare ....quando supera i 50 e vede ridursi drasticamente l’interesse...le aperture di porte, le offerte di cene ... che fa? Si deprime?
> È una domanda seria la mia ...
> perché la trovo una grande ingiustizia tra maschi e femmine ...il maschio continua anche dopo i 60...la donna se è proprio gnocca gnocca...al massimo arriva poco dopo i 50....
> E se le piace tanto, secondo me le viene una sincope e si fa di xanax..appena vede che non funziona piu ....


vuoi cge ti presenti qualche giovine anche sposato che cerca 50enni e oltre. anche a me personalmente  trovo le over 50 tante  volte  attizzare  molto di + che 20enni. quando avevo 20anni ho conosciuto una quarantenne che complice forse la vedovanza  ti mandava a casa  a pezzi ....e non era  neanche bella!!!!:up:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Chi si sa discostare da quei cinque copioni comportamentali di base, ecco...sono quelli interessanti.


Vabbè, ti rendi interessante con le persone che ti colpiscono. I pregiudizi mantengono la pelle giovane.


ipazia ha detto:


> IL MIO PROFILO E' VUOTO :facepalm:


 Evidente che fosse estremamente interessato al vuoto.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Vabbè, ti rendi interessante con le persone che ti colpiscono. I pregiudizi mantengono la pelle giovane.
> 
> Evidente che fosse estremamente interessato al vuoto.


I pregiudizi sì, mantengono la pelle giovane e fan risparmiare energie. Sono un buono strumento di osservazione 

Quanto al vuoto...per la verità piace molto anche a me. 
Ma mi piace il vuoto vuoto, non il vuoto pieno dell'ansia del riempirlo. È una discriminante fondamentale per me


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Per te .. (e bada bene solo per te) sono pronto a essere non solo il tuo piacione, ma tutto ciò che desideri..
> 
> (vedi? Pur non praticando, il vestito nell'armadio, se me lo volessi mettere, ce l'ho pure io.. :carneval: )


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia....ma che donne conosci?
> 
> Dopo i 50, la morte della femminilità?
> 
> ...


la visione di un uomo con le palle notevolmente pendule mi ha inorridito


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> I pregiudizi sì, mantengono la pelle giovane e fan risparmiare energie. Sono un buono strumento di osservazione
> 
> Quanto al vuoto...per la verità piace molto anche a me.
> Ma mi piace il vuoto vuoto, non il vuoto pieno dell'ansia del riempirlo. È una discriminante fondamentale per me


 A me non piacciono le persone ansiose. Ma proprio a livelli di fastidio fisico. Quantunque ne abbia spesso bisogno per lavoro. Solo che quando mi trovo di fronte ad un particolare tipo umano, tristemente comune in questi tempi di depressione collettiva, che è la persona con un buon potenziale che per ansie e paure varie si è rinchiusa in uno spazio sempre più piccolo pur di non uscire dalla comfort zone, mi parte tutta la vena sadica che normalmente viaggia sottopelle. E divento la versione caterpillar del Grillo Parlante.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Mi sono sempre chiesta .... una come te che apprezza tanto il giocare con la propria femminilità e farsi adorare ....quando supera i 50 e vede ridursi drasticamente l’interesse...le aperture di porte, le offerte di cene ... che fa? Si deprime?
> È una domanda seria la mia ...
> perché la trovo una grande ingiustizia tra maschi e femmine ...il maschio continua anche dopo i 60...la donna se è proprio gnocca gnocca...al massimo arriva poco dopo i 50....
> E se le piace tanto, secondo me le viene una sincope e si fa di xanax..appena vede che non funziona piu ....


Dipende dal contesto. L'acchiappo casualpiacionico stile ventenne sicuramente invecchiando peggiora tanto come modalità, che come qualità umana degli acchiappanti. Secondo me invece invecchiando quello che migliora è la capacità di tessere rapporti finalizzati ad avere grandiose esperienze sessuali. Meno trombamicizie da tinder e più rapporti semifissi tendenti all'orgiastico, insomma.


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la visione di un uomo con le palle notevolmente pendule mi ha inorridito


 secondo me c'è un _ritocco estetico _pure per quello


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un _ritocco estetico _pure per quello



:singleeye:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Capisco il punto ma secondo me non ci capiamo sulla definizione di piacione...
> Piacione secondo me (e anche per la nostra amica., credo, altrimenti ti darei ragione al 1000/100) è chi magari offre il caffè ..chi butta lì un complimento a tutti (uomini, donne e bambini..)...uno che dice all’amico: “che sesso che mi fa quella....me la farei a pecorina...peccato voglia una storia seria..” io non lo definisco piacione ... tu fai così “?
> Credo che lei si aspettasse una piacioneria più “rispettoso”...
> Poi, per carità , mio marito mi ha mostrato un msg simile tempo fa di un amico... terzo divorzio...piacione...miracolato da una nuova compagna che se sapesse cosa scrive lo manderebbe a cagare.....
> poi, ripeto, anch’io non ci trovo nulla di mostruoso ...però quello che traspare e’ che lei gli aveva attribuito qualità diverse (nonché forse immaginarie...)


Diciamo che la volgarità del linguaggio tra uomini, spesso segno di una debolezza, stupisce spesso le donne.
A volte penso che se fossimo a conoscenza di come gli uomini parlano tra loro delle donne, cambieremmo orientamento :mexican:


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Minchia....ma che donne conosci?
> 
> Dopo i 50, la morte della femminilità?
> 
> ...


Più che “che donne conosci”..forse la domanda esatta è “che uomini conosci ...
Qui per esempio ho sentito disquisire per giorni (maschi) riguardo al fatto che appena va in menopausa la donna perde immediatamente il proprio fascino....mettetevi d’accordo...


----------



## Jacaranda (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che la volgarità del linguaggio tra uomini, spesso segno di una debolezza, stupisce spesso le donne.
> A volte penso che se fossimo a conoscenza di come gli uomini parlano tra loro delle donne, cambieremmo orientamento :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Predatore o preda o alternando i ruoli sempre nella savana si sta.
Esiste anche un modo di percepirsi e relazionarsi  fuori dalla savana.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Più che “che donne conosci”..forse la domanda esatta è “che uomini conosci ...
> Qui per esempio ho sentito disquisire per giorni (maschi) riguardo al fatto che appena va in menopausa la donna perde immediatamente il proprio fascino....mettetevi d’accordo...


No, no! 

Intendo proprio donne. 

Di donne e di uomini in giro per il mondo ce n'è un bel po'. Piuttosto ben distribuiti per fascia di età.
Adesso non ho sottomano le statistiche, ma non penso di andar molto lontano. 

Detto questo l'immagine delle donne dipende dalle donne e l'immagine degli uomini dipende dagli uomini. 
L'immagine di un individuo dipende da quello specifico individuo per la precisione. A prescindere dal genere di appartenenza. 

Io conosco uomini che parlano delle donne come se fossero vacche al macello. 
Uomini che parlano delle donne come addette alla manutenzione della casa e dei figli. 
Donne che parlano di uomini come vacche da mungere. 
Donne che parlano di uomini come cani da portarsi a spasso e attraverso cui ottenere uno status. 

Per dire alcuni stereotipi. 

Ma conosco anche uomini che parlano delle donne come se fossero individui (wow!! ) e viceversa donne che parlano degli uomini come se fossero individui (ri-wow!! )

Scegliere con chi accompagnarsi e con chi condividere la visione di una vita è una questione individuale. 

Che prescinde dal genere. 

E la questione della femminilità finità perchè finisce la tetta soda, è una questione tutta femminile. 
Che se andassimo a vedere cosa spendono le donne per andare a rifarsi le tette sarebbe tutta da ridere. 

E il problema è loro. Mica degli uomini. 

Questo per fare un altro esempio sciocco, ma che secondo me centra il punto a cui faccio riferimento. 

Se io, per come sono fatta, avessi basato la mia femminilità (e i giochi che mi piace fare con e tramite la mia femminilità) sulla corporeità, avrei smesso da giocare da amò. E non per gli uomini. 

Ma per la mia percezione di me. 

Per dirti la verità io mi sento molto, ma proprio molto, più femminile ora che a 20 anni quando in effetti avevo un corpo praticamente perfetto. 
Adesso MI SENTO completa, serena riguardo la mia corporeità, sicura e proprietaria e padrona di me. 
E' il mio sguardo che mi accarezza a fare la differenza. 

E tramite il mio sguardo mi scelgo uomini che hanno con me comunanza di sguardo. 

Mica sto lì e raccolgo dalla strada quel che passa. 

Dal tuo discorso, mi pare di intendere una visione della donna che viene "selezionata" dallo sguardo maschile (di solo un certo tipo di maschio fra l'altro). 

Io ho una percezione della donna che seleziona - se stessa con - . 
E sicuramente la rosa si restringe. Ma è un bene. A mio parere. 

Le donne sopra i 50 che conosco si divertono con se stesse con una sicurezza che io invidio loro. E per la verità non vedo l'ora di far passare anche questi 10 anni che mi separano dai 50, perchè mi sembra proprio una bella età. SE bene vissuta e se accolta nei suoi cambiamenti naturali. 
Come guardo certe 60enni, e gli faccio la ola. Per le relazioni che costruiscono e per come le gestiscono. 

Ogni età ha i suoi aspetti positivi e i suoi aspetti negativi. 

Certo è che se a 60 anni pretendo di essere guardata come quando ne avevo 40 il problema è mio. Non di chi mi guarda. 

come se adesso mi richiedessi le stesse performance fisiche di 10 anni fa. 
Non reggo. 

Ma reggo in altri termini. 

Un uomo quando ero ragazzina mi diceva "tu hai 20 anni. Vai di potenza e scatto", io ne ho 50 e vado con calma, di esperienza e di cesello. 
Aveva pienamente ragione. 

PS: di base, aggiungo, c'è che io - e come me altre che conosco - sto bene in mia compagnia. Non mi spaventa di trovarmi sola. So che è una opzione che potrebbe presentarsi prima o poi. Ma a me piace la mia compagnia. Un uomo, gli uomini, sono un valore aggiunto. LA base è tutta mia. E prescinde dalla presenza di un uomo. 
Per la verità faccio più fatica ad immaginarmi vecchia e in compagnia di un uomo che vecchia e sola. E la cosa che mi sembra più naturale è vecchia e sola. Non so se mi spiego


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Predatore o preda o alternando i ruoli sempre nella savana si sta.
> Esiste anche un modo di percepirsi e relazionarsi  fuori dalla savana.


Sì, ma se vai nella savana, che sembra meno savana solo perchè ci han messo il cartello "riserva naturale" e provi ad accarezzare un ippopotamo "taaanto carino" e poi ti stupisci se quello ti sbrana....beh...direi che l'ippopotamo non si è dimostrato diverso da ciò che è. 

Mica basta il cartello "riserva naturale".


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> la visione di un uomo con le palle notevolmente pendule mi ha inorridito


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

dovresti vedere le facce che fanno certi maschi quando glielo ricordo (o gli chiedo a che punto sono le loro...so' sfacciata, se me la chiamano )


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che la volgarità del linguaggio tra uomini, spesso segno di una debolezza, stupisce spesso le donne.
> A volte penso che se fossimo a conoscenza di come gli uomini parlano tra loro delle donne, cambieremmo orientamento :mexican:


Le donne invece...boccucce di petali eh...:carneval:

Ho certe amiche che i maschietti gli fanno le pippe in quanto a volgarità.
E gli stessi maschietti impallidiscono, quando queste sfoderano anche soltanto la metà del repertorio. 

LA volgarità è patrimonio dell'umanità.

Come usarla è scelta individuale, a mio parere.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> A me non piacciono le persone ansiose. Ma proprio a livelli di fastidio fisico. Quantunque ne abbia spesso bisogno per lavoro. Solo che quando mi trovo di fronte ad un particolare tipo umano, tristemente comune in questi tempi di depressione collettiva, che è la *persona con un buon potenziale che per ansie e paure varie si è rinchiusa in uno spazio sempre più piccolo pur di non uscire dalla comfort zone*, mi parte tutta la vena sadica che normalmente viaggia sottopelle. E divento la versione caterpillar del Grillo Parlante.


Guarda...a me non parte la vena sadica. 

Se mi pagano (e non parlo solo di soldi, ma il prezzo lo decido io e anche le modalità del pagamento), posso essere utile. 

Se non mi pagano, tiro dritto. 

L'ansia è una componente. Direzionarla, saperlo fare, secondo me è un plus valore. 
E' comunque una energia. 
Il saperla accogliere e convogliare, non è da tutti.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Sì, ma se vai nella savana, che sembra meno savana solo perchè ci han messo il cartello "riserva naturale" e provi ad accarezzare un ippopotamo "taaanto carino" e poi ti stupisci se quello ti sbrana....beh...direi che l'ippopotamo non si è dimostrato diverso da ciò che è.
> 
> Mica basta il cartello "riserva naturale".


Tornando quindi alla titolare del thread dici che lei ha pensato di ingabbiare un animale selvatico?

Io non credo.
Credo che abbia SOLO paura di perdere qualcosa a cui tiene.
Ma non ci si conserva nulla stando in ansia e in più neanche si gode ciò che si ha.
Personalmente considero diversamente una relazione a seconda dell’età e dei pregressi. 
Se fossi Pat parlerei senza timori.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Le donne invece...boccucce di petali eh...:carneval:
> 
> Ho certe amiche che i maschietti gli fanno le pippe in quanto a volgarità.
> E gli stessi maschietti impallidiscono, quando queste sfoderano anche soltanto la metà del repertorio.
> ...


Dipende anche se La si vuole frequentare.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tornando quindi alla titolare del thread dici che lei ha pensato di ingabbiare un animale selvatico?
> 
> Io non credo.
> Credo che abbia SOLO paura di perdere qualcosa a cui tiene.
> ...


Per la verità, da come scrive, credo che abbia sottovalutato (relegandolo ad analisi e inutile volo pindarico) la conoscenza dell'uomo filtrata dalla conoscenza della donna, accontentandosi di alcune forme di appagamento. (dell'ego.)

E che abbia una percezione del piacione molto simile a quella di chi va nella riserva naturale e si mette a tentare di accarezza gli ippopotami. 
Che sono bestie magnifiche. 
Ma ecco...mettersi ad accarezzarli perchè somigliano tanto a Gloria (madagascar)...inzomma. 

Se fossi in lei pure io parlerei senza il minimo timore. 
Ma il fatto che non lo faccia dice molto di come lei intenda le cose. Compreso il fatto di non parlare e andare in vacanza. 

Se io andassi in vacanza nello stato in cui ci è andata lei, renderei la vacanza un inferno. Anche contenendomi. 
Quindi o in vacanza ci vado per vendicarmi, e allora l'inferno lo cesello a partire da come impugni la forchetta, oppure semplicemente non riuscirei ad andarci. Mi sembrerebbe di mettermi in una situazione in cui sarei completamente dipendente dalla situazione stessa. 
E più che altro infedele a me stessa. Che è il grosso della questione secondo me. 

Mi ha fatto sorridere l'appunto alle grandi scopate. 

Se io sono incazzata col mio uomo, se non mi sento rispettata...col cazzo che ci scopo. 
E non per vendetta. O per punizione. 

Ma se è il mio uomo, ci scopo solo a determinate e stabili condizioni. E l'agio con lui mi sembra proprio il minimo sindacale. 

Altro discorso se sto scopando con uno che so chi è, che mi va bene come è che voglio ESATTAMENTE come è. 
A queste condizioni io mi posso scopare pure uno che prima di me se ne è scopate due e mi saluta dicendomi che va a trovare la regina dei pompini per chiudere in bellezza la giornata 

Scopare con uno che non rispetta i requisiti di base del MIO rispetto di me, per me sarebbe umiliante per me. 
Userei il mio corpo contro me stessa e contro la fedeltà a me stessa. 

E tutto per un cazzo????
MA anche no, grazie 

In tutto questo, lui mi sembra davvero il minimo del problema. Anzi, un non problema.  
Se devo essere sincera.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dipende anche se La si vuole frequentare.


E' esattamente questo che sto dicendo. 

Io so che un certo tipo di uomo per me è volgare anche se parla in modo forbito e aulico. 
Sono i contenuti che esprime a fare la differenza in termini di eleganza.

Quindi a me G. può dirmi che sono la sua profilassi per la prostata, che non lo trovo volgare, perchè so il sistema di pensiero che governa quel tipo di affermazione. 
Perchè so, perchè me l'ha spiegato, cosa significa per lui. 

E la volgarità può entrare a pieno titolo senza essere volgare ma essendo invece semplicemente una forma del linguaggio. 

Se il sistema di pensiero che sta dietro ad un "sei la mia dea" è quello che vede la femmina in un certo modo, allora, pur non essendo formalmente volgare, per me è volgare.

Certo è che non avere parametri della volgarità e parametrare la volgarità solo sulla forma...vabbè. E' una scelta e una posizione. Ma secondo me è restrittiva. 

Seppur rassicurante. 

Però poi rischi che siccome l'ippopotamo somiglia a Gloria, ti fai sbranare mentre ti ci stavi facendo un selfie insieme.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> secondo me c'è un _ritocco estetico _pure per quello


ma daiiii :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma daiiii :carneval:


Sarà una impalcatura  

Buongiorno.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma daiiii :carneval:


la tecnica fornisce innumerevoli strumenti per far finta di non essere ciò che si è 

Ossia esseri sottoposti imprescindibilmente all'usura del tempo.

Però io lo trovo davvero triste. 

Il tempo che passa a me fa dolcezza. 

E credo che ogni età, se vissuta pienamente, sappia accogliere costitutivamente quel che l'età stessa porta in dono. 
Tette, culi e palle penduli compresi 

Che poi...già la fisicità di un 40enne è diversa da quella di un 20enne. 
A 20 anni mi faceva un effetto adesso me ne fa un altro. 

A 20 anni, alla fine preferivo la fisicità del 20enne - che corrispondeva alla mia - ma preferivo comunque la testa di un 40-50enne. 
Adesso anche la fisicità si è allineata. 
E il fisico di un 20enne mi fa tenerezza. Ma non mi fa (più) sangue. 

Appartiene al passato, per me 

(ed è la cosa che tento spesso di passare ai 20enni col mito delle 40-50enni. Capire cosa cercano, cosa li attrae nelle diverse età e prendere il meglio. A me sembrano proprio cuccioli, insomma. Anche se hanno il fisico di un dio greco scolpito. E preferisco la morbidezza del 40enne/50enne e il suo cesellare. Ma non mi piace comunque la pancia sfasciata di certi uomini. Quella mi parla di sciattoneria. E mi respinge molto, molto di più delle palle pendule).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Per la verità, da come scrive, credo che abbia sottovalutato (relegandolo ad analisi e inutile volo pindarico) la conoscenza dell'uomo filtrata dalla conoscenza della donna, accontentandosi di alcune forme di appagamento. (dell'ego.)
> 
> E che abbia una percezione del piacione molto simile a quella di chi va nella riserva naturale e si mette a tentare di accarezza gli ippopotami.
> Che sono bestie magnifiche.
> ...


Tu.
Pat è un’altra persona che ha un’altra età, un’altra vita e con questo uomo vive qualcosa di appagante e vuole valutare se l appagamento vale l’accettazione che faccia il pirla.
Per me concluderà che sì in fondo non gliene frega molto e lo sta capendo vivendo.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu.
> Pat è un’altra persona che ha un’altra età, un’altra vita e con questo uomo vive qualcosa di appagante e vuole valutare se l appagamento vale l’accettazione che faccia il pirla.
> Per me concluderà che sì in fondo non gliene frega molto e lo sta capendo vivendo.


Sono d'accordo.  

Alla fine, il fulcro è lei. Mica lui. 
Ed è questo il motivo per cui è piuttosto insensato stare a ragionare su quanto è pirla lui. Se poi è pirla. 

E' lei che ha da capire i suoi perchè e i suoi percome. Di se stessa. Mica degli altri (lui in questo caso, ma il fulcro sono gli uomini tutti traditori...e il mio??). 

Certo è, che per capirlo, e torno a bomba, capire che gli ippopotami non sono Gloria è un buon inizio rispetto all'incazzarsi perchè gli ippopotami fanno gli ippopotami. 

Ma anche questa non è una grossa novità sotto il cielo.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> l’accettazione che faccia il pirla.
> .


Rifaccio notare che probabilmente anche quando abbordo' lei faceva "il pirla"

Solo che siccome faceva il filo a lei, allora era un grand'uomo affascinante

La questione è probabilmente la posizione di lei rispetto a lui, non i grandi cambiamenti di lui rispetto al passato

Da grand'uomo a pirla (facendo praticamente le stesse cose ora come allora)


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rifaccio notare che probabilmente anche quando abbordo' lei faceva "il pirla"
> 
> Solo che siccome faceva il filo a lei, allora era un grand'uomo affascinante
> 
> ...


eh però, se la cosa vien vista come "intemperanze passeggere da piacione" e non come metodo, ci sta il fatto che si possa pensare che non sia metodo. 

Non so se mi spiego. 

Capisco che in quel che dici c'è dentro non solo l'accettazione dell'altro, ma la conoscenza dell'altro. Che però passa necessariamente da sè, dalla conoscenza di sè e dei propri limiti. Della propria visione dei modelli maschili e femminili. 

E se tutto questo è ritenuto "perdita di tempo", rispetto al vivere...beh. 
Diventa complessa la faccenda. 

O meglio, la faccenda resta piuttosto semplice, ma vederla è complesso. 

E guardare l'altro pare semplificare. 
Anche se, in realtà, amplifica la confusione. 

Che fra le altre cose, ad essere messi in discussione, ci sono certi principi ritenuti stabili e incrollabili che vengono invece fatti traballare dai bisogni. 
E si torna al fatto che se non vengono riconosciuti i bisogni, senza mascherarli da ideale, principio, sentimento...si è punto a capo. E il conflitto, tramite l'altro, rimane chiuso dentro.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Rifaccio notare che probabilmente anche quando abbordo' lei faceva "il pirla"
> 
> Solo che siccome faceva il filo a lei, allora era un grand'uomo affascinante
> 
> ...


Certo. Ma anche lei era stata al gioco. Non è che adesso lei gioca con altri.


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh però, se la cosa vien vista come "intemperanze passeggere da piacione" e non come metodo, ci sta il fatto che si possa pensare che non sia metodo.
> 
> Non so se mi spiego.
> 
> ...


È così come dici

Ma mi fa sorridere appunto il non vedere una evidenza gigantesca...

Che quando lui andasse a fare il biscaro al bar dello stabilimento balneare con le turiste, fa il pirla

Ma quando l'anno prima lo fece con me che ero una turista allo stabilimento balneare e li ci siamo conosciuti, allora era un grand'uomo.

Va benissimo pirla, grand'uomo , o ciò che si voglia.

Ma non può cambiare a piacimento.

O è sempre o mai



Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo. Ma anche lei era stata al gioco. Non è che adesso lei gioca con altri.


Ma è di lui che si parla?

Ma cosa ti aspetti? Che ora che "sta con te" ( oh cazzo .. ti girassero i coglioni,.. ) faccia la maglia a casa??


----------



## Pat67 (16 Agosto 2018)

Domani rientro e avro’ modo di aggiornarvi con piu’ calma, rimando sola per 24 ore. Ho letto con attenzione e piacevolmente tutte le considerazioni. Certo la palla e’ in mano a me . Se uno nasce quadrato non muore tondo e, a pensare male, spesso ci si azzecca.
Mi mancano un paio di tasselli e sicuramente gli parlero’.
Grazie delle illuminazioni, tutto serve.
Non riesco a dilungarmi di piu’, avendo il piacione sempre addosso .. a presto.


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Sarà una impalcatura
> 
> Buongiorno.


ciao cielo come stai ?


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ciao cielo &#55357;&#56842;come stai ?


Posso dire bene  
In questo momento mi godo il tepore della sabbia al tramonto, in mezzo a persone simpatiche. Stamane il mio cucciolo e' partito con suo padre per la seconda parte di vacanza. Passato il "magone" ho sperimentato la magia del lettino sdraio. Ora vado a farmi una doccia emozionale, cena leggera e poi gelatone con amici  

E davanti qualche giorno di relax ancora prima del rientro, in un posto che amo molto.


Tu come stai?


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Posso dire bene
> In questo momento mi godo il tepore della sabbia al tramonto, in mezzo a persone simpatiche. Stamane il mio cucciolo e' partito con suo padre per la seconda parte di vacanza. Passato il "magone" ho sperimentato la magia del lettino sdraio. Ora vado a farmi una doccia emozionale, cena leggera e poi gelatone con amici
> 
> E davanti qualche giorno di relax ancora prima del rientro, in un posto che amo molto.
> ...


oohhh bene mi piace la tua vacanza 

io sto bene direi, estate impegnativa ma piacevole 
posso dire che sto vivendo un periodo piuttosto gradevole


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È così come dici
> 
> Ma mi fa sorridere appunto il non vedere una evidenza gigantesca...
> 
> ...


Lei fa la maglia.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oohhh bene mi piace la tua vacanza
> 
> io sto bene direi, estate impegnativa ma piacevole
> posso dire che sto vivendo un periodo piuttosto gradevole


:salta:


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :salta:


ciao tesoro


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Se uno nasce quadrato non muore tondo .


Astenendosi totalmente da ogni forma di giudizio,  ma più o meno il senso è questo.

[video=youtube;uS2nWLz-AbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uS2nWLz-AbE[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei fa la maglia.


Posso astenermi dal commuovermi? 

Poi mi ghiacciano le lasagne al pesto e mozzarella


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oohhh bene mi piace la tua vacanza &#55357;&#56842;
> 
> io sto bene direi, estate impegnativa ma piacevole &#55357;&#56842;
> posso dire che sto vivendo un periodo piuttosto gradevole &#55357;&#56842;




:up:


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso astenermi dal commuovermi?
> 
> Poi mi ghiacciano le lasagne al pesto e mozzarella


Non sono in genere amante delle lasagne, ma queste mi ispirano parecchio!!!


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Non sono in genere amante delle lasagne, ma queste mi ispirano parecchio!!!


Provarle.. meritano. !

Ovviamente con la salsa bechamel

Strato di pesto strato di mozzarella strato di salsa bechamel e grana padano, e vai con lo strato di sopra

Io le ho accompagnate con un Ebrius della Valle del Sole

La loro morte


----------



## Fiammetta (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Provarle.. meritano. !
> 
> Ovviamente con la salsa bechamel
> 
> ...


ma non sono troppo cariche in estate ?


----------



## Skorpio (16 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non sono troppo cariche in estate ?


Un po' si, ma sto facendo un'estate da facchino, e mi devo tenere su con le calorie, sennò metto su un fisico, che quando a fine mese vado al mare, le signore in spiaggia mi svengono davanti dal desiderio.

Mi tornerebbe male, sai, sono una persona perbene...  :mexican:


----------



## Arcistufo (16 Agosto 2018)

ipazia ha detto:


> Guarda...a me non parte la vena sadica.
> 
> Se mi pagano (e non parlo solo di soldi, ma il prezzo lo decido io e anche le modalità del pagamento), posso essere utile.
> 
> ...


si chiama "risorse umane" è un lavoro. e non è il mio.


Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma daiiii :carneval:


sicuro


Cielo ha detto:


> Sarà una impalcatura
> 
> Buongiorno.


con degli stralli.


----------



## ipazia (16 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> si chiama "risorse umane" *è un lavoro*. e non è il mio.
> 
> sicuro
> 
> con degli stralli.


Per l'appunto


----------



## Foglia (16 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Provarle.. meritano. !Ovviamente con la salsa bechamelStrato di pesto strato di mozzarella strato di salsa bechamel e grana padano, e vai con lo strato di sopraIo le ho accompagnate con un Ebrius della Valle del SoleLa loro morte


Vabbè.Con un buon rosso fermo finisce che sono le lasagne ad accompagnare il vino


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Posso astenermi dal commuovermi?
> 
> Poi mi ghiacciano le lasagne al pesto e mozzarella


Se fai un ragionamento basato sul nulla bisogna dirtelo.
Quando si sono conosciuti hanno flirtato entrambi, poi hanno stabilito una relazione basata anche sulla fedeltà. Lui gioca, lei no. La differenza è lampante.
Ormai si è aperta la caccia al tradito che o se lo merita o è ingenuo o non è a contatto con la realtà.


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai un ragionamento basato sul nulla bisogna dirtelo.
> Quando si sono conosciuti hanno flirtato entrambi, poi hanno stabilito una relazione basata anche sulla fedeltà. Lui gioca, lei no. La differenza è lampante.
> Ormai si è aperta la caccia al tradito che o se lo merita o è ingenuo o non è a contatto con la realtà.


Hai riassunto in poche righe la sensazione che ho , qualche volta , leggendo il forum ... soprattutto in merito a questo caso specifico.  Ho cercato di spiegarmelo perché ...
anche se spesso alcune riflessioni hanno un senso...poi alla fine non mi tornano .
Sono arrivata alla conclusione che per non stare troppo male .  spesso sì arriva a deformare a  proprio piacimento lo spettro della realtà ...c’e chi ammanta gli unicorni di nero ...cosi diventano più dark ...ma sempre unicorni sono ...e chi si nasconde dietro motivazioni legate al “così fan tutti ...ero io quello sbagliato e che non capivo ..” ..perché aiuta a pensare che non sei in realtà stato maltrattato troppo quando un atteggiamento è normale...eri solo stato tu ingenuo a pretendere qualcosa che in realtà non esiste ..e ora che lo sai....dovrebbe farti meno male ....e via di analisi a sostegno di atteggiamenti degni delle peggiori bassezze dell’animo umano..via con l’apoteosi di ragionamento che giustificano .il  sesso come fulcro di ogni pulsione umana vitale  e fintanto intellettuale ...... 

Ci vedo tutte difese.... in ogni caso prese di posizione che, dando una nuova logica riducono la sofferenza o il senso di inadeguatezza .o colpa ..

Almeno credo.....


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hai riassunto in poche righe la sensazione che ho , qualche volta , leggendo il forum ... soprattutto in merito a questo caso specifico.  Ho cercato di spiegarmelo perché ...
> anche se spesso alcune riflessioni hanno un senso...poi alla fine non mi tornano .
> Sono arrivata alla conclusione che per non stare troppo male .  spesso sì arriva a deformare a  proprio piacimento lo spettro della realtà ...c’e chi ammanta gli unicorni di nero ...cosi diventano più dark ...ma sempre unicorni sono ...e chi si nasconde dietro motivazioni legate al “così fan tutti ...ero io quello sbagliato e che non capivo ..” ..perché aiuta a pensare che non sei in realtà stato maltrattato troppo quando un atteggiamento è normale...eri solo stato tu ingenuo a pretendere qualcosa che in realtà non esiste ..e ora che lo sai....dovrebbe farti meno male ....e via di analisi a sostegno di atteggiamenti degni delle peggiori bassezze dell’animo umano..via con l’apoteosi di ragionamento che giustificano .il  sesso come fulcro di ogni pulsione umana vitale  e fintanto intellettuale ......
> 
> ...


Poi la vita è piena di ostacoli che danno senso di inadeguatezza. Ma il sesso ce l’abbiamo tutti...


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai un ragionamento basato sul nulla bisogna dirtelo.
> Quando si sono conosciuti hanno flirtato entrambi, poi hanno stabilito una relazione basata anche sulla fedeltà. Lui gioca, lei no. La differenza è lampante.
> Ormai si è aperta la caccia al tradito che o se lo merita o è ingenuo o non è a contatto con la realtà.


Io mi baso sui fatti, non sul nulla

E sulla conoscenza, in primis di me, che poi vedendo altri nei loro movimenti riconosco facilmente, da maschio

Io sto parlando di un "piacione" e so, in qualche modo da ex piacione (anche se atipico), che il piacione prova PIACERE a fare il piacione, ma so anche che il senso è arrivare ad altro,

 non è puro spirito sportivo, e se deludo qualche femmina che sta leggendo me ne dispiaccio, ma devo dire come stanno le cose

Chi è il piacione?
Uno che la mattina ti dice che sei stupenda, che i tuoi occhi brillano, che il tuo profumo è inconfondibile, la tua espressione magnetica, la musica che ascolti divina, il modo in cui parli avvolgente, etc.. etc....

E come lo fa con te lo fa con altre 33

E ti chiedo: pensi ma davero davero che sia tutto VERO?

E pensi davero davero che poi, una volta insieme, io questo giochetto lo metto in cantina perché ormai siamo insieme e il mondo femminile sparisce?

Io, da ex piacione ti dico di NO, non sparisce manco x nulla

Ovvio che se prima lo facevo da uomo libero, dopo lo farò da uomo impegnato, se prima lo facevo in discoteca, dopo lo farò solo in ufficio o al circolo del tennis.
E se prima lo facevo ogni giorno, dopo lo farò un po' meno frequentemente

Ripeto, c'è in giro un delirio di onnipotenza per cui una donna, nel momento in cui si mette con uno così, praticamente lo sterilizza.

Non è così

Forse le prime  3 settimane, forse i primi 3 mesi, forse i primi 2 anni.. guarda come mi allargo 

Libera di non credermi comunque.... 

Ma io parlo di fatti.

A meno che quello di cui ci parla la nostra amica che ha aperto il 3d sia solo una allucinazione


----------



## Nocciola (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi baso sui fatti, non sul nulla
> 
> E sulla conoscenza, in primis di me, che poi vedendo altri nei loro movimenti riconosco facilmente, da maschio
> 
> ...


Concordo con te


----------



## Jacaranda (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi baso sui fatti, non sul nulla
> 
> E sulla conoscenza, in primis di me, che poi vedendo altri nei loro movimenti riconosco facilmente, da maschio
> 
> ...


Vero tutto....ma ritorniamo alla definizione di piacione .... che non per forza , pur dispensando complimenti “galanti”...scrive all’amico “minchia, quella me la farei di sopra e di sotto”...
A lei secondo me disturba questo , non il complimento galante dispensato con generosità ...

Ma una domanda...se un piacione  è per sempre.....com’e’ che tu sei ex ??


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un po' si, ma sto facendo un'estate da facchino, e mi devo tenere su con le calorie, sennò metto su un fisico, che quando a fine mese vado al mare, le signore in spiaggia mi svengono davanti dal desiderio.
> 
> Mi tornerebbe male, sai, sono una persona perbene...  :mexican:


ah ah ah ti pensavo gia' in ferie a sollazzarti


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi baso sui fatti, non sul nulla
> 
> E sulla conoscenza, in primis di me, che poi vedendo altri nei loro movimenti riconosco facilmente, da maschio
> 
> ...


ma infatti al piacione non c9ntesti di esserlo forever o fino a quando sara' troppo vecchio che le donbe gli rideranno dietro

contesti che se ti presebti come piacione poi non puoi venirmi a dire che stravedi solo per me 

che nun ce credo


----------



## Pat67 (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi baso sui fatti, non sul nulla
> 
> E sulla conoscenza, in primis di me, che poi vedendo altri nei loro movimenti riconosco facilmente, da maschio
> 
> ...






Sei stato più che esaustivo. Allora dimmi ma se il piacione viene , diciamo così' , smascherato come reagisce? No le mie non sono allucinazioni, sto capendo piano piano chi ho di fianco. Lui chiaramente è' ignaro del fatto che tutte le sue piacionerie sono a me note. Lo devo affrontare e sto aspettando il momento giusto. Ma so farà' lui , a questo punto , dei voli pindarici , per negare qualsiasi evidenza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io mi baso sui fatti, non sul nulla
> 
> E sulla conoscenza, in primis di me, che poi vedendo altri nei loro movimenti riconosco facilmente, da maschio
> 
> ...


Non c’entra niente con quello che avevo scritto io


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Sei stato più che esaustivo. Allora dimmi ma se il piacione viene , diciamo così' , smascherato come reagisce? No le mie non sono allucinazioni, sto capendo piano piano chi ho di fianco. Lui chiaramente è' ignaro del fatto che tutte le sue piacionerie sono a me note. Lo devo affrontare e sto aspettando il momento giusto. Ma so farà' lui , a questo punto , dei voli pindarici , per negare qualsiasi evidenza.


Qual è il motivo per cui lo vuoi affrontare, visto che non ti urge dentro e non l’hai fatto fino ad ora?
Quale risposta vorresti?
Io penso che non si dovrebbero fare domande di cui sai già che non ti piacerebbe la risposta. A meno che tu non abbia già deciso di chiudere.
Ma qui non vuole chiudere mai nessuno.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Vero tutto....ma ritorniamo alla definizione di piacione .... che non per forza , pur dispensando complimenti “galanti”...scrive all’amico “minchia, quella me la farei di sopra e di sotto”...
> A lei secondo me disturba questo , non il complimento galante dispensato con generosità ...
> 
> Ma una domanda...se un piacione  è per sempre.....com’e’ che tu sei ex ??


Ma vedi.. tu "da maschio a maschio" non ha mai parlato con un maschio.. 

Come io da "femmina a femmina" non ho mai parlato con una femmina.

Io non penso si debba essere piacioni x sempre.. la piacioneria è un modo del predare.

Si può cambiare modo o si può smettere di predare per X motivi.

Ma se io mi metto con te nel mio fare il piacione, e dopo 2 anni sono ancora lì che faccio il biscaro con la barista e con la commessa, in qualche maniera io sto segnalando che la mia "caccia" continua a essere aperta, oggi come allora

Sulla tua ultima domanda... Ho compreso che è una forma del dominio

Che non mi piace, Perché è subdola.

È un modo di chiedere le chiavi di te che non mi appartiene più nel fare, ma mi appartiene pienamente nella mia genetica di maschio.

Questo non vuol dire che non mi piace più la topa, intendiamoci 

Vuol dire che non attuo quel modo

E non ho nulla contro chi lo attua e con chi resta sensibile a quel modo.

Nessun giudizio rispetto ai terzi

Ma non è più il mio


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma infatti al piacione non c9ntesti di esserlo forever o fino a quando sara' troppo vecchio che le donbe gli rideranno dietro
> 
> contesti che se ti presebti come piacione poi non puoi venirmi a dire che stravedi solo per me
> 
> che nun ce credo


Al di là del ridicolo, che per età diverse può starci sia che faccia il piacione sia che faccia il piagnone o il saputone o il pigmalione...

È un gioco.. sai...

C'è chi ama sentirsi dire che è una strafiga che fa girare la testa perché ne ha bisogno, al di là che lo sia o meno.

E un maschio sveglio lo capisce

Alla fine è un gioco condiviso, dove il ridicolo volendo lo puoi vedere da varie angolazioni.

Alla fine non ci sono né vittime ne carnefici, ma solo bisogni diversi in circolo , che si incontrano


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non c’entra niente con quello che avevo scritto io


Non c'entra nulla perché te avevi descritto un contesto che non c'entrava nulla, e cioè di un tale che qualche anno fa corteggio" una tale che gli piaceva e si misero insieme

Il piacione non è quello che hai descritto te, ma una modalità sistematica, costante, continuativa di porsi rispetto alla femmina

Sono molto stupito di questo tuo abbaglio di mezza estate


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Chi è il piacione?
> Uno che la mattina ti dice che sei stupenda, che i tuoi occhi brillano, che il tuo profumo è inconfondibile, la tua espressione magnetica, la musica che ascolti divina, il modo in cui parli avvolgente, etc.. etc....
> 
> E come lo fa con te lo fa con altre 33


Quello lì è il morto di fregna. Tra l'altro anche una versione particolarmente nazionalpopolare. Il piacione è quello che non solo ci prova, ma è un attento osservatore della signora che ha davanti , poiché lo fa sostanzialmente per sé stesso e non per portare la tipa in branda (quello è un effetto collaterale), e quindi lo fa con modi mai standard.

Felice di sapere che hai smesso e che ti sei evoluto


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2018)

Ognuno qui porta la propria idea di cosa sia un piacione, mi sa 

Allora vi dico anche la mia.
Il mio modo di fare la piaciona... E' appunto solo una modalità. Che non uso molto spesso, a dire il vero, anche se di tanto in tanto mi piace entrarci. Mi porta a creare una intesa di detti/non detti con l'altro, o anche solo qualche scambio di sguardi... Ma poi boh... La mia piacioneria finisce lì, perché non sono molto brava a coltivarla con le parole  

Il piacione.... Quello che non lo fa ma lo e'. Per me, e' quello che ha la voglia di far sentire desiderabile ogni femmina nel suo raggio d'azione. Ma lo fa con tutte, per natura, quasi un riflesso incondizionato. E poi da lì più che altro raccoglie consensi dell'altro sesso. Ma sono consensi consapevoli di non essere certo univoci.
Ecco. Però.... Credo che la piacioneria poco o niente, alla fine, abbia a che fare con la propensione al tradimento.
Chiaro che a furia di raccogliere consensi, alla fine sia più facile cogliere anche altro. E'.... Non so.... Una modalità a rischio? 
Ecco


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ognuno qui porta la propria idea di cosa sia un piacione, mi sa
> 
> Allora vi dico anche la mia.
> Il mio modo di fare la piaciona... E' appunto solo una modalità. Che non uso molto spesso, a dire il vero, anche se di tanto in tanto mi piace entrarci. Mi porta a creare una intesa di detti/non detti con l'altro, o anche solo qualche scambio di sguardi... Ma poi boh... La mia piacioneria finisce lì, perché non sono molto brava a coltivarla con le parole
> ...


Sì flirta per sé stessi. Sempre.


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Sì flirta per sé stessi. Sempre.


Ma che sia per se stessi occhei. Cambia la finalità per cui lo si fa per se stessi, però. In questo senso io nel piacione vedo solo una finalità eventuale, con riguardo alla scopata. Per intenderci: un piacione ha finalità differenti rispetto ad un cd. "pescatore a strascico". Non so se rendo cosa sia per me un piacione. Forse con questo paragone e' più chiaro


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2018)

Vabbè.... Mi spiego ancora, partendo da me 

Per me, uno "che ci prova" con me e anche solo con un'altra, in contemporanea, perde all'istante il suo fascino.

Un piacione che "gioca" con tutte, ma poi alla fine della fiera dimostra di essere interessato solo a me (e lo si capisce) non necessariamente  
Poi, posso valutare che comunque stare con un piacione può non fare per me lo stesso, perché a furia di pigliare consensi femminili può ben capitare altro. Ma è un discorso su un livello differente, non so come dire. Cioè: il consenso femminile se lo può beccare il piacione, come il bellone, come l'intellettuale.... 
E' solo una modalità di essere che, dove connaturata alla persona, offre senz'altro più spunti di incontro. Tutto qui.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Sei stato più che esaustivo. Allora dimmi ma se il piacione viene , diciamo così' , smascherato come reagisce? .


Dipende.. da infiniti fattori

Dipende anche da chi viene smascherato e come.
E dallo smascheratore

Dipende dalla consapevolezza che ha del "gioco" che sta facendo

Più sei adulto più dovrebbe aumentare, ma non è detto

Io posso parlarti di me, mi ricordo molto bene uno smascheramento imbarazzante

Ero in vacanza in Puglia, e lo facevo con la fidanzata di un ragazzo conosciuto li, fra l'altro uno con cui divenni amico a pelle, a prima vista.

Eravamo in cucina a preparare.. e io ero solo con lei e facevo tutto il.. piacione.

Non mi ricordo né come mi ci rivolsi, né cosa le dissi (pensa te)

Ricordo solo che lei sorridendo (era una bella ragazza, cazzo!) Mi disse sottivocee: "ma perché mi stai dicendo queste cose parlandomi tutto sottovoce piano piano..?"

Incenerii


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dipende.. da infiniti fattori
> 
> Dipende anche da chi viene smascherato e come.
> E dallo smascheratore
> ...


Eh. Ma per me non stavi facendo il piacione. Ci stavi semplicemente provando.


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Eh. Ma per me non stavi facendo il piacione. Ci stavi semplicemente provando.


Ma cosa vuoi che provassi.. :rotfl:

Avevo la allora mia fidanzata a 5 metri e il suo fidanzato a 4.. :rotfl:

Facevo il sega

Senza rendermene conto, peraltro.

Poi.. se questa mi si fosse accostata abbracciandomi e sussurrando mi qualcosa di carino nell'orecchio, mi sarebbe pure entrata l'idea di provarci, mica che no :rotfl:

Magari non proprio lì sul posto, perché non era davvero il caso :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma cosa vuoi che provassi.. :rotfl:
> 
> Avevo la allora mia fidanzata a 5 metri e il suo fidanzato a 4.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Direi che hai rischiato di brutto


----------



## Skorpio (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Direi che hai rischiato di brutto


Ma alla fine mica facevo nulla di particolare sai...

Ma era il mio "modo" .. suadente, accattivante, "principesco" .. deliHato... :rotfl:

Mica lo facevo con tutte.. ma con chi meritava si :mexican:

e lei fu in quella occasione molto sveglia e abile a smascherarlo.


----------



## Foglia (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma alla fine mica facevo nulla di particolare sai...
> 
> Ma era il mio "modo" .. suadente, accattivante, "principesco" .. deliHato... :rotfl:
> 
> ...



Vabbè... in quella occasione mica avresti potuto zomparle addosso


----------



## stany (17 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se fai un ragionamento basato sul nulla bisogna dirtelo.
> Quando si sono conosciuti hanno flirtato entrambi, poi hanno stabilito una relazione basata anche sulla fedeltà. Lui gioca, lei no. La differenza è lampante.
> Ormai si è aperta la caccia al tradito che o se lo merita o è ingenuo o non è a contatto con la realtà.


Le ultime due però,sono vere ..


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma che sia per se stessi occhei. Cambia la finalità per cui lo si fa per se stessi, però. In questo senso io nel piacione vedo solo una finalità eventuale, con riguardo alla scopata. Per intenderci: un piacione ha finalità differenti rispetto ad un cd. "pescatore a strascico". Non so se rendo cosa sia per me un piacione. Forse con questo paragone e' più chiaro


Il pescatore a strascico è il male.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'entra nulla perché te avevi descritto un contesto che non c'entrava nulla, e cioè di un tale che qualche anno fa corteggio" una tale che gli piaceva e si misero insieme
> 
> Il piacione non è quello che hai descritto te, ma una modalità sistematica, costante, continuativa di porsi rispetto alla femmina
> 
> Sono molto stupito di questo tuo abbaglio di mezza estate


Ma che sia una modalità costante di lui sembra che sia emersa adesso. Prima con lei lui aveva normalmente flirtato come lei.


----------



## Arcistufo (17 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè... in quella occasione mica avresti potuto zomparle addosso


Mai sottovalutare le dinamiche sotterranee d'o sud :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Le ultime due però,sono vere ..


Perché? La realtà è forse che tradiscono tutti?
Io conosco persone che tradiscono o che amano sedurre e persone che non tradiscono.


----------



## Pat67 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qual è il motivo per cui lo vuoi affrontare, visto che non ti urge dentro e non l’hai fatto fino ad ora?
> Quale risposta vorresti?
> Io penso che non si dovrebbero fare domande di cui sai già che non ti piacerebbe la risposta. A meno che tu non abbia già deciso di chiudere.
> Ma qui non vuole chiudere mai nessuno.


 Lo avrei già affrontato se avessi la certezza che ha in piedi una relazione, o comunque che oltre il dire c' e di mezzo il fare. Ad oggi ho solo la consapevolezza di avere di fianco un piacione purtroppo. Quindi il dilemma è' : sono in grado di sostenere la cosa? Non lo so ancora purtroppo. È' come se cercassi  le prove concrete del misfatto, per dargli il benservito. Così vivo in un limbo e non è' simpatico.


----------



## Jacaranda (18 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Lo avrei già affrontato se avessi la certezza che ha in piedi una relazione, o comunque che oltre il dire c' e di mezzo il fare. Ad oggi ho solo la consapevolezza di avere di fianco un piacione purtroppo. Quindi il dilemma è' : sono in grado di sostenere la cosa? Non lo so ancora purtroppo. È' come se cercassi  le prove concrete del misfatto, per dargli il benservito. Così vivo in un limbo e non è' simpatico.


Hai già cambiato approccio cara Pat...prima la tua preoccupazione non era l’ipotesi che avesse o meno una relazione .....ma il fatto che ti mancasse di rispetto e di avere a fianco un cazzone ....
Cosa ti ha fatto cambiare idea ? 
(O forse ho inteso male io)..


----------



## Marjanna (18 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> le mie non sono allucinazioni, sto capendo piano piano chi ho di fianco. Lui chiaramente è' ignaro del fatto che tutte le sue piacionerie sono a me note. Lo devo affrontare e sto aspettando il momento giusto. Ma so farà' lui , a questo punto , dei voli pindarici , per negare qualsiasi evidenza.


manca la puntata sulla vacanza...


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Lo avrei già affrontato se avessi la certezza che ha in piedi una relazione, o comunque che oltre il dire c' e di mezzo il fare. Ad oggi ho solo la consapevolezza di avere di fianco un piacione purtroppo. Quindi il dilemma è' : sono in grado di sostenere la cosa? Non lo so ancora purtroppo. È' come se cercassi  le prove concrete del misfatto, per dargli il benservito. Così vivo in un limbo e non è' simpatico.


Per me vuoi solo conferme che lui voglia te.
E non mi sembra insensato.


----------



## Arcistufo (18 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Ad oggi ho solo la consapevolezza di avere di fianco un piacione purtroppo.


Lo sapevi pure prima.


----------



## Pat67 (18 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> manca la puntata sulla vacanza...


Vacanza rilassante, tranquilla, senza contrasti o atteggiamenti strani. Solita empatia, solita chimica , nessun comportamento diverso dal solito .


----------



## Pat67 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me vuoi solo conferme che lui voglia te.
> E non mi sembra insensato.


Purtroppo vorrei conferme che lui non voglia le altre. Che voglia me me lo dimostra, me lo dice etc..... Peccato che in mia assenza giochi .


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Purtroppo vorrei conferme che lui non voglia le altre. Che voglia me me lo dimostra, me lo dice etc..... Peccato che in mia assenza giochi .


Ma fregatene!
Goditi quel che hai.


----------



## Pat67 (18 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hai già cambiato approccio cara Pat...prima la tua preoccupazione non era l’ipotesi che avesse o meno una relazione .....ma il fatto che ti mancasse di rispetto e di avere a fianco un cazzone ....
> Cosa ti ha fatto cambiare idea ?
> (O forse ho inteso male io)..


A caldo ero arrabbiata e confusa. Non che adesso non lo sia, ma appunto quello che mi preme di capire ora quanto ci è' e quanto ci fa .


----------



## Pat67 (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma fregatene!
> Goditi quel che hai.


Eh ci sto provando , infatti non ho aperto bocca sull' argomento con lui, proprio perché con me c'è' ! Vediamo che succede.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché? La realtà è forse che tradiscono tutti?
> Io conosco persone che tradiscono o che amano sedurre e persone che non tradiscono.


No... rispondevo ai tuoi rilievi : quando sia conclamato,il tradimento, non è che si sia meritato....ma si era distratti (se si scopre dopo un anno), ma anche ingenui; e non sono colpe. Quelli che sostengono che il tradimento sia meritato, sono un paio , qui dentro ,ma stanno sull'altra barricata.


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

occhitristi ha detto:


> Hai già cambiato approccio cara Pat...prima la tua preoccupazione non era l’ipotesi che avesse o meno una relazione .....ma il fatto che ti mancasse di rispetto e di avere a fianco un cazzone ....
> Cosa ti ha fatto cambiare idea ?
> (O forse ho inteso male io)..


La settimana di fuoco ...


----------



## stany (18 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> manca la puntata sulla vacanza...


Infatti....


----------



## Marjanna (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Infatti....


Se non si sente di dire niente probabilmente è andata bene, ora si sente rassicurata. A questo punto direi di lasciare la discussione così, sarà lei se ne sente necessità a portarla avanti, che poi la discussione su un forum è niente


----------



## Pat67 (18 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Vacanza rilassante, tranquilla, senza contrasti o atteggiamenti strani. Solita empatia, solita chimica , nessun comportamento diverso dal solito .


Ecco


----------



## Brunetta (18 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> No... rispondevo ai tuoi rilievi : quando sia conclamato,il tradimento, non è che si sia meritato....ma si era distratti (se si scopre dopo un anno), ma anche ingenui; e non sono colpe. Quelli che sostengono che il tradimento sia meritato, sono un paio , qui dentro ,ma stanno sull'altra barricata.


Se chi tradisce è prudente, il tradito può non sospettare nulla.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se chi tradisce è prudente, il tradito può non sospettare nulla.


Lui ha 3 giorni liberi la settimana, basterebbe stoppasse il cellulare in quei giorni ma manco questo è arrivato a fare.
Comunque vista l'età non credo andrà molto lontano... 
_Monere senem est mederi mortuo :mexican:_


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lui ha 3 giorni liberi la settimana, basterebbe stoppasse il cellulare in quei giorni ma manco questo è arrivato a fare.
> Comunque vista l'età non credo andrà molto lontano...
> _Monere senem est mederi mortuo :mexican:_


Lui è ingenuo :mexican:


----------



## stany (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se chi tradisce è prudente, il tradito può non sospettare nulla.


Mhh...ma devi avere un attore da premio Oscar accanto, oppure una empatia come quella che si ha col panettiere .


----------



## stany (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Lui ha 3 giorni liberi la settimana, basterebbe stoppasse il cellulare in quei giorni ma manco questo è arrivato a fare.
> Comunque vista l'età non credo andrà molto lontano...
> _Monere senem est mederi mortuo :mexican:_


Basta convincersi che sono gli ultimi colpi... Ma se questo accalappia quelle con vent'anni in meno di lui, non ha bisogno del viagra per i prossimi vent'anni ,almeno.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mhh...ma devi avere un attore da premio Oscar accanto, oppure una empatia come quella che si ha col panettiere .


Basta semplicemente tenere separate isola felice da vita quotidiana e avere relazioni con persone che la pensano come te o che ti stoppano quando non sei in grado di farlo
Bisogna essere “fortunati” anche in questo


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Basta semplicemente tenere separate isola felice da vita quotidiana e avere relazioni con persone che la pensano come te o che ti stoppano quando non sei in grado di farlo
> Bisogna essere “fortunati” anche in questo


Per questo basta parlar chiaro verso il terzo. Ma vorrei vedere quanti cucador presentandosi con "sono felicemente sposato, non alcuna intenzione di separarmi, cerco amiche con cui condividere momenti di leggerezza" troverebbero risposta. Diciamo che la scorciatoia da più garanzia di gancio, ma anche più grane a seguire. 
E non è cattiveria, perchè un domani se veramente vi fosse una reale crisi e, nella base di un sentimento cresciuto, vi fosse la possibilità di un costrutto di vita alternativo, ci sarebbe tempo per vagliare e cambiare.
Per avere relazioni con persone che "la pensano come te" le carte vanno messe in tavola subito. Non dopo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Mhh...ma devi avere un attore da premio Oscar accanto, oppure una empatia come quella che si ha col panettiere .


Ma va! Da moglie di seriale ti dico che è facile.
Del resto le altre persone che so che hanno avuto storie hanno fatto più imprudenze del mio che era sempre a casa.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> A caldo ero arrabbiata e confusa. Non che adesso non lo sia, ma appunto quello che mi preme di capire ora quanto ci è' e quanto ci fa .


Quindi se per ipotesi uno non ci fa, ma ci è, il tuo comportamento cambierebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per questo basta parlar chiaro verso il terzo. Ma vorrei vedere quanti cucador presentandosi con "sono felicemente sposato, non alcuna intenzione di separarmi, cerco amiche con cui condividere momenti di leggerezza" troverebbero risposta. Diciamo che la scorciatoia da più garanzia di gancio, ma anche più grane a seguire.
> E non è cattiveria, perchè un domani se veramente vi fosse una reale crisi e, nella base di un sentimento cresciuto, vi fosse la possibilità di un costrutto di vita alternativo, ci sarebbe tempo per vagliare e cambiare.
> Per avere relazioni con persone che "la pensano come te" le carte vanno messe in tavola subito. Non dopo.


È facile se l’altr* ha da perdere quanto o più di te.


----------



## Nocciola (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per questo basta parlar chiaro verso il terzo. Ma vorrei vedere quanti cucador presentandosi con "sono felicemente sposato, non alcuna intenzione di separarmi, cerco amiche con cui condividere momenti di leggerezza" troverebbero risposta. Diciamo che la scorciatoia da più garanzia di gancio, ma anche più grane a seguire.
> E non è cattiveria, perchè un domani se veramente vi fosse una reale crisi e, nella base di un sentimento cresciuto, vi fosse la possibilità di un costrutto di vita alternativo, ci sarebbe tempo per vagliare e cambiare.
> Per avere relazioni con persone che "la pensano come te" le carte vanno messe in tavola subito. Non dopo.


Sarò stata fortunata ma non penso sia solo fortuna, anche un minimo di piedi per terra e realismo 
Sempre guardato i fatti e poco le parole


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> "sono felicemente sposato, non alcuna intenzione di separarmi, cerco amiche con cui condividere momenti di leggerezza".


 Guarda che mica lo devi dire. Puoi giocare benissimo con il non verbale


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Guarda che mica lo devi dire. Puoi giocare benissimo con il non verbale


Ognuno fa che quel vuole. Ma se voglio esser chiaro parlo. Io so bene che ci sono persone che hanno paura a relazionarsi con chi ha problemi di salute, e non parlo solo di amore ma anche di semplice amicizia conoscenza. Nei social son tutti bravi a mettere i like ma nella vita reale certe cose stanno ai margini e fan paura. Se andiamo a berci un caffè insieme tu non vedrai nulla in me, anzi potresti pensare che me la spasso anche bene. Non è così. Se passassimo insieme una settimana magari cominceresti a rendertene conto. E' una cosa mia, a te non riguarda. Se mi bevo un caffè con te e poi ci accordiamo per farci una pizza insieme io la tua vita non te la tocco. Ma se so che questo potrebbe farti scappare a gambe levate te lo dico, a vantaggio di entrambe. Mio che mi evito di perder tempo inutilmente, tuo che un domani ti trovi dentro qualcosa che non eri pienamente disposto a vivere, e ci viviamo entrambi qualcosa di spiacevole.


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ognuno fa che quel vuole. Ma se voglio esser chiaro parlo. Io so bene che ci sono persone che hanno paura a relazionarsi con chi ha problemi di salute, e non parlo solo di amore ma anche di semplice amicizia conoscenza. Nei social son tutti bravi a mettere i like ma nella vita reale certe cose stanno ai margini e fan paura. Se andiamo a berci un caffè insieme tu non vedrai nulla in me, anzi potresti pensare che me la spasso anche bene. Non è così. Se passassimo insieme una settimana magari cominceresti a rendertene conto. E' una cosa mia, a te non riguarda. Se mi bevo un caffè con te e poi ci accordiamo per farci una pizza insieme io la tua vita non te la tocco. Ma se so che questo potrebbe farti scappare a gambe levate te lo dico, a vantaggio di entrambe. Mio che mi evito di perder tempo inutilmente, tuo che un domani ti trovi dentro qualcosa che non eri pienamente disposto a vivere, e ci viviamo entrambi qualcosa di spiacevole.


Se lo dici prima Va bene, ma dipende come.  Io mi freddo di fronte all'aggressività pure se proviene da un tumorato di dio


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se lo dici prima Va bene, ma dipende come.  Io mi freddo di fronte all'aggressività pure se proviene da un tumorato di dio


E come vuoi che si dica... ci si racconta, è il proprio vissuto. Mica ci si aspetta niente.
Non è che usi la malattia per esser chiari, per avere grazie ne per pretenderle. Il carattere rimane e viene fuori, se poi ritieni di mandarmi a cagare per questo va benissimo. Cin cin... siamo umani.

PS: se mi scanno con un mio amico, o un mio amante, o fidanzato, o chiamalo come ti pare e ci tengo a quella persona mi dispiace, non sento di aver vinto niente, la cogliona sono anch'io perchè le cose si fan sempre in due.


----------



## Pat67 (19 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Basta convincersi che sono gli ultimi colpi... Ma se questo accalappia quelle con vent'anni in meno di lui, non ha bisogno del viagra per i prossimi vent'anni ,almeno.


Niente ventenni, gli piacciono le donne dagli anta in su.


----------



## Pat67 (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Per questo basta parlar chiaro verso il terzo. Ma vorrei vedere quanti cucador presentandosi con "sono felicemente sposato, non alcuna intenzione di separarmi, cerco amiche con cui condividere momenti di leggerezza" troverebbero risposta. Diciamo che la scorciatoia da più garanzia di gancio, ma anche più grane a seguire.
> E non è cattiveria, perchè un domani se veramente vi fosse una reale crisi e, nella base di un sentimento cresciuto, vi fosse la possibilità di un costrutto di vita alternativo, ci sarebbe tempo per vagliare e cambiare.
> Per avere relazioni con persone che "la pensano come te" le carte vanno messe in tavola subito. Non dopo.


È' pieno il mondo di donne sole , magari separate , zitelle etc che pur di avere un uomo non gli chiedono certo il resoconto di chi è e cosa fa . Se sei un piacione , sei anche in grado di condire bene la storia comunque!!!


----------



## Pat67 (19 Agosto 2018)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quindi se per ipotesi uno non ci fa, ma ci è, il tuo comportamento cambierebbe?


Se avessi la certezza che ha fatto sesso con un' altra donna , cambierebbe eccome. Lo saluterei all' istante . Finché' cazzeggia , come credo stia facendo, vediamo se sono in grado di accettarlo. Non lo so ancora, per questo sono qui.


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2018)

*Uno dei miei piacioni preferiti*

..

[video=youtube;DG22GJ9RVIU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DG22GJ9RVIU[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2018)

*Ma anche lui non scherzava*

..

[video=youtube;jNqWOitXWdY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jNqWOitXWdY[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Ma questi a chi piacciono? :mexican:


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> È' pieno il mondo di donne sole , magari separate , zitelle etc che pur di avere un uomo non gli chiedono certo il resoconto di chi è e cosa fa . Se sei un piacione , sei anche in grado di condire bene la storia comunque!!!


Praticamente versioni femminili dello zio Teo... 

[video=youtube_share;_dn63mQeO4E]https://youtu.be/_dn63mQeO4E[/video]

Tu come sei stata condita?


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questi a chi piacciono? :mexican:


Eh se non lo sapete voi donne, è un pasticcio .. :rotfl:

Questo ti va meglio come piacione?


----------



## Lostris (19 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh se non lo sapete voi donne, è un pasticcio .. :rotfl:
> 
> Questo ti va meglio come piacione?


Mi sa di viscido
:blank:


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questi a chi piacciono? :mexican:


Ma infatti.. magari un piacione cinematografico avrebbe potuto essere il personaggio di Fonzie nel telefilm Happy Days, che dici?


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Da You Tube
[video=youtube_share;LrBGGqnTUEs]https://youtu.be/LrBGGqnTUEs[/video]


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Mettete De Sica, che io non riesco.
Grazie


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2018)

Lostris ha detto:


> Mi sa di viscido
> :blank:


Si, capisco il senso che ti fa, ma credo sia proprio il gioco sottotraccia che nasconde (solo alle più ingenue a sto punto) che emana profumo di viscidume (credo)


----------



## Skorpio (19 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mettete De Sica, che io non riesco.
> Grazie


Io volevo mettere Alberto Sordi quando faceva il medico della mutua con qualche bella paziente femmina ..

Ma non lo trovo


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io volevo mettere Alberto Sordi quando faceva il medico della mutua con qualche bella paziente femmina ..
> 
> Ma non lo trovo


Si. Anche Sordi ci sta.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Eh se non lo sapete voi donne, è un pasticcio .. :rotfl:
> 
> Questo ti va meglio come piacione?


Pussa via brutta bertuccia!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma infatti.. magari un piacione cinematografico avrebbe potuto essere il personaggio di Fonzie nel telefilm Happy Days, che dici?


Uno peggio dell’altro...


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io volevo mettere Alberto Sordi quando faceva il medico della mutua con qualche bella paziente femmina ..
> 
> Ma non lo trovo


Ma con piacione intendete uno che ci prova, ma non lo considera nessuna ?


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Uno peggio dell’altro...


Fonzie cuccava. Poi che non piaccia l'attore che lo interpreta fisicamente, e che il personaggio sia quasi una caricatura teatrale... 

Altrimenti ti dico un attore che piace a me. So che molte treman tutte per un George Clooney, che a me fa proprio acqua, mentre un Bruce Willis già fa più sangue.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Fonzie cuccava. Poi che non piaccia l'attore che lo interpreta fisicamente, e che il personaggio sia quasi una caricatura teatrale...
> 
> Altrimenti ti dico un attore che piace a me. So che molte treman tutte per un George Clooney, che a me fa proprio acqua, mentre un Bruce Willis già fa più sangue.


Ok piacioni che piacciono...non Luca Giurato :mexican::facepalm:


----------



## Arcistufo (19 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Se avessi la certezza che ha fatto sesso con un' altra donna , cambierebbe eccome. Lo saluterei all' istante . Finché' cazzeggia , come credo stia facendo, vediamo se sono in grado di accettarlo. Non lo so ancora, per questo sono qui.


In realtà quello che è fondamentale è come ti comporti tu nel dubbio. Perché far evaporare un rapporto per un sospetto rompendo il cazzo come se avessi una certezza è un film già visto e per niente bello.


----------



## Marjanna (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ok piacioni che piacciono...non Luca Giurato :mexican::facepalm:


Interessante come si sia arrivati a 40 pagine e ognuno abbia una sua idea di piacione... 
Che poi io pensavo piacione derivasse da compiacersi, non dal piacere agli altri.
Compiacersi nel varcare un certa soglia, non tanto nella seduzione. 
Una volta stavo camminando e incrocio un signore anzianotto, portava a spasso due cagnolini, bastardini taglia medio piccola. I cani mi vengono incontro e lui "non abbia paura". Io "non ho paura... ciao belli" (ai cani). Quando ci incrociamo mi fa, rivolgendosi a un cane che mi stava vicino alla gamba: "è un maschio, sa gli piace annusare le femmine", con una faccia sorniona che non ti dico. Un mito! :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con piacione intendete uno che ci prova, ma non lo considera nessuna ?


No. Io intendo uno che fa il  "pirlotto" in giro, ma più che altro  -quando impegnato  - a quello si limita. Ovviamente restando più esposto al rischio "scivoloni".


----------



## bluestar02 (19 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> No. Io intendo uno che fa il  "pirlotto" in giro, ma più che altro  -quando impegnato  - a quello si limita. Ovviamente restando più esposto al rischio "scivoloni".


Uno stupido insomma...

Inviato dal mio SM-G935F utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Pat67 ha detto:


> Se avessi la certezza che ha fatto sesso con un' altra donna , cambierebbe eccome. Lo saluterei all' istante . Finché' cazzeggia , come credo stia facendo, vediamo se sono in grado di accettarlo. Non lo so ancora, per questo sono qui.


Io parto da qui.
Tu lo hai definito un "piacione". Per cui, secondo te, nel comportamento del piacione rientra anche la messaggiata con l'amico per parlare della disponibilità da "botta e via" di una, piuttosto che della porcaggine degli occhiali di un'altra. Ecco: per me questo comportamento esula un pochino dalla mia idea di  "piacione". Di contro  (come tra l'altro hai rilevato tu) mi sembra più che altro una sorta di  "sfogo" infantile, che non una reale intenzione di portare a termine una azione. Resta che io mi farei due domande sul perché lui senta la necessità di fare questo. Che a questo stadio non sembra niente di troppo grave, ma che comunque forse vale la pena che ne discutiate tra voi. Possibilmente facendo in modo che lui non si senta messo sotto accusa per delle "intenzioni" lasciate a quel rango.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Interessante come si sia arrivati a 40 pagine e ognuno abbia una sua idea di piacione...
> Che poi io pensavo piacione derivasse da compiacersi, non dal piacere agli altri.
> Compiacersi nel varcare un certa soglia, non tanto nella seduzione.
> Una volta stavo camminando e incrocio un signore anzianotto, portava a spasso due cagnolini, bastardini taglia medio piccola. I cani mi vengono incontro e lui "non abbia paura". Io "non ho paura... ciao belli" (ai cani). Quando ci incrociamo mi fa, rivolgendosi a un cane che mi stava vicino alla gamba: "è un maschio, sa gli piace annusare le femmine", con una faccia sorniona che non ti dico. Un mito! :mexican:


Ma qui avete citato dei pirla o dei viscidi.

Per me piacione è uno che piace, anche per le sue capacità seduttive, e se ne compiace e che può o no concretizzare.


----------



## Foglia (19 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui avete citato dei pirla o dei viscidi.
> 
> Per me piacione è uno che piace, anche per le sue capacità seduttive, e se ne compiace e che può o no concretizzare.


Ma no. Ho detto uno che FA un po' il pirlotto per piacere all'altro sesso. Non che sia pirla. Poi sinceramente di uno che sistematicamente faccia il piacione  (quindi che lo sia di natura) si... Credo che alla lunga penserei sia un po' pirla 

Ma questo perché in generale non mi attirano molto, i piacioni che lo sono (diversamente da quelli che di tanto in tanto lo fanno).

Boh... Credo che ognuno qui ne abbia una idea diversa.

 [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] ad esempio, secondo me, include nella categoria quelli che quasi necessariamente ci provano. Io no.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui avete citato dei pirla o dei viscidi.
> 
> Per me piacione è uno che piace, anche per le sue capacità seduttive, e se ne compiace e che può o no concretizzare.


Un latin lover insomma, e torniamo al personaggio di Fonzie che mi hai bocciato. Che non fosse bello l'attore lascia stare, ma rappresentava un latin lover.

E questo? Caricatura esagerata del piacione venditore (che vuol solo vendere, non cerca altro).

[video=youtube_share;PxyhRdk-nj4]https://youtu.be/PxyhRdk-nj4[/video]


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un latin lover insomma, e torniamo al personaggio di Fonzie che mi hai bocciato. Che non fosse bello l'attore lascia stare, ma rappresentava un latin lover.
> 
> E questo? Caricatura esagerata del piacione venditore (che vuol solo vendere, non cerca altro).
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PxyhRdk-nj4]https://youtu.be/PxyhRdk-nj4[/video]


Va bene lo ammetto: non ho mai visto un episodio intero di Happy Days perché quando arrivava Fonzie mi irritava.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui avete citato dei pirla o dei viscidi.
> 
> Per me piacione è uno che piace, anche per le sue capacità seduttive, e se ne compiace e che può o no concretizzare.


Piacione è un atteggiamento che parte dall'individuo.

Tu parli degli effetti sui terzi.

Vorrei risparmiarmi il penoso offizio del copia incolla dal vocabolario Wikipedia o altro 

Ma un piacione è sostanzialmente un provocatore malizioso che lo fa continuamente (solo con certune non con tutte)

Lo fa con i mezzi che ha, lo fa con la sua posizione, lo fa con il suo ruolo, lo fa con il bel fisico, lo fa col suo carattere.

Ma non lo fa x sport. (È qui la questione)

Lo fa perché sotto sotto cerca breccie.

E dove le trova prova a spingersi oltre (se non è davvero un pirla).

Poi se è viscido oppure socialista oppure vegano, poco c'entra con il modo del piacione


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Un latin lover insomma, e torniamo al personaggio di Fonzie che mi hai bocciato. Che non fosse bello l'attore lascia stare, ma rappresentava un latin lover.
> 
> E questo? Caricatura esagerata del piacione venditore (che vuol solo vendere, non cerca altro).
> 
> [video=youtube_share;PxyhRdk-nj4]https://youtu.be/PxyhRdk-nj4[/video]


Fonzie io lo vedevo più un guappo che un piacione, che andava subito troppo diretto.

Anche il panettiere passa subito sul diretto.. :rotfl: 

Il piacione lavora un po' di più i fianchi, ti fa sentire più importante, si sofferma a parlare, ti chiede come va, ti dice che ultimamente ti vede che ti manca qualcosa.. ( :rotfl: )  oppure che te sotto sotto hai pensieri strani...

Alterna complimenti a tentativi di invasione

Cerca di entrare

quelle clienti del clip vengono trattate un po' stile Fonzie in versione volgare.. :rotfl:


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Piacione è un atteggiamento che parte dall'individuo.
> 
> Tu parli degli effetti sui terzi.
> 
> ...



In effetti in questa ottica anche le "battute" scambiate con l'amico diventano secondarie. Ecco: comunque a me non farebbe piacere leggerle. Anche se forse è meglio  "beccare" questo tipo di  "carteggio" con l'amico, piuttosto che un certo altro tipo di carteggio con la lei di turno. Una cosa mi fa un pochino riflettere, però, a questo punto: nell'essere piacione costui non è per nulla sincero. Dubito vada dalla tipa a dirle "hai dei gran occhiali da porca". Ma qui purtroppo mi rendo conto di essere io quella ingenua.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> In effetti in questa ottica anche le "battute" scambiate con l'amico diventano secondarie. Ecco: comunque a me non farebbe piacere leggerle. Anche se forse è meglio  "beccare" questo tipo di  "carteggio" con l'amico, piuttosto che un certo altro tipo di carteggio con la lei di turno. Una cosa mi fa un pochino riflettere, però, a questo punto: nell'essere piacione costui non è per nulla sincero. Dubito vada dalla tipa a dirle "hai dei gran occhiali da porca". Ma qui purtroppo mi rendo conto di essere io quella ingenua.


Mah.. sai.. io non sono per la sincerità a tutti i costi, con tutti e allo stesso modo.

Questa diversa modalità relazionale tra stessi generi mi sembra anche normale. 

Ed esco dal piacione/non piacione

Io si benissimo ad esempio che la amica di mia moglie quando le parla del tipo che si è scopata in vacanza, ha un modo di porsi "tra femmine" e usciranno fuori i più sconci e coloriti aspetti

E quando racconta a me, è molto più "tranquilla"

Per me è una cosa normale

Non vedo cosa ci sia di male nell'accettare che due femmine possano parlare di maschi "tra femmine"

Lavedo una ansia di controllo che io non ho


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Mah.. sai.. io non sono per la sincerità a tutti i costi, con tutti e allo stesso modo.
> 
> Questa diversa modalità relazionale tra stessi generi mi sembra anche normale.
> 
> ...



Hai ragione. Però a leggerle, io, mi farebbe pure sempre un certo effetto. E lo dico sia dal lato  "tradita", che dal lato "preda". Poi probabilmente sarei propensa a fare il ragionamento che fai tu. Che forse mi verrebbe più difficile da fare se mi trovassi nei panni della preda


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Hai ragione. Però a leggerle, io, mi farebbe pure sempre un certo effetto. E lo dico sia dal lato  "tradita", che dal lato "preda". Poi probabilmente sarei propensa a fare il ragionamento che fai tu. Che forse mi verrebbe più difficile da fare se mi trovassi nei panni della preda


L'effetto te lo fa si

Più ciò che conosci dall'altro si discosta da ciò che vedi, più sarai scioccata.

Conta la consapevolezza di sapere che dell'altro conosci solo certe parti, come può pure essere giusto che sia

Vedrai col figliolo quando lo sentirai un bel giorno conversare con l'amichetto con il loro "slang" carico di parolacce, e a te completamente estraneo.. :rotfl:

Vedrai come ti casca l'angioletto che hai in testa :rotfl:

Solo che è tuo figlio cuore di mamma, e allora sorriderai


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> L'effetto te lo fa si
> 
> Più ciò che conosci dall'altro si discosta da ciò che vedi, più sarai scioccata.
> 
> ...


Si è vero. Ma in parte  
Perché sono stata adolescente e preadolescente pure io. 

Il mio discorso era, però, che se tu fai il piacione con me... Fallo pure  
Ma non dire all'amico che ho degli occhiali da porca. Dillo a me, e fai il piacione giocando su quello. Questo a me piace


----------



## Minerva (20 Agosto 2018)

piacione=civetta
esigenza istintiva di sedurre


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma non dire all'amico che ho degli occhiali da porca. Dillo a me, e fai il piacione giocando su quello. Questo a me piace


Dirtelo a te, magari con la confidenza, non saprei.. 

Subito di primo acchito direi che non è da piacione

Hai visto ieri il clip di Emilio Fede che commentava con uno in regia le cosce della giornalista? (Guarda cosce che ha quella, altro che Cocciolone!) 

Se l'aveva davanti mica se ne usciva con quell'espressione li, faceva complimenti più suadenti.. :mexican:

Il piacione è questo


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Dirtelo a te, magari con la confidenza, non saprei..
> 
> Subito di primo acchito direi che non è da piacione
> 
> ...


Raramente da dove sono riesco a caricare video  
Qui dove sono internet va malissimo....
Comunque ho capito il senso, ma non cambia molto il mio. Non mi dirai, magari, senza confidenza  "hai gli occhiali da porca", ma magari  "mi piacciono i tuoi occhiali, ti stanno bene". Una roba così. Non  "per me sei unica". Non so se mi spiego. Per me si può fare i piacioni pure restando fondamentalmente sinceri.


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più ciò che conosci dall'altro si discosta da ciò che vedi, più sarai scioccata.


Direi che questa è la chiave di lettura. 
Nel caso di Pat67, ma non è il solo, c'è anche una questione di gestione. Scoperchi il "vaso di Pandora", quel che ci vedi non ti lusinga, ma non sai come gestire la cosa. Vedi titolo del topic: come devo comportarmi?
In realtà la questione non è tanto come comportarsi con lui, ma come gestire la cosa dentro di se.


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Direi che questa è la chiave di lettura.
> Nel caso di Pat67, ma non è il solo, c'è anche una questione di gestione. Scoperchi il "vaso di Pandora", quel che ci vedi non ti lusinga, ma non sai come gestire la cosa. Vedi titolo del topic: come devo comportarmi?
> In realtà la questione non è tanto come comportarsi con lui, ma come gestire la cosa dentro di se.


Quoto.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Raramente da dove sono riesco a caricare video
> Qui dove sono internet va malissimo....
> Comunque ho capito il senso, ma non cambia molto il mio. Non mi dirai, magari, senza confidenza  "hai gli occhiali da porca", ma magari  "mi piacciono i tuoi occhiali, ti stanno bene". Una roba così. Non  "per me sei unica". Non so se mi spiego. Per me si può fare i piacioni pure restando fondamentalmente sinceri.


Credo che la priorità sia quella di avere chiavi di accesso alla tua intimità, vanno bene gli occhiali, la tua messa in piega, il vestito, i il quadro che hai dipinto 

Più mi fai entrare, più il gioco fluisce

Quando (secondo me) sarò abbastanza vicino per mordere, proverò a mordere.

Se ti dico che gli occhiali che porti ti conferiscono un'aria magnetica, e al mio amico dico che secondo me sei una porcona, io non vedo conflitto

Solo 2 modi diversi di esprimere una cosa, dato il contesto diverso

I contesti contano


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che la priorità sia quella di avere chiavi di accesso alla tua intimità, vanno bene gli occhiali, la tua messa in piega, il vestito, i il quadro che hai dipinto
> 
> Più mi fai entrare, più il gioco fluisce
> 
> ...



Mmmmm. Io quella dissonanza la percepisco, in generale. Motivo per cui magari posso farti comunque entrare in casa mia, perché mi sei in ogni caso simpatico e mi piace che tu noti il mio magnetismo (sempre che in me io lo veda). Ma difficilmente ti farò entrare nella stanza del letto. Perché non mi piacciono certi "stridori".


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Mmmmm. Io quella dissonanza la percepisco, in generale. Motivo per cui magari posso farti comunque entrare in casa mia, perché mi sei in ogni caso simpatico e mi piace che tu noti il mio magnetismo (sempre che in me io lo veda). Ma difficilmente ti farò entrare nella stanza del letto. Perché non mi piacciono certi "stridori".


È il problema dei piacioni in 9 casi su 10.. 

E qui posso darti da maschio ampie garanzie 

Che trovarmi con un piacione che fa il piacione magari fuori da un negozio con una, e poi mentre ci si allontana, fatti pochissimi passi, mi bisbiglia a me sorridendo a mezza bocca, a me maschio come lui: "questa deve essere una vacca".. 

È cosa che mi è capitata anche il mese scorso

Manon diciamolo a chi vive nel paese dei balocchi, sennò ci rimane male


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il problema dei piacioni in 9 casi su 10..
> 
> E qui posso darti da maschio ampie garanzie
> 
> ...


Ma io posso anche capire questo meccanismo, e praticamente avere le chiavi di te. Cioè sapere che questo è un tuo limite, e partire da lì per capire se il tuo  (a quel punto probabilissimo) dire all'amico  "e' una gran vacca" mi e' pure sempre  (non dico forse piacevole ma) almeno tollerabile. Una volta che ho questa chiave di te lo posso scegliere. Il problema è di quando non si hanno queste chiavi.


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Manon diciamolo a chi vive nel paese dei balocchi, sennò ci rimane male


Ti dirò, che a me piacerebbe tanto viverci, ma con ogni consapevolezza.

Si capisce?


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ti dirò, che a me piacerebbe tanto viverci, ma con ogni consapevolezza.
> 
> Si capisce?


Si, e a me per la verità riesce benissimo, anche se la amarezza non la elimini, la addolcisci un po, ecco 

Se ce la fai , è favoloso


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, e a me per la verità riesce benissimo, anche se la amarezza non la elimini, la addolcisci un po, ecco
> 
> Se ce la fai , è favoloso


Amarezza perché?


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> È il problema dei piacioni in 9 casi su 10..
> 
> E qui posso darti da maschio ampie garanzie
> 
> ...


E secondo te ci son tutte ste gran vacche in giro? Tu vedi una fuori da un negozio, vedi un femmina. Punto. Tu sei un maschio e la noti come tale, allo stesso modo non noterai una signora anziana. La vacca è nella tua testa. Come se io dico che un uomo mi fa sangue. E' solo un dire che quella persona ti piace alla fine. La trovi accattivante.
Poi tu se sei un seduttore puoi entrare in contatto e cercare di tirare fuori la parte della persona che ti interessa.
In genere le donne non amano sentirsi dire "vorrei entrare in contatto con la tua parte vacca" e gli uomini lo sanno, allora devono fare tutto un rituale per arrivare alla parte che gli interessa. Chiaramente siamo evoluti e apprezziamo anche i vari piaceri nel mezzo, talvolta anche capendo che da un rapporto più di un simpatico scambio di battute non si otterrà.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Amarezza perché?


Bèh sai.. quando la giostra si ferma, e scopri che il baloccare è finito , un po' di amarezza c'è

Non fosse altro x il fatto che stavi bene nel tuo "baloccare"


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E secondo te ci son tutte ste gran vacche in giro? Tu vedi una fuori da un negozio, vedi un femmina. Punto. Tu sei un maschio e la noti come tale, allo stesso modo non noterai una signora anziana. La vacca è nella tua testa. Come se io dico che un uomo mi fa sangue. E' solo un dire che quella persona ti piace alla fine. La trovi accattivante.
> Poi tu se sei un seduttore puoi entrare in contatto e cercare di tirare fuori la parte della persona che ti interessa.
> In genere le donne non amano sentirsi dire "vorrei entrare in contatto con la tua parte vacca" e gli uomini lo sanno, allora devono fare tutto un rituale per arrivare alla parte che gli interessa. Chiaramente siamo evoluti e apprezziamo anche i vari piaceri nel mezzo, talvolta anche capendo che da un rapporto più di un simpatico scambio di battute non si otterrà.


Non lo so proprio se ci sono, io la femmina non la vedo proprio, nel senso che non la guardo

Guardo la donna. Per quel che posso vedere o intuire.

Se la donna mi piace, a guardare la femmina ci passo dopo, eventualmente

È un percorso inverso a quello del tale al negozio, per intenderci, che guardava solo la femmina, credendo di vedere una vacca (se lo sia o meno non saprei)


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Bèh sai.. quando la giostra si ferma, e scopri che il baloccare è finito , un po' di amarezza c'è
> 
> Non fosse altro x il fatto che stavi bene nel tuo "baloccare"


Stride.

Hai detto che  "addolciva".


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stride.
> 
> Hai detto che  "addolciva".


Si, la consapevolezza la addolcisce molto.

Ho anche detto che comunque l'amarezza c'è, almeno per me c'è stata, addolcita dalla consapevolezza, ma c'è stata e ci sarà eventualmente anche in un domani.

Poi.. se tu riesci a eliminarla del tutto, beh.. meglio ancora


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, la consapevolezza la addolcisce molto.
> 
> Ho anche detto che comunque l'amarezza c'è, almeno per me c'è stata, addolcita dalla consapevolezza, ma c'è stata e ci sarà eventualmente anche in un domani.
> 
> Poi.. se tu riesci a eliminarla del tutto, beh.. meglio ancora


Quale consapevolezza, allora? 

Quella che è per te una parentesi?

Non dovrebbe lasciarti amarezza.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Quale consapevolezza, allora?
> 
> Quella che è per te una parentesi?
> 
> Non dovrebbe lasciarti amarezza.


Tutto nella vita è una parentesi 

A partire dal proprio essere vivi e (si spera) in ottima salute

La consapevolezza è questa, che non deve impedirti di vivere pienamente come se tu sarai in eterna salute.

Ovvio che il giorno che mi pisciero' addosso mentre passeggio  scoprendo che la mia vescica mi sta salutando, un po' di amarezza la proverò, almeno io


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tutto nella vita è una parentesi
> 
> A partire dal proprio essere vivi e (si spera) in ottima salute
> 
> ...


Io vivo in salute, pure mantenendo la consapevolezza che un domani  (mica tanto lontano) potrebbe non essere più così. Ma non per questo oggi mi comporto da malata. Quella parentesi di prima.... Per me ad esempio ci può essere, anche se io non la ho fisicamente. Sono single. Vedi, io al limite posso scegliere che  (malgrado vada contro un bel po' di  "roba" di me) il resto ne valga comunque la pena. E credo anche che riuscirei a stopparmi. E pure in contemporanea a vivere il mio "altro". Il problema è che riuscirei a farlo (forse anche con molta fatica) per me. Quella fatica sarebbe la mia amarezza. Se dall'altra parte vedo altrettanta amarezza, o forse (probabilmente) di più, poi non sono sicura di riuscire a evitare l'incidente. Ah... Io per natura non riuscirei a ripartire in quarta con la macchina, per cui me ne toccherebbero una ad una tutte le conseguenze.


----------



## Skorpio (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Io vivo in salute, pure mantenendo la consapevolezza che un domani  (mica tanto lontano) potrebbe non essere più così. Ma non per questo oggi mi comporto da malata. Quella parentesi di prima.... Per me ad esempio ci può essere, anche se io non la ho fisicamente. Sono single. Vedi, io al limite posso scegliere che  (malgrado vada contro un bel po' di  "roba" di me) il resto ne valga comunque la pena. E credo anche che riuscirei a stopparmi. E pure in contemporanea a vivere il mio "altro". Il problema è che riuscirei a farlo (forse anche con molta fatica) per me. Quella fatica sarebbe la mia amarezza. Se dall'altra parte vedo altrettanta amarezza, o forse (probabilmente) di più, poi non sono sicura di riuscire a evitare l'incidente. Ah... Io per natura non riuscirei a ripartire in quarta con la macchina, per cui me ne toccherebbero una ad una tutte le conseguenze.


Io sabato ho portato mio figlio in piscina con un suo nuovo amico del cuore.

Hanno baloccato molto e la giornata in realtà è finita quasi a mezzanotte.

Ieri era musone e depresso, mi si è steso accanto a letto e ha chiesto che lo abbracciassi, e mi ha domandato Perché le giornate belle finiscono così in fretta e a lui lasciano un po' di tristezza addosso.

Ho cercato di spiegargli che è anche quello il segnale che sono state belle e vissute intensamente. 

E che quando le rivivrà non pensi come si sentirà il giorno dopo, ma pensi che sta vivendo allegramente e viva con intensità.

E il giorno dopo sappia vivere con serenità "il giorno dopo" senza restarne sorpreso (consapevolezza)

Del resto, potesse vivere con quella intensità ogni giorno, qualcosa si incrinerebbe comunque, e dopo 20 giorni scoprirebbe che ha comunque perso la intensità iniziale. 

Non so se c'entra molto con la tua testimonianza, ma mi sono sentito di portare questa mia


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io sabato ho portato mio figlio in piscina con un suo nuovo amico del cuore.
> 
> Hanno baloccato molto e la giornata in realtà è finita quasi a mezzanotte.
> 
> ...


Tuo figlio e' ancora piccolo. La starà acquistando adesso, la  "consapevolezza"


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Raramente da dove sono riesco a caricare video
> Qui dove sono internet va malissimo....
> Comunque ho capito il senso, ma non cambia molto il mio. Non mi dirai, magari, senza confidenza  "hai gli occhiali da porca", ma magari  "mi piacciono i tuoi occhiali, ti stanno bene". Una roba così. Non  "per me sei unica". Non so se mi spiego. Per me si può fare i piacioni pure restando fondamentalmente sinceri.


Comunque vorrei sapere come sono gli occhiali da porca :mexican:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Credo che la priorità sia quella di avere chiavi di accesso alla tua intimità, vanno bene gli occhiali, la tua messa in piega, il vestito, i il quadro che hai dipinto
> 
> Più mi fai entrare, più il gioco fluisce
> 
> ...


Comunque a sto punto ho capito che tu sei un piacione :carneval:


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque vorrei sapere come sono gli occhiali da porca :mexican:


Ma come??? Li hai mai sentiti gli uomini dirlo? 

Io si, diversi amici  

Ah. Comunque la  "porcaggine" la vedevano nella tipa di turno, ovviamente. Che magari con quegli occhiali ci giocava


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> E secondo te ci son tutte ste gran vacche in giro? Tu vedi una fuori da un negozio, vedi un femmina. Punto. Tu sei un maschio e la noti come tale, allo stesso modo non noterai una signora anziana. La vacca è nella tua testa. Come se io dico che un uomo mi fa sangue. E' solo un dire che quella persona ti piace alla fine. La trovi accattivante.
> Poi tu se sei un seduttore puoi entrare in contatto e cercare di tirare fuori la parte della persona che ti interessa.
> In genere le donne non amano sentirsi dire "vorrei entrare in contatto con la tua parte vacca" e gli uomini lo sanno, allora devono fare tutto un rituale per arrivare alla parte che gli interessa. Chiaramente siamo evoluti e apprezziamo anche i vari piaceri nel mezzo, talvolta anche capendo che da un rapporto più di un simpatico scambio di battute non si otterrà.


Comunque c’è una differenza enorme tra trovare una persona attraente e immaginare di stare con lei e definirla porca, vacca, troia, porco ecc.
Quei termini (e torniamo al fatto che se sei Troia a letto troia sei sempre nel mio immaginario anche quando non te lo dico e mi relaziono su un altro piano accettabile) rimandano a una idea del sesso che se non è sporco o animalesco non eccita. È come la questione della predazione. Si può voler essere o no nella savana, si può voler essere o no nella stalla e questo senza volere gli unicorni.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma come??? Li hai mai sentiti gli uomini dirlo?
> 
> Io si, diversi amici
> 
> Ah. Comunque la  "porcaggine" la vedevano nella tipa di turno, ovviamente. Che magari con quegli occhiali ci giocava


Mai sentito. Per me gli occhiali o sono da miope o da presbite, quelli da sole da lagna :mexican:


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai sentito. Per me gli occhiali o sono da miope o da presbite, quelli da sole da lagna :mexican:


Ma io ho un rapporto un po' particolare, con gli uomini. Arrivano anche a dirmi cose "da uomo a uomo" :rotfl:

Poi ogni tanto faccio finta di imbarazzarmi, ma si accorgono che per me è un gioco 

Ne avevo uno al lavoro che commentava cio' che vedeva dalla finestra. Eravamo vicino ad una agenzia di modelle :rotfl:

Una volta, eravamo al supermercato, vide una, e anziché sparare le solite porcate (ne diceva parecchie) mi disse: "sono innamorato" 

Poi ridemmo molto


----------



## Foglia (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mai sentito. Per me gli occhiali o sono da miope o da presbite, quelli da sole da lagna :mexican:


Comunque se poi ti va, a settembre, vieni a fare un giro dal mio ottico. Roba da essere cecati anche se non lo si e', o da fare la lagna anche col sole di dicembre  :carneval:


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque c’è una differenza enorme tra trovare una persona attraente e immaginare di stare con lei e definirla porca, vacca, troia, porco ecc.


Ci sta...


Brunetta ha detto:


> Quei termini (e torniamo al fatto che se sei Troia a letto troia sei sempre nel mio immaginario anche quando non te lo dico e mi relaziono su un altro piano accettabile) rimandano a una idea del sesso che se non è sporco o animalesco non eccita. È come la questione della predazione. Si può voler essere o no nella savana, si può voler essere o no nella stalla e questo senza volere gli unicorni.


Questo lo capisco meno, il sesso è animalesco. Lo sporco è in testa. Una donna magari potrebbe stare ferma come un cadavere e poi sentirsi sporca. Dipende da tanti fattori. In _Storia di una capinera_ Maria arriva a farsi del male fisico per avere desideri verso un uomo, si punisce per questo. 
Se ho dei rapporti con un uomo e lui pensa che quel che è condiviso con lui sia il quotidiano vivere verso chiunque h24... bò, non lo trovo neppure credibile.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Comunque se poi ti va, a settembre, vieni a fare un giro dal mio ottico. Roba da essere cecati anche se non lo si e', o da fare la lagna anche col sole di dicembre  :carneval:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (20 Agosto 2018)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ci sta...
> 
> Questo lo capisco meno, il sesso è animalesco. Lo sporco è in testa. Una donna magari potrebbe stare ferma come un cadavere e poi sentirsi sporca. Dipende da tanti fattori. In _Storia di una capinera_ Maria arriva a farsi del male fisico per avere desideri verso un uomo, si punisce per questo.
> Se ho dei rapporti con un uomo e lui pensa che quel che è condiviso con lui sia il quotidiano vivere verso chiunque h24... bò, non lo trovo neppure credibile.


Non mi riferivo a sentirsi sporca, come la Capinera che intanto doveva diventare (suo malgrado) suora e poi era squilibrata, ma porca che è un’altra cosa.
Anche tutte le altre funzioni sono animalesche (non siamo né vegetali, né minerali) ma nessuno dice “respiro come una troia.”


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo a sentirsi sporca, come la Capinera che intanto doveva diventare (suo malgrado) suora e poi era squilibrata, ma porca che è un’altra cosa.


Era anche il contesto che la portava ad esserlo. Non so come funzioni ora, ma che una giovane novizia possa eccitarsi, masturbarsi... è umano. Se ti reprimi è peggio.
Io ho conosciuto una ragazza che ha scelto di farsi suora di clausura a 20 anni, le scrissi anche inizialmente, le sue risposte erano copia/incolla dalla Bibbia (non scriveva una frase sua, una, nemmeno un "qui l'inverno si sente particolarmente e ho preso il raffreddore"), ed era una gran chiaccherona, solare, vivace.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche tutte le altre funzioni sono animalesche (non siamo né vegetali, né minerali) ma nessuno dice “respiro come una troia.”


Ah bè, non v'è dubbio!


----------



## stany (20 Agosto 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque vorrei sapere come sono gli occhiali da porca :mexican:


Era anche una mia curiosità!


----------



## Marjanna (20 Agosto 2018)

stany ha detto:


> Era anche una mia curiosità!


Probabilmente sono gli occhiali da segretaria, che variano a seconda delle mode e dei tempi, non credo sia una vera e propria montatura.
Poi gli occhiali sono anche un feticismo per alcuni: http://oltreuomo.com/motivi-per-cui-la-ragazza-con-gli-occhiali-e-tanto-tanto-sexy/


----------

